# X Men: The Final Era Main RP Thread



## chulance (Mar 19, 2009)

OOC Thread

*Rules:*
No Spamming:Every post should be at least a paragraph.
No Godmodding:If anyone here does choose to Godmode there character will be ignored.If anyone sees Godmodding that I miss pm the post.
No OOC Convo: Use the OOC thread for that.
Be Nice:We don't need people being mean to one another this is a friendly RP.

*Specific Rules*

1. Canons- The only canons that will be involved in this roleplay at this point and time are the remaining members of the Brotherhood. They are NPC's and very few are still living, and many will probably die within the early stages of the roleplay. If I need anyone to place canons, then it will be a first come-first serve situation. I have not forgotten Spiderman, Fantastic Four, Hulk, X Force, Avengers, and all of them..but for now don't mention them.

2. Brotherhood- Pietro and the rest are under ground, there might be a few OC's, but these will be people who have a grip on their abilities. Meaning no omega or alpha OC's are allowed

3.This is an international roleplay you can start off anywhere, just no MRD is international as well. Always post the location of your characters. For example Atlanta, Georgia. Or Atlanta, Georgia: *Insert random high school*.

4. Powers: people who have Omega level powers will progress very slowly, and Alpha will progress a bit slow as well. Level's below said two, move at a normal progress. Also I want all our characters to be new generation characters, meaning there abilities are JUST manifesting, no experienced people..I MIGHT allow an experienced mutant who's an NPC

5. Character: In this roleplay you can play multiple characters be sure to keep up with all of them.

6. God modding/Power Playing - It's really bad, but yeah. This is XM, for now with Alpha's and Omega's progressing slowly, so we should be safe.

7. Humans- You can play humans as well as Mutants. Think about it controlling a MRD unit, killing mutants, ect. You can also play a politician, or someone involved in the military. You can even play Wold leaders like the President.

8. NPC's: We can all have NPC's, but some NPC's only me, and the Co-Gm Evil Moogle control.

9. NO MAGIC or COSMIC ENERGIES- I mean it, I better not see any magic or cosmic energies, for now it's ONLY powers. For now other species are banned such as Atlanteon's, however they may come into play later.

10. Have Fun-This is the most important rule. XD


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 18, 2010)

Jason Masters-Hale'iwa Public High School 

"Yo Masters!! Wheres my fucking money you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)." a voice yell as jason was tacked and slamed against the lockers. "Hello hal how are you" jason replayed with a painful smurk. "Shut the fuck up and give me my money" the jock replyed "You know, taking like that make me not want to give it to y..." Jason was cut off with tha punch to the gut. the locked next to jason flew open and him Hal hard. "heres you dollar you prick" Jason lifts Hal's head off the ground and shoves a dollar bill into it. "idiot" Jason says walking out to the door heading to the bus.


----------



## chulance (Mar 18, 2010)

*Niko Vomish:New York City, New York: Game Stop*

Niko had a frown on his face, to be honest he hated his job ALOT. He worked at Game stop, not exactly..something to brag about. Heck, he didn't tell anybody were he worked unless he had too.  His last job however, had been at Burger King.  This was an improvement, but nothing compared to his expectation's. To some that was fine, but not to Niko. He'd been raised in poverty, the projects of Chicago. If not for his Step father Harry Vomish, him and his mom would still be  rotting in room 304.  Currently, He was sitting down in a black fold up chair ill prepared for  his early morning shift.

The shift he despised...the most because of two words *Early...Morning*. Niko was a gamer, interested in watching sports, not interesting in playing them. This meant he had to turn to some type of activity, it just so happened the activity he picked was one of the most laziest habits in the world. He looked down at his watch. _This is retarded... It's 9:15 in the morning, who the hell..buys a video game at 9 am?_ This was a slightly freckled and overweight man with greasy hair approached him.

Niko cocked his head to side, spotting Harold Gripley, the latter was currently wearing a dark pink T shirt, and blue jean pants. Niko yawned, before lazily raising his right hand. 

"Morning Harold" 

Harold had his usual wide grin on his face, he was a man who loved mornings. He was ADDICTED to mornings, for several reasons. The site of seeing the sun rise,  the warm breeze in the summer time, and most importantly Breakfast. Harold reached over to the counter, picking up a breakfast sandwich which had been laying on the table. The man took a bite, before attempting to start a conversation with Niko.

"So Niko! What's up, did you here about the new Halo Videogame, their remaking the original game. See it's suppose to have all the original characters, but it's like that Star Trek movie form 09. "

"Huh?" was the word that came out of Niko's mouth, as he was utterly confused. He knew about Halo, and various other game's, but movies...were not his forte, especially one's from 09. _Christ..Harold..it's 2037.why Am I gonna watch a movie almost twenty years old.._ Niko however, did not feel like a jack ass, so instead he kept his mouth closed.

"Okay basically, there was this dude named Spock right, and he like went back in time, and then they like did stuff. Then they started an alternate reality, and.."

Niko just nodded his head slightly, hoping a customer would walk in. He was very enthusiastic about life, but he wasn't Mickey Mouse. This early in the morning, he simply wanted to go back to bed, Harold..he wanted to talk about every movie that came on the Sci  Fi Channel, the day before. _I really...need a new job.._ Again Niko kept quiet, no need to cause an a dispute.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 18, 2010)

Jasons house-Hale'iwa

Guitars are beiong strung and drums set up. Jason is warming up. "Ok guys we ready" the guys nod yes. "OK lets start with "My Selene" for a the contest"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2010)

California, Sunnydale High

Juila sitting at lunch playing with a lighter in her hands, really wanted to blow something up right now, or just burn herself. Sitting with her friends and some of the other goths in the school. Ameila Juila's sister walks over "I guess it did not go well" she ask Juila? "The c ounselor I have makes it worst than you think, forget it I am a demon and nothing will change" Juila says as she close both fist and feels powerful heat go through them. "Calm down Juila" Ameila says as Juila gets up and walks away from her friends and her sister. As she walks out into the courtyard next to the chem labs. Juila shoots a shotfire at the building causing a gas leak as nobody is around to see as Juila walks away from the building and pulls the lighter out from her jacket and burns part of her stomache.

As everyone is eating and, goofing, and studying for the next couple of classes there is explosion happens making everything shake and fall off tables. As students duck under tables. Juila's friends and the other goths shake it off as it happens every other day in the week. Ameila grasp as she runs outside and slips by teachers heading to the sound of the explosion. Ameila keeps looking for Juila and finally finds her far away from the chem labs and sighs. "Please, do not tell me, you did that" she ask Juila? "No, I don't feel well. I am going to the nurse office, you can come if you want." Juila gets up and walks off with Ameila just standing there intill she follows Juila to the nurse office.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hope - New York City, random high school*

Hope edged back in her corner of the classroom unconsciously as the teacher droned on.  Boredom washed over her in such thick waves that she couldn't concentrate on what the teacher was saying, she couldn't even hear herself think.  The only saving grace was it mostly overwhelmed the tiny touch of fear in the back of her mind that was a real emotion.

Real to her at least, it seemed to be getting harder and harder to tell the difference though.  If this kept up she really would go insane.  She tried to let her mind wander, to stare into the distance and try to forget she was here.  Sometimes this worked, if nothing else it would help the time pass so she could get somewhere quieter.

In the corner of her mind she heard the teacher call her name, she ignored it.  She didn't know what was going on so there was no point in listening to his question.  The teacher's frustration and the classes amusement briefly colored the boredom as she struggled harder to ignore it all.

She knew it was a fine line, pretty soon her grades would fall far enough that they'd put her in the special classes.  Assuming her shrink hadn't ordered it already.  It wouldn't matter though, those classes were just as crowded as these.  And more direct teacher interaction isn't what she needed.  She just needed to be left alone.

The end of class was marked by a sudden spike of elation, it was a wonder she didn't cry out from the suddenness of it.  Kids quickly packed up to leave as the teacher approached to talked to her.  The words lost in the mix of frustration and concern, she kept her responses neutral and guarded, what she said didn't matter the process was just going to repeat itself.

The plus side was with class over she was finally free to leave.  She rushed to get out from the school like a prisoner trapped for years.  It was still crowded outside, but at least without the walls the emotions seemed less oppressive and claustrophobic.

She had her regular appointment after school so she headed off taking the familiar long-but-quiet route towards the hospital.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2010)

*Atlanta Georgia, North Springs High School...*

Keith looked miserably up at the policeman standing next to the principal again. His head hurt, his body ached, and he felt like he wanted to throw up. The light the policeman had brought was shining brightly in his eyes, disorientating him. He barely heard the policeman ask him to repeat his story for what felt like the jillionth time.

"Do I have to?" Keith mumbled, squinting weakly up at the policeman. "I've already told you more times than I can count."

The policeman smiled in what he probably hoped was a calm and sympathetic way, but just came off as unnerving. "I know Keith, but sometimes repeating things over and over can jiggle loose details we've missed. So if you don't mind..."

Keith snorted in his head. Like it would make a difference if he minded. He swallowed once, and began speaking again. "We...were playing football." Football. At break time. What was odd about that? They did it every day, so how was he supposed to know today would be different? "I was going out for a pass." Of course, the pass. The play that mainly consisted of him trucking anything and everything in his way. Being by far the best football player in his grade, most of his team's plays consisted of that. "And Robbie threw it wide..." Robbie. The backup quarterback with anger management, but a good enough guy. The pass had been slightly less than perfect, but that was plenty mistake to put it _just_ out of reach from his outstretched arms. "I couldn't reach the ball. So I jumped." Ah yes, the jump. The stupid jump. If only he had let the ball fall on the ground. He would've laughed, and Robbie would've groaned and the other team would've cheered, and life would go on as normal. But no. He had jumped. And that one jump had probably destroyed his life."

"And..." The policeman asked, staring intently at him. Keith tried to block the intense light with his sleeve before responding.

"And I didn't come down. I just...kept going. Like I was underwater or something." Keith shook his head. Saying it sounded strange, almost like he was describing a stupid dream to someone who had no time for his childish fantasies. "And Rosaline started screaming." Rosaline. Darren's girlfriend, who always showed up to cheer him on in their mock games. The one who had her hair in a new style every week, who had gotten more detentions for reading her fashion magazines in class than anyone else in the history of the school. Her scream had brought him back to earth, both figuratively and literally. "And I kinda woke up. I looked down, and I was at least as high as the tree in the front of the school." The giant oak tree had been a staple of North Springs, what was featured on all those corny brochures and what had served as the inspiration for the North Springs logo. "And I fell. I don't know how I fell without breaking both my legs, but I felt like I was falling through something, cause I came down slowly." He opened his eyes again, staring straight at the policeman. "And that's it. Can I go home now?"

The policeman shook his head sadly and smiled that smile again before pulling out a badge. "Keith, I'm sorry. But under the new Mutant laws, I'm afraid I'm going to have to arrest you."


----------



## chulance (Mar 18, 2010)

*New York City, New York *

Niko kept a grimace off his face, his family had moved to the Big apple three months ago. It was somewhat similar to Chicago in various ways, including the weather, the people, and such. This city seemed to be a perfect replica of Chicago, Vienna Beef and Pizza? Ice Cream..stands? The only MAJOR difference..was well this place had much more upgraded technology in use.  He had seen electric bill boards, malls filled with thousands of people, and Taxi's honking blowing at each other relentlessly.

The latter annoyed him greatly, Chicago had traffic..but Traffic in NYC was TOTALLY DIFFERENT. _Great, the new kid's gonna be late to class again..._ Niko always worked a two hour early shift at Game stop, before taking the bus down to his school. An hour later, he arrived..and he saw high schoolers  walking around._ I can just blend in, maybe the teacher won't notice I'm late!!!_

He was of course caught by the principle, and given detention. However..he planned to skip like always, his parents might be mad but he had a job. So after school, he ran for his life escaping into the ocean of students, exiting their school. He made a mad dash through the crowd, escaping. Although, not without pushing and shoving, basically making a few enemies.

_Ah what the heck, I had more in Shytown anyway. _ He continued walking, heading towards the nearest bus stop, when he saw Hope, but then another scene unfolded..as he saw a van drive up to her. Armed men got out, holding guns, and Tasers. Niko was shocked. _MRD? Is here!? Darn it..I've always hated those..guys..seriously..cuz of something that happened over twenty years ago..they go round shooting people._

The MRD agents had guns pointed at Hope, her Psychiatrist had contacted the authorities, and of course MRD was contacted. As usual, some MRD agents were sent to guard the "Reporter" of said mutant, until the mutant was captured. One of the agents  put their gun dangerously close to Hope's fast. "You..are under arrest..for wielding the weapon known as the X Gene. Get on your knee's now, or you will be terminated immediately!" 

Niko looked on at the scene, but  however much he hated MRD, was not foolish enough to go fight them. Instead, he hid behind a tree. MRD's actions weren't exactly shown on CNN< and he didn't want them knowing he saw them in action. _Best I just lay low..._ However a strange feeling over took Nate, the anger and cowardice mixed together, as he began to grow more muscular. He had no idea..what was going on, his power...was activating...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hope - New York City*
The MRD agents had guns pointed at Hope, her Psychiatrist had contacted the authorities, and of course MRD was contacted. As usual, some MRD agents were sent to guard the "Reporter" of said mutant, until the mutant was captured. One of the agents put their gun dangerously close to Hope's fast. "You..are under arrest..for wielding the weapon known as the X Gene. Get on your knee's now, or you will be terminated immediately!"

Hope froze in her tracks as the agents pulled their weapons at her, her own very real fear overriding any emotions she was picking up from others.  She dropped to her knees only partially aware of what they were shouting at her.

Panic continued to rise, she needed to get out of here, get away from these people, stop whatever they were planning.  She was vaguely aware of the stares of those around her, their fear adding to her own.  As they approached to make the arrest she looked around futilely for a way out.  Finally her flight instinct overwhelmed her and she changed.

To anyone watching it must look like she simply disintegrated, her clothes dropping to the floor in a pile.  From her point of view the world suddenly grew as she shrank down to the size of a cockroach and quickly slipped into the cracks in the ground running away.

As she fled she wondered what to do, her dad wouldn't understand and even if he did he had enough problems of his own.  Maybe Serena?  She would hopefully have some clothes to borrow at least.  Going back for for her own seemed out of the question.

((I need clothes made with unstable molecules  ))


----------



## chulance (Mar 18, 2010)

(So Fear makes you smaller, then anger must equall...OH YEAH!)

*Niko: New York City*

Niko felt empowered, he felt the power to change. The power he had always dreamed off, ever since he was a boy, he'd wanted power. He didn't want to hurt people, he wanted to change the world. His father had abandoned the family, he and his mother were in the projects, and now he was hiding from MRD. However..he felt an amazing sensation, so much so that he could not contain his excitement.

"YES! I FEEL THE POWER!!!"

The anger and hatred he had for MRD, mixed with his newly acquired abilities.  He had now grown taller, and more muscular. His foot steps left imprints on the ground, as he stared at the armed agents. However the girl's clothes disintegrated, and sadly so did she.

 "ENOUGH!" 

 This was Niko's only comment, as he grew to gigantic proportions. MRD agents raised their guns to fire, but Niko was faster, with one kick he took down the van, and all the soldiers near it. The sound of cracked bones was heard immediately, blood spread across Niko's shoes, he had lost control. He'd feel victim to this new sensation, this power, his hatred for inhumane treatment. Screaming was heard from civilians now staring at the pissed giant, and it was mixed with the sound of sirens. 

Sadly Niko had no idea, that as soon as this girl left the immediate vicinity, he would be reduced to his regular powerless self, and then encounter hundreds of armed soldiers from MRD.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2010)

California, Sunnydale High

As Juila lays down on a cot as a nurse examines her "where do you hurt" "Everwhere" Juila replies. "I think you need another docter" Ameila says to Juila. "Miss. Allen you miss your classes for your sister, I email everyone of your teachers why ou and your sister has not shown up" the nurse says. Ameila nods as over the loud speaker "Can I see Juila Allen to my office at once" the prinicple says. "Everytime I see him I want to punch out is lights end up as a KO" Juila says to Ameila as Juila gets up and walks to the prinicple office and enters and waits for the prinicple to face her.

"You are nothing but trouble, you are the one who cause the explosion, you are nothig but a punk who should be lock up with the crazy people should be. The rumors about you being a deamon is shuch crap, I wish I could not hear it through these walls" the prinicple says. "You want me dead, as like everybody else, you should be fire from your job being to harsh like that. I know what I am and you should end up in heck" Juila says as she feels fire increasing through her hands. She could not stand another word to this guys lecture of being what you are as fire shoots at the prinicple and also setting the desk on fire. He starts screaming in pain as the secretary calls fire department, a ambulance, and the  MRD.

"You do not have a life and I don't either shoots another blast of fire at him burning ,not able to save his skin. Juila jumps out of the window an runs into Ameila, "we have to get out here now." Juila grabs Ameila's hand and runs to a sewer pipe as Juila and Ameila opens and climbs it shuting it before the any car could hit them. Juila and Ameila hears sirens and horns as they climb downward and walk a few miles before any spoke.

"So, what happen" Ameila ask? I kill the principle, I am a murder" Juila replies as she keeps walking Ameila looks at her and grasp. "I am going back up and explain everything" Ameila says. "No, and you will be shot, not kidding. We are twins and you are not going through what I am going through sp not air" Juila says to Ameila. Ameila gets mad and runs up ahead and climbs the rungs to the ladder to upward ground and Juila hears a gun goes off. "Must be the MRD" and became very mad as Juila fells her jacket catch on fire that is on her hands and puts the jacket flames out and starts walking not knowing where she is going.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

*Kiya…*

“Yes ma’am right over here…”  The blonde smiled at the customer and walked into the cat department.  She was dressed casually with a pair of khaki slacks and a blue polo shirt.  Her hair was worn long and wore very little make-up.  “We have regular shampoo for those daring enough to actually attempt washing their cat.  And, a spray on or powder for those that don’t want to end up maimed.”

The lady laughed.  “Well it’s not the first time ol’Morris had a bath.  Is it my little snookums.”  The middle aged woman began kissing the top of the orange cats head.  The look of disgust on the cats face was priceless and Kiya tried to stifle her laugh.  “We will take any kind of floral smell…”  she began to peruse the selection.

“Well these two are the best ones.”  Kiya smiled at her before backing away.  “Just let me know if you have any more questions.”  

“Yes Dear.  Now which one is the best for my baby.”  Kiya chuckled lightly turning the corner to the woman talking and the cat growling lightly.

“Don’t you just love working here?”  A dark haired girl fell into step beside her.  She was a contrast from Kiya, almost a pair of exact opposites.   Her hair had been dyed black and was cut short and worn spiky. Wearing a pair of ragged jeans and her blue polo was worn rumpled and hanging.  She wore heavy amounts of make-up, mostly around her eyes, and most customers were afraid to approach her.  That was unfortunate as seeing that she had a very happy personality.

“It makes me get up in the morning.”  Kiya grinned at her.  “Aren’t you suppose to be taking care of the fish Nikki?”

The girl blew a bubble, the bright pink getting bigger and bigger until it popped causing her to pull it off her face.  “Already did.”  She shrugged putting the gum back in her mouth.  “So what are you up to tonight?  Going straight home as always?”

“I don’t know…”  Kiya said as they reached the front registers.  “Hadn’t thought about it yet.”

“You know you really should go out with us.”  Nikki said blowing another bubble and lifted herself so she was sitting on an adjacent counter.  

“Like I would fit in.”  Kiya laughed crossing her arms and leaning back.

“Oh come on.  You could be anything you want to be…”  Nikki then pointed toward a boy dressed similar to her.  “Besides Jason would love for you to go.”

‘Anything I want to be.  That is an understatement you don’t even realize…’  Kiya thought then focused herself back on Nikki who was grinning and swinging her legs.  The girl waved teasingly at Jason who glanced at Kiya and blushed before rushing away with the cart of dog food.

“Maybe I will…”  Kiya said then turned as the lady and Morris brought up their supplies.


*Serena…*

Everywhere in the small apartment deep shadows loomed.  The only source of light was a single low watt bulb burning in the old shade less lamp in the corner.  It was if twilight had already fallen though the sun still burned brightly outside.  A lone girl paced the apartment feeling locked up as spring had fallen and she wanted a breath of fresh air and she couldn’t even open the window for fear of breeze fluttering her curtain and letting in the golden rays of death.

“I hate this waiting Charlie.  Maybe we should move to Alaska or Northern Canada.  At least there it stays dark for months at a time.”  Serena paused looking down at the rat sitting on the table as he squeaked in response.  “I know it’s cold but the dark…”  She sighed running her hand through her long chestnut tresses.  “I just wish I could have slept longer…”  The tapping of a little cockroach got her attention and she bent down.

“Couldn't sleep either Jack?”  She asked putting out her hand for the creature to crawl onto and placed him next to the rodent.  Her pacing began again causing the two to look at each other though they remained silent.  It wasn’t as if Serena really wanted to go outside for companionship.  As it was she didn’t like people and hated being around them, save for a few souls that seemed as lost as herself.  It was more the fact that she couldn’t leave the apartment until the sun faded away.  A process that took longer each day now that spring was in the air.

“Why can’t it hurry up!”  Serena squealed dropping onto the worn sofa in a slight tantrum.  A process she repeated most nights, even if the sun refused to listen to her.  “I guess I will just wait.  But, I’m really craving Chinese food!”  She huffed absently grabbing the book off the table and began to read.


----------



## chulance (Mar 18, 2010)

*California, MRD base*

Ezekiel Hammons was sitting down at his desk, examining his guns. This blond haired, blue eyed man, wearing casual clothing had a HUGE interest in weapons, however minutes later his communicator buzzed. He took it out his pocket, he looked down at the message.

_Dear MRD agents, a local Principle has been murdered by the pryokinetic mutant known as, Julia Allen. A team has been dispatched to take care of her parents, and according to a distressed caller at the school, her sister Amelia Allen is at the scene of the crime. Agents hurry, it is our duty to protect the people of the world from "monsters" like these._

Ezekiel looked at the message, slightly amused. He grabed his guns, and quickly changed into his costume which he had left lying on the floor.

_Fifteen Minutes Later_
Ezekiel Hammons, and a team of MRD agents had been dispatched, taking the usual Armed Van. It was a fifteen minute ride, but the police had once again come to the MRD's aid. They'd set up a blockade, and Firemen were coming drenching the building with water, while police burst in to start evacuating the students.

Hammons held his gun up, now his face was protected by a helmet. All the MRD agents on his squad, had belts on. Attached to each of the belt was a can of foam. 

 "Okay then guys listen, we use this foam we can neutralize the mutant's ability. Remember the drill, we need to be careful when dealing with minors.  Murderers or not."

Hammons ran forward, leading his squad into the building, guns held high, however none of them knew Julia, and her sister had already made their escape via the sewage system.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2010)

chulance said:


> (So Fear makes you smaller, then anger must equall...OH YEAH!)


((Fear would be quicker or more stealthy forms more in line with the "flight" response.  Anger would tend to give larger forms more suited to aggression of the "fight" response yes.  She does have a degree of control over this since she's had the power for a year or so.  Cockroach = small, hard to see, pretty fast, easy to get away and make her escape.  Sadly this probably screws Niko))

*Hope - New York City*
In cockroach form Hope made her way quickly from the scene of the attack.  Even in her tiny form she could feel the spikes of terror as the battle plays itself out behind her.

She made her way carefully through the streets towards one of her only friends' apartment.  Her tiny form was fast but needing to dodge feet made for a somewhat slow trip.  She was somewhat relieved as the distance grew and the sense of panic faded to the normal background emotions on the busy streets.

She carefully made her way into the apartments, checked for any people in the area, and transformed back to her normal (and very naked) form.  She knocked quickly and meekly said through the door, "Serena?  It's Hope, can I come in?"  She covered herself as best she could and blushed beet red hoping silently that no one came by while she waited.


----------



## chulance (Mar 18, 2010)

(Darn..Niko's loosing his power. ..Time for Plan B!)

*Hope - New York City*
Niko was ready for war he'd taken down an entire squad of MRD, and he stared at all the fleeing humans. He contemplated crushing them, humanity had done very many horrible things to mutants. They'd hung them, lynched them, humanity could not accept anyone new whether they had a new skin color, or they could control gravity.

Thanks to his gigantic size, he'd gained many new "assets". His hearing had increased ten fold, and so had his sense of smell. His durability, and raw physical strength had grown with his size. This was shown as helicopters were sent, as well as some more police cars, while he could here MRD vans.  Moving quickly he slammed his foot down generating a tremor, which in turn formed a fissure.

The ground began to crack apart, cars falling in, and people running.

"HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE HUNTED! MRD GET OUT HERE NOW!"

Niko had lost it, now the emotions had taken over him. But then something bad....happened, he was loosing control of his new power.  No the power was leaving him, he was growing weaker, his size was beginning to increase. _No..the power it's LEAVING! IF I LOOSE MY POWERS I'LL DIE!!!!!!!!!!!
_
"Oh no Oh no Oh no!!!!!"

Niko acted fast slamming his right hand into a building, his left hand into another. Within seconds he had demolished two large buildings, and in the process he'd fallen into the rubble. With Hope out of the area, he had no powers to feed off of. The once gigantic warrior, was now back into the land of human sized beings. Even worse MRD, had arrived, armed, and searching the rubble for survivors.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

*Serena…*

Having eyes that were accustomed to the darkness, the lack of light didn’t bother Serena as she began flipping through the pages of her book.  Charlie the rat and Jack the cockroach curled up on her stomach and were lightly dozing as Jane stood on Serena’s shoulder cleaning her mandibles after her breakfast.  

The knock on the door was quiet and Serena was so engrossed in her book that she didn’t hear it at first.  The only one that responded was Charlie who raised his head drowsily before beginning to set it back down before his eyes snapped open and he began to squeak at Serena.  “Really?”  Serena asked and glanced at the clock.  “She shouldn’t be here yet…”  She scowled as the creatures moved off of her and on to the sofa.

Serena moved quickly and peeked through the spy hole on the door and her eyes went wide.  “What the hell…”  She muttered seeing Hope’s state of dress or undress rather.  Urgently Serena began throwing the locks and chains on the door before opening it partly and grabbing Hope’s arm and pulling her inside.  She looked her over and shook her head.  “I’m going to assume that you have a good logical reason for being naked.”  Serena giggled a bit before putting a hand over her mouth.  “And, since you don’t have any clothes with you and I’m not attracted to women…”  Serena reached behind one of the only two doors in the apartment to grab a robe.  She handed it to Hope then waited for her to explain.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2010)

California Swer syswetem

Ameila came back down into the swer bleeding from the shoulder "Great, hold on" Juila says as her hands cool down. Juila takes Ameila shirt off and see how bad the wound is. "You need a doctor, but I will patch you up as good as I can" Juila says and rips her Jacket sleeves off and bandage Ameila's shoulder. "I am scare Juila" Ameila says. 

"So am I, but we have to stay strong" Juila says as Ameila puts her shirt back on. "Where are we going" Ameila ask? "We are going to Las Vagas or La, if we find us there we will go to Hawaii sneak on a plane" Juila replies. "Do you mind I know you are a mutant and what happen to mom and dad" Ameila ask as they starts walking again. "If you do not try to kill me and they probly already left to survive" Ameila replies and starts hearing music. "It leads to the underground clubs than after that is the underground subway than another town" Ameila says. "First we need fake ids to pass into some clubs or fake people out" Juila says as Ameila grasps the gold cross around her neck.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hope: New York City - Serena's Apartment*

Hope mumbled her thanks and quickly donned the offered robe.  She took a moment to collect her thoughts enjoying a moment's peace of the nearly empty apartment.  Then she took a deep breath and spoke, "I was on my way to the hospital, for my shrink, when...."   She paused again trying to figure out how best to explain, "some men stopped me, they had guns, I think they were police or something."

She stopped again, shaking her head to clear it and gathered her courage.  "No, that's not it.  They were MRD.  I'm a mutant."  She tensed slightly at the revelation wondering if she'd be running again soon, she didn't have many friends and didn't know what she'd do if she lost another one.  The dark, empty apartment seemed to reinforce the loneliness.


----------



## chulance (Mar 18, 2010)

*California: Ezekiel Hammons*

Things were successful and unsuccessful, the Principle was dead. They had come to catch the culprit, the pryokinetic.  However she'd vanished, Hammons sighed. _What the hell..is going on teleporting..fire throwers? Or are they mutants..getting together again? At this rate..another..one of them Grey Incident's might occur, I'd best report this.  _ Hammons held his gun tightly, the fire alarms were on.

Hammons had his team turn them on, but they'd searched the area, and the police had it blockaded no way the mutant escaped,

"It don't make no sense, how they got away"

He muttered quietly to himself, he exited the school, and used his communicator to contact others members of MRD, the team would set up a blockade, around Los Angles,  a city wide lock down. _I hope we get the prey, or The Prez is gonna be pissed. _ A soldier walked over to Hammons, tapping him on the back.

"Excuse me, Mr. Hammons. The Allen couple was captured, the parents. Their teenage daughters are missing, only one of them is the pryokinetic."

"I know, there twins..that's the problem. We can't hurt either of them, we capture them both, and figure out which one is the mutant, then we ship her off to..ya know"

"Got it sir"

The man walked off. Hammons now soaked, and wet took a seat on a fold up chair, he'd removed from the school. Short term exposure to the summer's sunlight was all he needed to dry off, then it was time to go fire hunting.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

*Serena…*

At Hope’s confession Serena’s eyes widened and she began to back away.  “Wh-what?  Y-you’re a m-mutant?”  The words came out of her with a stutter as she looked at her friend.  

With that confession though the large black and grey sewer rat climbed up the sofa from his hiding spot.  His long, skinny, wormlike tale whipping from side to side as he rushed to the end.  Sitting on his haunches he began to squeak almost angrily.

“Yes I know!”  Serena turned looking at the rodent who was still squeaking.  “You lecture me like you’re my mom.  And, you know what happened to her so knock it off!”  Indignation was in Serena’s voice as she argued with the rat in front of Hope.  Usually Charlie and the others made themselves scarce when she came around but with the confession they felt safe.  

With the other two joining Charlie, Serena laughed self-consciously realizing now that the joke probably wasn’t funny.  “Sorry Hope.”  She said putting a comforting hand on her friends shoulder.  “This probably wasn’t a good time to do that.”  Serena gave her smile and chuckled before gesturing to the darkness and then to her other ‘friends.’  “Welcome to my world.”  She spun around giggling and headed toward the bedroom.  “That gives us even more in common.”  She said peeking back out the doorway as she began to sift through her drawers for something better for Hope to wear.  “Come on in if you want to pick out some clothes…”  Serena called shutting a drawer and moving to another acting as if the confession and what had happened to her friend was nothing.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Valencia, Spain.*


Her family had died in the springtime. Jessica tried not to think of their death too often (she'd spent eight years haunted by their whispering, ghostly voices) walking the swooping, winding streets of the Barrio del Carmen in April brought back memories. She could almost see her father as when he had last been alive. His night-black suit, hair gelled and swept to the side for the ceremony. Her mother patting Jessica's face, licking off a smudge of mis-applied makeup and telling her how happy she was that she was finally home, that everyone had missed her, that her cousin's would be so glad to see her, so glad that she had made it back for the wedding. Jessica bit down on her tongue and rubbed at her eyes. She couldn't be in the past now. This was her first official mission, and she was hunting. She had to stay focused. Growling softly to herself in Spanish, she didn't notice the tourist couple who stared at her quite openly before slipping to the other side of the road. 

This was a popular part of Valencia, but most of the locals knew her. Since emerging from her near-decade long seclusion a few months ago, Jessica had focused her attentions in Valencia after getting in touch with the MRD and becoming a member. Although her skill with a gun and hand-to-hand combat had been cited as her primary reason for membership, Jessica privately thought that her wealth and donations to the group were a much more likely factor in her admittance. Not that she cared. As long as she was given the chance to kill mutants. Mutants like the one she was following right now. The MRD brief she had received gave her the basic info on him. A low-level mind reader, able to read the shallow surface thoughts of his prey. He had been using his powers for the past couple months to con people out of their money in card games and business schemes. Nothing too serious, but he was a mutant. Thus, he had to be eliminated. Jessica was more than happy to do the job. Pulling up the tracker on him, Jessica continued walking as a computer screen overlaid her vision. The GPS pinged softly in her ear, the mutant represented as a red dot three blocks ahead of her. She was closing in. Satisfied, Jessica minimized the screen to only her right eye and carried on down the street.

Twelve minutes later, she finally had him cornered. She'd tracked the mutant to an alleyway. Stepping into the dimly lit area, she was surprised to see the man facing her, a small smile on his face. “Ms. MRD Agent, it's quite easy to pick you out when you're the only person on the street craving blood.” His smug expression never flickered, even as he slowly walked towards her, one hand slipping into his back pocket to pull out a switchblade. “Don't they usually send teams? I guess this will be your first and last lesson—never engage a superior being without backup.” That careless warning thrown out, he charged her. Jessica hit the ground, swinging one leg out to catch the reckless mutant across the ankles. He went down hard and she rolled to the side, pulling out her gun as she pressed her back against the wall and aimed at him. “Stay still and this might be a quick death,” she warned him as the screen on her right eye flickered through a map of the city. There were no other MRD units within a five mile radius. How frustrating. “I'm sure you don't want to go painfully.”

But instead of accepting his fate, the mutant smirked again. “Did the man who killed your family do it like this? Kill them quickly? Or did they die in pain, as you watched, helpless. You're still just as weak as back then.” Jessica's eyes widened for a nano-second, her grip loosening on the gun. The opening weas miniscule, but the mutant hadn't survived this long for nothing; his knife flew out of his hand and flew straight for Jessica's left eye. But a foot away from her face, the blade slowed as if it were trying to penetrate a rather weak material—and then fell out of the air completely, clattering to the ground. “W-what did you do?” The mutant scrambled backwards. “Your stupid tricks won't save you. We're better! We're stronger! We're--” Whatever his final words would have been, no one would know. Jessica put three bullets in his chest, grateful for the silencer on her gun. Firing off a quick email to the MRD clean-up team, she staggered out of the alleyway furious with herself. As small as her lapse had been, it had nearly cost Jessica her life. Unacceptable. She still wasn't strong enough. She had to crush them all. For her family. Sliding the gun back into her jacket, Jessica was surprised by the two new notifications that flashed across her vision. A standard request for a report to be filed by MRD management, and something more interesting; she was being re-assigned. A rogue mutant on the run from the Dutch Airforce. Smiling grimly, Jessica staked out her path home. Capturing this mutant would be a way to prove to herself that her years training hadn't been in waste.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hope - New York City: Serena's apartment*
Hope entered gladly (if perhaps a little confused), and mumbled "thanks."  She was starting to feel pretty drained, the day was a little more eventful than she was used to.  "I'm not sure why they came, or how I guess.  Anyway, I'll get out of your hair soon, I don't want to bring you trouble I just didn't know where else to go."

"If they come by, tell them everything, say I..." she paused to think, "tell them I used my evil mutant mind control powers on you or something.  I don't want you getting in trouble just for helping me."


----------



## chulance (Mar 18, 2010)

*MRD-New York City*

Large amounts of armored MRD trucks had arrived in the Big Apple, thanks to Niko's attack. However they were also after Hope, many times after mutants were reported they would seek "Revenge". The Psychiatrist/ shrink was at her home, MRD agents in disguise guarding her. However one of MRD's many spies, had spotted the nude Hope as she went to a friend's home.

The agent departed from the roof top, leaving two others agents on the roof, to look for any other suspicious individual's. It took seventeen minutes for the agents to gather information Hope entered, and the person within it..Serena McKenzie. Being a potentail ally to a mutant, despite her condition. They would take her in, the soldiers had already had Hope escape before.

This time a Gas Squad had come, surrounding the area, they kicked down the area, throwing in gas grenades. Explosions went off as knock out gas spread through the air, the masked soldiers entering with tasers, firing at Serene and Hope. They had the perfect combination needed to deal with someone based on their file.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2010)

Serena…

Serena just stared at Hope.  “Do you really think I would do that?”  She asked her.  “You know that you are pretty much my only friend.  Well human anyway.”  Serena giggled slightly.  “And, I’m not going to lose that.  Not even a chance.”  She walked over and grabbed her long black leather jacket that had a hood.  Serena didn’t use it often but it would help if they stayed in the shadows as much as they could.  “We will figure something out.  Don’t worry…”

Charlie began to squeal causing Serena to look toward the door.  “Get out!”  She screamed at Charlie’s warning but it was too late.  Thick clouds of white smoked billowed through the apartment making Serena cough and choke.  “What the hell?!”  She choked out trying to see through water eyes.  

And, then it hit her.  The taser sending the electricity jolting through her.  Serena’s body bucked and jumped then dropped to the floor.  On impulse the two smaller creatures quickly moved and crawled into her pockets while the rat rushed for a hole.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope didn't even have time to register the attack as the gas grenades went off.  Her body went leaden and even if she had a plan she could only offer a sorrowful look of apology to Serena before the blackness closed in and she crashed to the ground.

((As a side note, I'm off for the night so I'll have to pick up wherever we are at some point tomorrow))


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Damaris said:


> *Jessica de Luca: Valencia, Spain.*
> 
> 
> Her family had died in the springtime. Jessica tried not to think of their death too often (she'd spent eight years haunted by their whispering, ghostly voices) walking the swooping, winding streets of the Barrio del Carmen in April brought back memories. She could almost see her father as when he had last been alive. His night-black suit, hair gelled and swept to the side for the ceremony. Her mother patting Jessica's face, licking off a smudge of mis-applied makeup and telling her how happy she was that she was finally home, that everyone had missed her, that her cousin's would be so glad to see her, so glad that she had made it back for the wedding. Jessica bit down on her tongue and rubbed at her eyes. She couldn't be in the past now. This was her first official mission, and she was hunting. She had to stay focused. Growling softly to herself in Spanish, she didn't notice the tourist couple who stared at her quite openly before slipping to the other side of the road.
> ...






Alva de Winter, Madrid, Spain.

It had taken weeks but he had finally made it far enough Southwards that he had arrived in his much loved Spain. Though he had spent many lovely vacations here, the raven haired deserter wasn't here for pleasure this time. No, he had to stay on the run and felt that heading South was the thing to do. Too much risk and anti-mutant sentiment in the North, hell in all of Europe but at least from Spain he could travel down to Africa or South America perhaps. Not the most fabulous destinations he could think of, but if one needed to disappear one would have a better chance at doing it there than in Europe.

Though now he was in a big city again, while the crowds made it easy for one to make oneself inconspicuous the disadvantage was the fact odds of running into authorities was much higher in the urban areas. At the same time you stood out more in the country side so in short, he was screwed whichever way he went.

His last money had been spent on clothes, he had no choice but to since his clothes reeked and on top of that were suited for the cold rainy climate his homeland had to offer. "This doesn't really keeps your anonymity though."He mumbled to himself, a sigh followed. He was dressed in sweatpants and a plain white shirt. In his bag a new matching sweater (with his sweatpants) had been stuffed together with the last of his food and water.  

The hoodie he had been wearing before had been somewhat comforting, when pulled up it made him feel just a little more protected but that protection was lost in this hot climate. If anything it only did more to draw attention to his person.

"Now.....Better head out of town."No time to rest, though not that he had been needing that lately. Since a year or three ago he had been feeling stronger, though he had chalked it up to his military training with the endless drills and work outs. But these last few months he had almost been feeling unusually strong with a almost inexhaustible stamina. Even now on the run, with having little more to eat than a sandwich or two a day and maybe 4-5 hours of sleep at night. Maybe that was his mutant power, though he had been flagged as a mutant he still hadn't seen, felt or even done something 'mutant-ish'. 

No deathrays from his pinkies, no green hair or even a blue earlobe. Whatever mutants had or did. If it really was that he was one of the lucky mutants with no real visible mutations than he might've dodged a bullet there, being on the run with blue earlobes would've probable been harder, but still with a slowly improving stamina for a power he had still drawn the short stick of the mutant power sets. What he wouldn't have given for a pair of wings, allowing him to fly away from his chasers.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 19, 2010)

Navada, Las Vegas

Ameila grabs her shoulder in pain, "hold on we are going to a infirmary" Juila says as she wraps a arm around Ameila's shoulders. "How are we are going to pay for it with out nobody knowing" Ameila ask? "I carry a few grand with me for anything weird happen, like now" Juila replies and keeps walking to walk in infirmary and waits as the nurse calls Ameila's name. "Ameila Allen" the nurse calls out as Ameila and Juila gets up and walks behine the nurse. In the room the nurse looks at Ameila's wound cleaning it and bandaging it well Ameila wince in pain. Juila is jumping about the MRD is still looking for us and wants to hurry up and pay for the expences. "This is a random shot, you are lucky you did not die" nurse says. "My sister is tough just like me" Juila says.

After Juila and Ameila leaves the walk in infirmary and walks the streets of Vagas. Juila is thinking to find a cheap, but clean motel or apartment for the time being here. "You want to change our ids now" Ameila ask? "To me it can only be done at night, lets find a motel for now and rest up. I am tire" Juila replies. "I am also hungary, don't mean to complain about nothing" Ameila says as they continue walking. "First rest, than eat, sounds good" Juila sk? "Sure" Ameila replies.

Finding a cheap motel that looks decent as the mandage did not trust them b paying just cash, but gave in as noobs in Las Vagas and being too young. Juila and Ameila check into their room 2b. Juila hurry to close the shades to the windows and Ameila locks the door behine them. Ameila lays on the bed and falls asleep as Juila can't fall asleep wonder when the MRD is coming and they have are the info and feels quilty about killing that guy. "Juila, get some rest, you need it" Ameila says as Juila gets up and curls up next to her sister and close her eyes.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 19, 2010)

Chaz - San Fransico

Chaz looked at his newly crafted birdcage and considered the merits of trying to find a buyer now or just taking a nap.  With some reservation he rose to his feet and picked up his creation.  Finding someone to buy it now meant he could sleep until noon tomorrow and still buy lunch.

_Fucking money,_ he thought to himself not for the first time.  If not for that he could stay home all day and just work on his art.  Still it wasn't a bad life being able to work when he pleased as inspiration struck.

Plus already being on the streets when night fell meant he's be primed for anything interesting going on.  Staying home all night was lame, better to feel the pulse of the city and know what was going on firsthand.

With that in mind he left his tiny apartment and headed toward the local market to see which of his patrons wanted first crack at his newest creation.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2010)

*Atlanta Georgia, North Springs High*

Keith's eyes widened as they fell on the badge, and before he knew it the police man one of those taser guns out as well. Keith shouted and threw himself right, and the wire brushed his hair as it soared passed him. It imbedded itself in the wall directly behind where his head had been moments before. Keith's hand shot forward, but the police man was anticipating it, and caught the blow on his shoulder. The older man whirled, drawing his gun in a practiced, fluid motion. Keith thought about trying to get out the door, decided against it, and with a raw throated battle cry jumped at the cop.

The man's head fell back, the back of it slamming against the wall. There was a loud bang as the pain forced his finger to involuntarily contract and the pistol went off. Keith's head twisted so fast he heard his neck pop, and he was in time to see the principal hit the floor, his shirt slowly growing red. Keith gaped, until the policeman's open palm collided with his chin. Keith drive his knee into the cop's groin and groped blindly at his hip, fingers tightening around the hard wood of the man's nightstick. Keith yanked it free from the cop's belt and brought it down viscously on the man's nose in an explosion of blood and a sickening crack. Keith stood, barely looking back as he tore out of the office like a madman. People crowded the hallways but back away from his as he fled, none brave enough to stand their ground and stop him.

He hurled his weight against the large glass double door at the entrance to the school and shut his eyes, leaping into the air like he had earlier. He hit the ground very solidly just a moment later, and he opened his eyes, shouting a curse. He heard sirens off towards the highway that ran parallel to the school and pushed off again, gritting his teeth and thinking about the weightlessness that had engulfed him earlier today. He looked down and was surprised to see himself soaring into the air, but managed to stop himself from returning to the ground until he reached the school roof. 

He heard startled screams and gasps from below, but payed them no attention. His mind was focused completely on running, on getting away. He pushed off again and flew through the air, landing rather roughly in the patch of woods just beyond the middle school playground. And then, like a frightened animal, he ran in no particular direction.

What seemed like hours later, (though it was truly about 10 minutes) he burst out onto Peachtree street, the central artery of Georgia's capital city. He forced himself to slow down, looking left and right for a place to catch his breath. A simple pet shop was the first store he saw, and without thinking twice he pushed open the door, not paying attention to the friendly ring that came, alerting the young blonde behind the counter that someone had entered. Hands stuffed in his sweatshirt pocket, Keith shuffled to the back of the store. Anything to get out of sight, if only for a moment.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2010)

((I'm going to make a few assumptions, chulance can correct me if need be and we can retcon the details if need be.))

*Hope - Unknown location: MRD holding facility*
Hope woke slowly, her head pounding.  She rubbed her eyes and blearily looked around the dimly lit cell.  Through the clearing haze in her head she slowly forced herself to remember the last moments before she passed out.  Apparently she hadn't hid well enough, or they had some way of tracking her.  She wasn't sure which frightened her more.

She looked around the cell, and was shocked to see a handful of others scattered about.  Some were awake and some unconcious but she felt nothing from any of them.  This gave her a complex mix of emotions, freedom, relief, horror, but most of all a sort of perverse intrusion, someone had taken something from her.  Even if she didn't know what it meant to her.

She pulled herself to a sitting position and became aware of a metal band about her throat.  A glance confirmed the others were wearing some sort of collar as well, was that to blame?  She also noted she was dressed now, a drab gray outfit but much preferable to nothing.  She tried not to think too much about the details of how she must have became dressed.

Looking at the others in the room she was somewhat surprised to see Serena's familiar face.  Hope swallowed cautiously wondering just how much trouble she got her friend in then gently nudged her.  "Serena, are you okay?"  She spoke in little more than a whisper, not wanting to draw too much attention from the others yet.

((I'm going to go ahead and assume that anyone that wants to skip to the "captured" phase can probably assume to be here, specific details aren't the most important.  Of course, if you want to show off before being captured, that's cool too.  Maybe you can lead the resistance to rescue us  ))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2010)

*Kiya…*

“Hi!  Welcome to…”  Kiya trailed off as the guy moved quickly to the back of the store.  “That’s a bit odd.”

“Yeah…”  Nikki blew another bubble and let it pop.  “Bet he’s up to no good.  Probably going to try and sneak out of here with a gerbil.”  She dropped to her feet from the counter and turned to follow him.

“Actually…”  Kiya grabbed her arm gently.  “It’s almost time for me to get off anyway.  You got the front?”

“Sure, whatever…”  Nikki rolled her eyes and leaned back against the counter once more.  

“Thanks!”  Kiya said grinning and waving as she headed toward the back.

“Don’t forget about going out tonight!  I’ll call ya when I get off!”  Nikki hollered back pulling the pencil out from behind her ear and began to doodle on a notepad.

“Okay…”  Kiya said and turned around.  She scanned the area around her.  “I know he went back here…”  She began to walk looking down each aisle as she went.  She ran her fingers along the edge of a shelf as she moved until her hand felt the smooth glass of the aquariums.  Then she spotted him.  “Does seem so bad.”  Kiya said to herself as she approached him.  “Hi!  Is there anything in particular I can help you find?”  Kiya walked up to him smiling in the light of the aquariums.  


*Serena…*

A soft moan escaped the brunette as she was nudged slightly.  “No Charlie…I don’t want to play in the trash with you…”  Serena pushed Hope’s elbow away but her mind continued down the road of consciousness.  “Hm?  What…”  She let her eyes flutter open but then groaned again as she covered them, shielding them from the bright florescent lights above them.  “Don’t they know dim lights keep people calm…”  

Keeping a shielding hand over he eyes to block out some of the light she looked around.  “Yeah I’m okay…”  With her other hand, Serena rubbed the spot that the tasers had hit.  “Where are we?  What is going on?”  She looked around at the others in the room.  “Who are they?”  She shifted her head and finally felt the collar.  “And, what the hell are these?”  She pulled on it gently but it didn’t give.  “I suppose you don’t much more than I do…”  Serena giggled slightly and sighed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hope*
"I don't know, I just woke up and," Hope hesitated briefly still somewhat out of sorts with everything that had happened.  "Whoever put us here hasn't made any introductions yet."

She sighed, "safe bet would be MRD, they must have followed me.  Sorry for dragging you into this with me.  I really thought I lost them on the way."  She paused and itched at the collar obviously uncomfortable with it.  "I'm sure they'll talk to you soon, you'll be able to explain the mix up.  I really am sorry for the trouble."

She slowly rose to her feet, stretching her sore muscles.  "I wonder if this cheery place is my new home, or just a temporary holding area somewhere?  It'd be nice to have some furniture, but I suppose it could be a lot worse."  She tried to keep her voice as positive as possible but couldn't help but feel a touch resigned to her fate.


----------



## chulance (Mar 20, 2010)

(I'm glad you initiated the skip EvilMoogle, thanks. You can show of being captured, like I think Jess, and Alva will do that...cause that's player interaction, but maybe not Van's dude. Up to yall though. I was thinking we could form a "resistance" within the camp, our own X Men group, therefore eradicating the need for a Professor X type figure)

*Niko: MRD Holding Facility *

Niko did not know his true power, he assumed he had been a Size Manipulator, who had only gained control of his powers briefly. Of course being the impulsive type, he was quick to attack MRD to save the girl, they were targeting.  However after a brief battle, in which he was dominating, till the girl escaped the area de-powering him, he was captured. 

He had taken two buildings down , basically attempting to hide himself under some rubble. However MRD searched the rubble for civilians still alive, and they managed to get him. He was taken into an armored vehicle, cuffed, and deported to the main MRD  prison facility being used..at the time. A facility located in Nevada, around fifty miles from Las Vegas. Too passing drivers, although there weren't many..it looked like a normal military base, a little inactive.

The Prisoners were kept inside most of the time, and the staff were armed with nearly every type of gun in the world. They were trained to kill their "prisoners" on site, if they attempted to use their abilities, and the omega level's were usually contained in dark room, with no windows. There they would leave the mutant to die of starvation, sickness, or other natural causes. If the mutant was dangerous enough, Drain would get to the area, to kill the mutant as quickly as possible.

If Drain could not make it, Osborn would send in Pointer to drain the mutant of all it's energies. Another thing this prison had was metalic bands, that would give their victims electroshock therapy if they attempted to access their ability. Any mutant who's power related to electricity was also placed in an area that gave a medieval times vibe, since there was no modern equipment in the room. The Guards were usually trained in the arts of using older weaponry such as Samurai Swords, and Axes. The rooms were very damp, being filled with water..as that was a natural weakness for.electrokinetics, and Technopaths. 

 However there was a new mutant, who would soon learn all about the horrors of the Concentration camps for mutant. Niko...Vomish awoke in the middle of a fairly large room, seeing other people, however there didn't appear to be any armed guards. Niko had no doubt in mind, there were armed guards near this area, or that he was being monitored. He looked around easily able to spot metallic walls everywhere in the brightly lit room. Quickly he felt something around his neck, something cold, bone chilling. Niko reached up to feel around his neck area, his arm still quite sore from slamming them into the buildings, at the moment he was loosing power. 

He felt a metallic band, and after this his hands dropped to the floor. _Is this how Citizens are treated? Captured, taken away from society, and tagged with collars? This is just like The Jewish Concentration camps, No WORSE! No one's coming to rescue us! The entire world hates us, not just one place.._ As Nate thought more about his situation, the normally aloof young fellow was on the verge of tears. He'd heard stories of families related to mutants being put to death, given the life sentence, turned into fugitives, so many possibilities..none of them having a positive outcome.

_This is all your fault..Niko..you got a power, and you just lost it. Because of it..your suffering, moma's suffering, papa's suffering.._ He got onto his knee's, there were others like him. However some of them, he then spotted someone..the girl he attempted to save. _I couldn't even save...her_ Another thing to add to the list of things he failed to do. However he managed to trudge over to her, slowly. Finally..the battle worn mutant, held out his right hand touching Hope's right shoulder.

 "Hey..*Cough* er..are you the girl...with the melting clothes?

(Sorry about the quality of this post, it's over 1 am in the morning EST. Night yall)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2010)

((Yeah, basically just wanted to give an option for people who wanted someone to RP with but weren't geographically well suited for it while others sort out their issues))

*Hope: MRD Facility*
"Melting clothes?"  Hope shot a quick confused look at Serena before realization set in, "you were in New York?"  She wondered briefly if she had gotten this boy captured as well or if it were mere coincidence but decided it probably didn't matter now.

"No, not melting clothes, I--" she paused hesitating, it still felt quite odd to say such things out loud, "I'm a shape shifter, basically I ran away, my clothes just didn't come with me unfortunately."  She blushed and shruged slightly.  "I've never been much of a fighter, running seemed to make more sense.  Apparently I didn't run fast or far enough though."

"My name's Hope, Hope Shields.  This is my friend Serena, she was unlucky enough to be near me when they caught up to me, apparently that's enough to get you locked up now."

((I'm off for the night too.  Probably won't be on until tomorrow afternoon, please feel free to continue RPing without me, I'll catch Hope up when I get back))


----------



## chulance (Mar 20, 2010)

*Niko: MRD Facility*

Niko was tired, however upon hearing Hope's reaction..he realized how awkward he sounded, and somewhat perverted. Of course he WAS a sixteen year old boy, hormones and all..however..right know didn't need to have thoughts like that. He needed to be focused on gaining every detail he could about this facility, gaining control of his ability, and getting out of here.

"Y..Y.eah.."

His response was stuttered, talking to a girl, about a power that revolved around clothes..vanishing..could definitely be described as awkward in EVERY sense of the world. After her comment about his precense in New york two things came to his mind. _Wait..I never..actually walked up to her, come to think of it..she was gone by the time I was kicking that van, and two she might thing I'm a stalker AND a pervert. _

"Ooh...so a shape shifter...who looses clothes, " He saw her blush, and decided to bring some humor into a situation devoid of any sort of comedy.

"Hey Hey..don't worry that's a nice power, if you want you can demonstrate it " He had a wide grin on his face, he wasn't horny..right know, but anything to get a few laughs, out of a place that made Jewish Concentration camps, look like Michael Jackson's Sweet 16. 

"Hope? Ironic..that's something we don't seem to have? Well I'm Niko Vomish, but yeah..I'm sick of these bastards. There taking hostages, and capturing associates as well as the mutants themselves. " He suddenly looked down, he didn't mention how he was worried about his own parent's lives.

(Not much, I can do. XD, I got enough controlling Hammons, Niko, Drain, basically a main, and a bunch of NPC's) (Aww..right when Niko and her were starting to bond, XD.  Well night)


----------



## Damaris (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shin_Yagami said:


> Alva de Winter, Madrid, Spain.
> 
> It had taken weeks but he had finally made it far enough Southwards that he had arrived in his much loved Spain. Though he had spent many lovely vacations here, the raven haired deserter wasn't here for pleasure this time. No, he had to stay on the run and felt that heading South was the thing to do. Too much risk and anti-mutant sentiment in the North, hell in all of Europe but at least from Spain he could travel down to Africa or South America perhaps. Not the most fabulous destinations he could think of, but if one needed to disappear one would have a better chance at doing it there than in Europe.
> 
> ...







*Jessica de Luca: Madrid, Spain.*

By the time Jessica arrived home, almost an hour after she had killed the mutant, there was a new message from the MRD. The Dutch Air Force runaway she was assigned to capture had come to her. How lovely. He was in Madrid. Almost four hundred miles and a three hour drive away. Resigning herself to an exhausting drive, Jessica still found time for a quick shower. Stepping out of the bathroom and dropping her towel, she skipped over the MRD sanctioned pants and shirts, looking something more casual and unobtrusive. Her directions said that she was to take this mutant alive. Not her first response to the situation, but now that she'd become part of the organization, she supposed that she had to listen to their rules. Finally slipping into jeans and a t-shirt, Jessica headed down to the garage. Her family's fortune had given her the chance to buy as many cars of all types, but such luxury had never interested her. She stuck with her father's vintage car, the last one he had ever driven. A 2013 Brera from his native Italy. In the years since that fateful day however, she'd had the car internally remodeled.  She couldn't be the only one to change. Sliding into the driver's seat, Jessica laid her left hand on the wheel. The garage door opened, the street appearing before her. The car's computer system entered her system, and Jessica programmed autodrive to take over once she reached the interstate. Until then?she flashed out of the driveway on two wheels and barreled down the road. Jessica de Luca could be called talented in many aspects of life, but driving wasn't one of them.

Her computer had calculated the trip to Madrid to take three hours and thirty minutes. The computer had assumed a rational person would be driving the car. Jessica had shaved an hour off that time (and a good decade of life off every person unfortuante enough to share the road with her) by pushing the autodrive as fast as it could go without automatically shutting down. Pulling into Madrid, she flicked through her database, searching for the nearest parking lot. Once she'd ditched the Brera?even if the car was towed, locating and recovering it would be a walk in the park?she double-checked her equipment for the misson. Headquarters wanted him alive. Jessica didn't really give a damn, as long as he was locked away, out of society. Mutants were an abomination. None of them deserved to interact with the rest of the world. They were good for nothing but killing...just like they'd killed her family. But she was drifting off. Taser, check. The bulletproof vest snug under her shirt and jacket, check. The switchblade she'd confiscated from her last mutant, check. No gun, but Jessica felt safe enough without it. This mutant, according to the files, was an unknown quantity. His genetics tagged him as a mutant, but he'd demonstrated no powers so far. Powers or not, he was doomed. Jessica pulled his picture from her report on him, imprinting the image into her memory. ?Mala suerte ,? she whispered. She would never let a mutant walk free, no matter who they were.

Jessica padded down the street, trying to appear unimportant, as her electronic implants zipped throughout the city's sercurity cameras, showering her with images. She sorted them; black haired, male, age range, etc, until only three hundred or so prospects remained in the city limits. She looked at these ones manually, comparing their appearance to the picture of the mutant she was assigned to capture. On the 184th picture, she got a match. Two streets north and three to the west. Jessica sped up her pace a little. She was so close. But this would be more difficult than simply killing him. MRD wanted him in their camp. And if he caused a fight in the city, innocent civilians might be hurt. It would be easier to gain his trust a little first. And to do that, Jessica would have to become what she hated most. One of the enemy. As she drew up two streets away from the mutant, Jessica mussed her hair a little, ripped her shirt. A street away, she planned her attack. Last time she'd tried to sneak up on a mutant, he'd read her mind. This time, she'd be smarter, even if it was painful. Jessica dug back to her memories of the attack on her cousin's wedding. How she'd felt. Broadcasting weakness, confusion, fear, she drifted closer to the mutant. Even in this situation, her mind was threatening to unravel from the stress. _No more fire. No more screams. Mommy. Daddy. *It hurts.*_ Her hand latched onto the back of the mutant's sweater. She could touch him. ??Habla usted espa?ol?? she gritted out. ?Est?s igual que yo. Please help me...? _Why did he have to kill them all?_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hope: MRD Facility*

Hope smiled somewhat awkwardly, it had been a while before she had been social, maybe there was an up side to whatever blocked her empathy.  "Normally I'd keep to a shape that was compatible with my clothes.  It's been a while since I've done any of it though."  Her expression darkened briefly, the last time she had used it was when her sister was still alive.

Still it was worth trying, she closed her eyes and focused but her normal focus wasn't there, as if the ability ceased to exist.  She opened her eyes and shook her head.  "It doesn't work here for some reason.  Makes sense though, locking up mutants without taking away their powers sounds like a bad plan."

"I'm guessing they'll explain things to us eventually.  I mean, they can't just leave us to rot, right?"  She shrugged it wasn't worth worrying about right now.  "As to the name, yeah I've heard all the jokes.  I'm Hope, my sister was Faith, I guess my parents thought it was cute."

As she finished speaking she realized something, in the back of her mind there was a warm and reassuring feeling, the small echo of her sister's feelings were still there.  Despite everything else that was going on, they couldn't take her sister from her.  It wasn't much, but it did give her hope.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2010)

Kagami Rei - The Candy Bar

"Hi welcome to the Candy Bar, what can I getchya?" Kagami said smiling warmly at the customer whilst chewing her bubblegum. She was used to getting the pervy looks, she was after all wearing a bikini and leaning over the table. She blew a bubble as she waited on their order

"You on the menu?"

"Hah! Oh you're sweet, but no, it's a look but don't touch kinda place." She said, "So what can I get you?"

The customers gave their orders and she remained flirty and attentive to them, knowing a big tip would be coming. Obviously there were downfalls to the job. Occassionally she got groped, which she never understood, why would you have your bones broken just to grab some flesh? The bouncers were awfullt quick, especially with Kagami. She was after all their number one waitress.

"Mom and dad would be so proud." Victoria, her twin sister had once said to her snappily.

Kagami laughed "and I suppose carrying around guns and shooting people would have them telling all of Tokyo huh?" Kagami jibed back. That was the last she heard of her a good couple of weeks ago. Not unusual. Her 'missions', whatever they were, would sometimes take a month. They needed money. Kagami gave up part of her body, Victoria gave up part of her morals. Nothing comes for free.

Her shift was over and she walked to her car, in the car park. Now changed in regular clothes, sporting a pair of black jeans a white tank top and a long black coat. She sighed as she unlocked the door and saw the two men in the reflection of the window. She turned  and out out an open palm,

"I suppose this is a rape attempt?" she said, stopping the men dead with her look. This was the other downfall. She was sometimes too good at her job. "She pointed at the cameras. "Look, here's a nice picture of me, go jack off in your bedrooms and I'll go home and.." They weren't the reasonable type. And it was a really good picture as well. She frowned as they grabbed hold of her and attempted to pull her away. There was a sound of the metal hitting the ground as the security camera vanished from its perch and inexplicably lay on the ground. Just then it began raining beer glasses, dropping from the sky, seemingly materialising out of nowhere, onto their heads, leaving them a cussing bloody bunch of men who scampered away in terror. 

"Guh." She looked at the mess, "Why can't I fix things too?" 

This was as much as she could do. It was handy but this was part of the reason she didn't go back to tokyo when her father demanded it. If he saw her using this power....she shivered. She got in the car and headed home.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Juila MRD Facility

Juila groans in pain after she wakes up "Where I am and what happen to Ameila" after coughing up blood. Having a flash back and try to remember has it slowly comes back to her. The MRD bust in as she and her sister is still sleeping. Juila only had her eyes close not really sleeping just resting her eyes. Juila shoot some fire at them then use some karate move and accident kick her sister as she wakes. "Why did you kick me" Ameila ask? "This is why" Juila says as she shoots another blast of fire at a soilder. Ameila jumps up and kicking another soilder. The rest is a blur and Juila is getting a headache and feels her body in pain and tries to stand up. 

"Hello, anybody, what did you do my sister" Juila looks down at the clothes she is wearing and the band around her neck. She could not speak anymore, is thinking her sistr is dead because of me and screams "NO!!, DAM!" Juila feels sike and sits against a wall. Who knows what will happen looking around the bright area like room. Juila finally realize there are other people here that are awake and still knock out and feels heat through her hands and calms down knowing it will only cause more trouble. Juila lowers her head as her head throb with pain and she close her fidt to the source of heat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_
Madrid_

Something was off, as he was making his way trough the city he had suddenly been overcome with this eerie sensation. Maybe it was the stress and the lack of decent food and night rest but he could've sworn he heard this creepy whispering but as he shot a look around there was no one who was whispering those bone chilling words he just couldn't quite clear enough.

He tried to speed up, figuring that the sooner he could catch a ride the sooner he could get that seemingly much needed sleep. But just as he was about to he felt someone grab him from behind, with the stress of being chased combined with the skin crawling sensation he had been feeling the last couple of minutes he spun around and intended to take a swing at his attacker but managed to stop himself from doing so when he discovered it was frightened looking woman asking for help.

He froze for a second, looking her over and quickly deciding she couldn't be a threat.  He shot a glance around, but saw nothing that could be a threat. The only thing they had to worry about was making a scene like this in a crowded street, in these troubled times odds were that people looking this stressed and frightened were mutants and if any one of these people called the MRD on him.....

"Eh..."He just couldn't use this right now, he had too much things to worry about as it was now without helping this girl. Maybe she was like him, maybe she just needed help but he wasn't in any position to give it to her. "Que peso?"With a horrible noticeable and his best American trying to speak really bad Spanish-accent he replied, pretending that he wasn't aware peso was something entirely different from pasa.

"Yo....uh.....Yo Hablos no Espa?olos.....Now uhm.....Excusos, yo have to vamanos." He felt as if it was convincing enough and tried to take off quickly but she wouldn't let go. Though he wasn't aware of it, those nervous glances of his at the crowd around him had caught her attention and she intended to use this to her advantage. She started pleading, growing louder by the second and a freaked out Alva quickly realized his escape plan wasn't working and if anything he was only drawing more attention to himself like this.

"Kut."He cursed in his native tongue, funny that with all the languages he spoke these situations seemed to call for Dutch. He grabbed hold of her wrist and motioned for her to follow him. There was a parking complex across the street and he figured he could ditch her in privacy there. Though unaware he was playing right into her hands like that.


----------



## chulance (Mar 20, 2010)

*Niko: MRD Facility*

Niko didn't really know what to talk about, he'd got some laughs..it was enough. He hadn't expected this to turn into a scene from the Simpsons, but he was interested in learning about Hope's powers. Not just to see her nude, just to know what everyone could do.

 "Oh Okay.." 

He didn't ask, about anything. He'd seen her expression briefly darken, so he could only assume she went through something negative.

"Our abilities are gone!?" 

This was starting news, although something that should have been expected. However with powers gone, and these collars which could be used to track them, it meant escape was impossible. Niko's hopes were getting lower and lower, he wondered HOW there powers had been taken..though that was the part that didn't make sense.

"Explain things? I'm not trying to be pessimistic, but come on. They find us, capture us, and toss us into a room, were we wake up with collars, unable to use her abilities. I wouldn't be surprised if there plan was to let us all die of starvation, " He nodded . "Yeah.. maybe if were lucky we'll meet someone named Savior, and they can get us out of here"

He wasn't made at Hope, or anyone here. Well except for everyone here involved in the Mutant Response Division. 

_NO DAM!_

Niko jumped back seeing a group screaming, and the sound of footsteps was heard, as Niko ran over to the girl. "Hey Hey shh!!! Are you trying to get MRD to come in her, and shoot us up?!


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Juila: MRD Facility

"Sorry, I am upset that they may have kill my sister. She was with me when the MRD attack us. Juila looks up and some how the source of heat was gone. "But who are you" Juila ask  calmly and what are your powers" she ask the unknow boy that approach her. Hearing footsteps she know the situation worst and did not want to be in more trouble looking at her hands amd sighs as she tries to stan up but it is a bit wobbly at first. "Before I forget my name is Juila Allen and looks into the sky than looks at the two girls that that the boy was talking to before she scream. Is thinking we need to break out soon just have to plan and make a move when the time is right.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 20, 2010)

Jason-3 days later, MRD Prison-Navada

Jason snaped awake. The last thing he remembered was surfing on the North Shore. Then being attacked by MRD. He put up one hell of a fight but was KO'd by the but of pistol whip. "Where the hell am I?" He asked himslef out loud. He reached for his phone, but it wasn't there. "Bastards" he mumbled to himself. He banged on the wall and said "So what you in for?" he asked the person next to him joekingly.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shin_Yagami said:


> _
> Madrid_
> 
> Something was off, as he was making his way trough the city he had suddenly been overcome with this eerie sensation. Maybe it was the stress and the lack of decent food and night rest but he could've sworn he heard this creepy whispering but as he shot a look around there was no one who was whispering those bone chilling words he just couldn't quite clear enough.
> ...







*Jessica de Luca: Madrid, Spain*

The damn mutant was being stubborn. From the moment Jessica had gripped his sweater, he'd tried to shrug her off. There had been a brief moment in the beginning when he almost appeared to consider attacking her, but she must have fooled him. But she really should have expected him to try to ditch her like this. The only way he could have survived on the run this long was if he was smart, if he didn't take in other mutants or try to help others to safety. Admirable, but Jessica wasn't some cowed teenage girl who could be brushed off with a few words. She had a mission. 

But dear lord, his Spanish was atrocious. Hadn't MRD claimed he'd run to Spain because of his heritage? In that case, someone in his family had severely neglected their job. Trying not to wince as he mangled out something that sounded like Spanish, Jessica simply held on and continued begging. “A toda mi familia, se han ido, se han ido.” To her surprise, very real tears were welling up in her eyes. “¿Por qué ...” Her voice rose and she blinked hard, trying to keep from crying. Goddamnit. This seemed to be the breaking point for the mutant, as he swore in a language she didn't understand—the tone certainly expressed his frustration, she thought dryly—and pulled at her wrist. Resisting the instinct to recoil away from his contimaated touch, Jessica followed him silently across the street to a parking complex.

The building was nearly empty, to Jessica's great satisfaction. A sweep of the cams revealed one lone janitor cleaning the elevator. Nothing that would trouble her capture of this mutant. Although the man clearly wanted to keep his distance from her, Jessica pressed closer, her hands behind her back. Bowing her head forward, she choked out a few more words for time: “¿De dónde van todos? ¿Por qué los matan?” Her right hand locked around today's weapon of choice; the MRD-sanctioned taser. Her thumb flicked, jacking up the voltage, and Jessica stopped a few inches away from the man. She finally raised her eyes to look him in the face for the first time. “Why did you filthy mutants kill my family? Why do you exist?” As she spoke, her right hand blurred into motion, the taser catching him right under the ribs. He went down surprisingly slow, fighting her to the last, but once he was on the ground there was no chance. An elbow to the back of the neck and he was done.

Jessica knelt on the ground beside him, beginning the long task of trussing him up and shipping him off to MRD. “I don't envy you the camps,” she admitted. “But as a mutant, it's no better than you deserve.”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Damaris said:


> *Jessica de Luca: Madrid, Spain*
> 
> The damn mutant was being stubborn. From the moment Jessica had gripped his sweater, he'd tried to shrug her off. There had been a brief moment in the beginning when he almost appeared to consider attacking her, but she must have fooled him. But she really should have expected him to try to ditch her like this. The only way he could have survived on the run this long was if he was smart, if he didn't take in other mutants or try to help others to safety. Admirable, but Jessica wasn't some cowed teenage girl who could be brushed off with a few words. She had a mission.
> 
> ...







The sudden switch to English surprised him almost as much as those hate filled words of hers. He was caught so off guard that he reacted too late when her right hand whipped out with some sort of weapon that was placed under his ribs. A whole new but still very unpleasant sensation of pain coursed trough his body as she unleashed the voltage on him and though he fought it to the end there was only so much his seemingly slowly increasing strength and stamina could do.

He was brought down to his knees, muscles locked into place when she finished him off with an elbow to the neck. He knew it had been a bad idea to help someone else. 

It wouldn't be until he was transferred to the MRD's mutant camp that he would regain his consciousness again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2010)

((Just a side note, if I'm taking over in the interim while chulance is less available I think it's fair to mention that I'm regarded as a fairly harsh GM.  You want vast powers as a mutant and a new X-man?  You're going to have to earn them  ))

((Step 1 of that is figuring a way out of the current predicament.  I don't like plot devices or PIS as a mechanism for escape this is supposed to be a secure facility to hold super powered mutants, assume the guards think you're subhuman and everything is against you, because it quite probably is.))

*Hope - MRD Facility*
Hope held her head, shouting wasn't going to make her headache any better.  "I can't imagine they're planning on killing us.  Why leave us alive in the first place if they were?  We should just stay calm things will sort out soon."

"If nothing else we might as well get along, I don't think there's any parole for the crime of 'being a mutant'"  A hint of cynicism slipped into her voice but she forced it down, "but honestly, things could be a lot worse, we could be in tiny cells isolated somewhere.  Better to be trapped with friends than alone."

A voice interrupted over a loudspeaker from somewhere outside of the cell.  "Dinner call you animals, everyone on your knees with your hands behind your head!"  Several of the longer residents dropped immediately reflexively shouting quick whispered urges to everyone else to follow along.

A half dozen guards armed with tasers and batons escorted the dinner cart.  They kept their weapons primed and one repeated the order, "On the ground or we'll put you there!"

Hope spared only a quick glance at the others before easing to her knees.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2010)

*Serena…*

“It’s fine Hope…”  Serena gave her friend a shaky smile.  “I probably would have ended up here eventually anyway.  So what better way then with the one _person_ I call a friend?”  She leaned forward but then the boy approached and Serena cowered back, pulling her legs up to her chest and locked her arms around them before placing her head against her knees.  

Serena peered around as Hope and Niko spoke, finally looking a little closer to others in the room.  ‘Why so many in one place?’  She thought and flinched when the girl began to yell.  “Not good…”  She moaned quietly though made sure she remained close to Hope.  Serena was acting as skittish as a rat.

When the voice came over the loud speakers Serena’s head snapped up and she looked at the speaker box.  “The floor?”  She seemed confused as she watched a few drop to their knees and immediately place their hands behind their heads.  Serena just sat there, unsure of what to do, if she should obey.  But, once they came in and she saw Hope do what was expected she also complied.  Though she tried to remain behind her friend and seem as small and unobtrusive as possible.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 20, 2010)

Jason was on his knees. He was waiting for the right moment, the moment when the gate will be down. Then he can use his powers to knock out the computers. When his cell was opened he waved his hands knocking out all systems and killing some guards when he metal on their armor was crushed and broke their necks. "who wants to get the fuck out of here?!" he shouted.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2010)

Once everyone was on their knees the cart was brought in and trays of food were unloaded.  The food is bland but nutritional, served on a sort of paper/cardboard tray without silverware.

When Jason goes to make his move he is surprised to find that none of his powers respond.  One of the guards notices him moving and rewards him with a baton crack to the back.  "Don't fidget, we'll be through soon and you can go back to whatever you filth do."

True to word once the trays were unloaded the cart left and the cell was closed back up.  "We'll be back in one hour, have everything ready for us."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Juila got off her kness and wantedto take a crack out one of the guards as they left as she does not trust them not to see it is posionious to eat. Juila is thinking it okay but are they thinking about to do to us. She starts eating the food like soup instead of her hands is also thinking it is better to make friends and stay calm. But how can I do that with my power s gone guessing that boy who scream at me left me alone in my sorrow of my sister. Probly it is not a good idead to pratice karate right now just meditate on my freedom and everyone in this camp.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 20, 2010)

Chaz - Mutant Prison

The commotion of the guards leaving slowly woke Chaz from his stupor.  "Ugh, must have been some party last night, wish I could remember it."  He blinked slowly as he looked around the cell, "lockup?  Way uncool.  If I'm going to get busted for something I should at least get to remember it right?"

"Anybody know what time it is?"  He stopped and rubbed his head before continuing, "or what day it is?  Feels like I got kicked in the head a few times.  "This San Fran lockup?  They remodel it lately?  Going for the retro military prison thing?  Kind of a POW Chic?"

"Anyone else at the party?  Need to know if this is a 'drunk and disorderly' thing or a 'mooning a police officer' thing, because let me tell you: while fun, they do not appreciate the latter."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2010)

*Keith...*

?Hi! Is there anything in particular I can help you find?? Kiya walked up to Keith smiling in the light of the aquariums. 

Keith glanced up at the girl, eyes darting quickly to her face and then away. The name plate on her chest read Kiya, and she seemed harmless enough. But even if she didn't want to hurt him (and Keith, not at his most rational state, didn't consider this a highly valid thought) she was only endangering herself by attempting to involve herself with him. He shook his head wordlessly and attempted to push past her to the far corner of the store, eyes staring straight down, back hunched over. He just needed a place to catch his breath, and then he needed to go again. The cops were sure to pursue him, if one of those government branches the news was always going off about hadn't already taken the problem (aka him) off their hands.

Keith wished desperately that he was not wearing his North Springs uniform, and that is was not 2:30 on a monday, an hour and a half before most high schools in the area got out. He was sure to attract some kind of attention, and attention was the last thing he needed right now.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 21, 2010)

*Jesse - Plane to New York*

_"No!" Jesse screams, watching the bloody masacre in front of him with only fear and freight inside of him.

"No! Pastor Shimhael!" He yells, struggling against the man's arms behind him. It's a futile attempt. Jesse watches as the dagger is driven through the chest of his Pastor, the man who has taken care of him since the death of his parents, since birth.

Blood runs down the blade and gushes from the wound, staining the ground. Tears ran down his face as he watched the life disappear from the eyes of his Father figure in front of him.

"Please, please." He said, gasping for air. His heart kept sinking and coming back up.

Then the man restraining him turned Jesse around to face him.

"Hey, should we leave him here?" the man yelled to the Pastor's murderer.

"Yeah. He'll die in the explosion anyway." the murderer said._

Jesse gasped as he woke from the nightmare of his past. His heart jumped as he woke, as reality came back to him.

But, as he woke, a sudden jolt of electricity flew out from him, sending a painful jolt of electricity through the two plane passengers on either side of him.

You see, when Jesse experiences certain emotions, like shock, something usually happens when he experiences it. Like sadness, for instance. When he's sad, sometimes a small black cloud will appear above his head, raining on him. And just now, with the shock, the exact thing happened: a shock came out of him.

They gasped and groaned as they were shocked, and when the pain receded, looked for the source. Once they found the source, they screamed.

"Someone help! There's a mutant on board!" One woman next to him screamed. The people on the plane immediately stopped everything they were doing, taking a moment to turn around and stare at Jesse.

Jesse awkwardly looked around at everyone staring at him, who were all staring with freightened expressions and worriedness. They were whispering to each other, discussing the possibility.

"It's true!" The man to Jesse's left yelled. "He just shocked both of us with his evil powers!"

Everyone on board began screaming, trying to get as far as possible from Jesse.

"No! No! They don't know what they're talking about! It must have been their cell phones or something!" he yelled into the chaos, but it didn't work. No one would be able to hear him anyway.

Two men in MRD suits came out of a compartment in the plane and started running down the isle towards Jesse. They grabbed him and yanked him to the ground. Jesse pointing his hand at one of the guards and hit him with a bolt of electricity, but the other one swiftly and fluently hit Jesse in the head with a night stick, successfully knocking him unconcious.

*Jesse - MRD Facility of Unknown Location*

Jesse woke up to the sound of men yelling at some people about something about food. He groaned, rubbing his head and trying to focus his vision.

Once he could see clearly, Jesse realized he was in a brightly lit room, with a bunch of people on their knees and their hands behind their heads. He could see that some men in suits were going around handing them some rather gross looking food.

"Hey! You! Get on your knees and put your hands behind your head!" One of the men yelled, pointing at Jesse.

Anger began to grow inside of Jesse as he looked in hatred towards the man. He pointed his hand at the man, trying to send a long volt of lightning into him.

But nothing happened.

The man in the suit knew what Jesse was trying to do. A twisted smile appeared on his face, and he began to walk towards Jesse.

"Your filthy mutey powers don't work with this here collar on, boy." He tapped the collar on Jesse's neck. "Nice try though." He growled. He began to pull his face away, but before he could, he received a face full of spit from Jesse.

"Don't you EVER try to talk down to me." Jesse growled at the man, who in response yanked Jesse up and kneed him in the stomach. The man let Jesse fall to the ground, walking away and whiping the spit off his face.

"Don't give him any food." He said to the other guards. They left the room with the cart, and Jesse felt a little stupid for doing what he did.

Jesse dragged himself over to the wall, grabbing his stomach in pain.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2010)

*The Candy Bar*
A small group of MRD soldiers enter the bar chatting with one another, "Pitcher of Bud Light" one calls out as they make their way to a table apparently just getting off duty.

*Atlanta Georga: Pet Store*
While Kiya helps Keith with a tired officer might be seen outside of the store asking questions to people that pass by.  He's stopping people and showing them something, but based on reactions hasn't gotten anything positive yet.

*MRD Facility*
((Fast-forwarding slightly to make things a little easier))
After dinner the guards return to pick up the remains.  Nothing else is heard from guards for some time, the inhabitants that have been in the cell longer say they think it is night now, they curl up against the various barren walls and attempt fitful sleep on the hard concrete floor.

In the morning (if indeed it is morning) the monotony is broken, guards start coming in small groups and escorting people away one at a time.  If asked, they mention something about passing the "cool down" period and that they are being introduced into the general population.  Any backtalk or resistance is punished swiftly and violently.

The group (individually) are brought to smaller but more furnished cells.  The males are brought to one wing, the females to another.

Room Assignments:
Male Wing:
Cell 47 - Niko is placed with one of the jaded members of the cool down room (a mutant named Kevin, average height and build, no visible mutation)
Cell 48 - Jason and Jesse are placed together
Cell 49 - Chaz is placed with an existing prisoner, a lizard-like man that's a good 7 feet tall.  The only name he gives is "Bait-breath."

Female Wing:
Cell 28 - Hope is placed with a very short prisoner that goes by the name "Chibi" she's about 3'8" but otherwise seems normal (a mutant midget, or dwarfism as a mutation?)
Cell 29 - Serena is placed with one of the generics from the lockup, a woman named "Beth" who seems normal except for the fact that she has dark red eyes with black rings around them, if they serve any use normally they don't under the influence of the collars.
Cell 30 - Julia is placed with a mutant called "Legs" who shows the very obvious mutation of having legs about 5' in length, she's quite uncomfortable in the cell but manages.

The cells are all fairly generic prison cells, three of the walls are concrete with bars in the front.  Talking with adjacent cells is fairly easy, trying to go farther than once cell gets lost in random noise pretty quickly.

General Schedule:
Meals at 8:00am, 12:00pm, and 6:00pm in the cafeteria.  It's segregated by a chain wall, but it's the easiest place for men and women to work together.  Meals last about an hour.

9:00-11:00 and 2:00-4:00 the cells are opened up and recreation areas are open.  Each of the tiers has its own indoor common area to chat/mingle/plot rebellion and its own outdoor area (with some basic workout equipment, etc).  There's also a limited prison library common to both sexes (restricted to men in the morning, women in the afternoon).

((Okay you want to escape obviously, this is your chance to find things out, talk to people, learn something about the facility, and plan your escape.  Let me know what you're doing and when and I'll let you know more.))


----------



## Damaris (Mar 21, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: MRD*

After turning the mutant over to the loving hands of the MRD camp mangement team, Jessica idled about the sterile white room where she had been told to wait. A bored looking desk clerk scratched away at a sheaf of papers as Jessica alternated between lounging in a chair and pacing up and down the small area. Finally, as her patience was about to utterly evaporate into nothing, the door cracked open and a nurse who squeaked like a mouse called Jessica back to the examination room. Tuning out the nurse's explanation of how this was standard procedure after a mission, especially since one of the mutants she had been assigned to bring in was an unknown quantity, Jessica suffered through the mind-numbingly boring procedures of the nurse taking her temperature, drawing blood and testing her reflexes. Once an hour of Jessica's time had been wasted, the nurse scurried off to analyze the results of the blood test and left Jessica with nothing to do but wait. And wait. And wait. Jessica had to resist the urge to pull up a game of solitaire over her eyes and mentally zone out. Instead she amused herself by twisting the arm of her chair into new and interesting shapes with her robotic left arm. She was trying to recreate the David when the same nurse, albeit a tad more frightened looking, poked her head out the door and asked Jessica to come back inside.


?I forgot to do one last routine. I'm sorry, but it will only take a moment,? the nurse apologized, bobbing from cabinet to cabinet. ?We usually adminster a shot, just to bolster the immune system and make sure no foreign infections have been introduced from contact with the subhuman.? Finally extracting a gleaming needle from a shelf, the nurse turned back towards Jessica and flashed her a queasy smile. ?This will only take a moment,? the nurse repeated, as if she was trying to convince herself as well as Jessica. ?I'm very sorry for the inconvience.? But as the nurse went to press the tip of the needle against Jessica's neck, something blocked her. As if an invisible barrier had emerged between the nurse's hand and Jessica's bare skin. ?Hurry up and get over with it,? Jessica snapped, unaware of why the nurse hadn't yet given her the shot, but the woman only dropped the needle and backed away, fear painted all over her face. She stumbled backwards into the hallway, and Jessica watched her leave. What was wrong? Sliding down off the counter she'd sat on for the shot, Jessica took two steps to the door before a squad of armed MRD charged through the entrance. They raised their guns, aimed at her, and Jessica stopped dead in shock.

?What are you doing?? She asked, uncomprehending. ?I'm one of you. I'm one--? Without even fighting back, Jessica de Luca was captured and headed for the same fate as the mutant she had so recently taken prisoner: relocation in one of MRD's camps.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> *The Candy Bar*
> A small group of MRD soldiers enter the bar chatting with one another, "Pitcher of Bud Light" one calls out as they make their way to a table apparently just getting off duty.



*Kagami*

Having been through that little event, she got a call from the manager

"Kagamiii..." the male voice said. The manager was so very gay that it was incredible, which was fine by her, being one of the few men that didn't look at her like some piece of meat. Not that she minded that either, but it was a nice change sometimes

"You need me to work overtime?" Kagami said chatting into the phone

"Oh, that would be so super of you my sweetheart, you're one in a million."

"A million?"

"Oh you, yes you're one in a billion."

"Much more like it!" Kagami laughed, "Ok I'm on my way."

Kagami made her way back to the club and saw a group of guys. "Should get a nice tip out of them.." she said and took the pitcher of of Bud Light as well as a bottle of polish vodka and aftershock

"Bud light?" she said putting the beer on the table, "That better be a starter. I got the main course right here." She grabbed hold of the arm of one of the men, ensuring the arm was pressing against her breast, leaving it ambigious whether she was talking about herself or the drinks

She poured equal measures of the lethal vodka and aftershock into a glass and put 6 glasses infront of her and took one glass. "Here's to a great night guys!"

It was at that point she noticed the badge on their uniform and knew instantly who they were. 'oh shit...play it cool Kagami, you've stayed off their radar they shouldn't know who they are. I just hope they don't see the resemblence between my sister and me...' she thought and downed her drink, shaking her head and screwing her face at the ridiculous strength of it. 

"Good thing I got the day off tomorrow!" she grinned. Inwardly she hoped to get them so drunk that she could get away quickly. The bar other waitresses were too busy to help her out. She was on her own.


*Victoria*

She had a bunch of men and women looking at her, all dressed scruffily and adopting an aggressive stance towards her.

"Bitch, you ready for this. You got options. Though I know which one I'd like you to take." Gold looked Victoria up and down. They were at her initiation into the Westside Crew and Gold was referring to her being sexed in, like all the other girls

"I'd rather something else." Victoria said adjusting her belt. She wore tight blue jeans, ripped at the side and a black corset. She carried a large, long black briefcase.

"You think you too good for us?" the man said, showing off a variety of gold teeth

"I'm too good for everyone. Don't take it personal." Victoria said, getting evil looks from the other women, who had been 'sexed-in' to the gang

"What's stopping us from just taking you by force. There's 12 of us and one of you."

"Nothing really. I'll do it if I have to, I'd rather show you that I'm something other than T&A."

"Like what?"

"I can do a drive-by. Sort of." she smiled, "Or you can try to beat the shit out of me, whatever." Victoria said dropping a cigarette on the ground and stamping on it.

"Right, well I..."

"Bitch needs to learn some manners." one of the girls piped up, who was quickly punched in the face. 

"You fucking shut your mouth bitch. I told you what that mouth is for, and talking ain't it." he said looking at the teenage girl on the ground, bleeding from the mouth. Victoria didn't bat an eyelid

"This is the biggest gangs in the city. You want to join then you gotta fill certain roles, you know, like in an army. If you ain't sucking dick, then you better be as good as you think you are." he spat on the ground

"You'll only know if you fucking let me." Victoria put her bag down.

"Ok, let's see what you got. This friend, if you can kill him, then you in. A punk bitch that decided to he could just walk out the crew without blooding out. He's hiding out in this house." Gold Teeth said showing her an address. "He got some other crew tellin him he got protection from us."

Victoria glanced at the paper and the photo. "Got it."

"You gotta take a witness. Take J-D." A skinny African man stepped up. Victoria sighed, "I work alone. Besides, the way I travel, it might be a bit ....uncomfortable for J-D"

"You'll take him or I fuck you up right here." Gold said

"Fine! Don't fucking blame me if you get a dribbling mess back. Fucking shit." Victoria said angrily. Victoria walked up to JD and went round behind him. JD, defensive turned. "Turn. I'm not about to fucking give you a boner."

JD looked at Gold who nodded. He turned and Victoria hugged his back tightly. "Yo bitch, what the FUUUUCK!"

What started as a statement of agression turned out to e a statement of fear and surprise. Both Victoria and JD were now several feet off the ground and flying higher. "You better not wriggle like a bitch or shit yourself cos otherwise I'm droppin you. Don't think I give a darn." Victoria said, her long briefcase now strapped to her back. The pair shot up into the sky leaving the others on the ground speechless.

"Shit! Dat bitch's got skills!" Gold said excitedly.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 21, 2010)

Jason fell foward and hit with a loud thud "take he collar off and I'll see how strong you are. Little bitch" He grabed the guards leg and jumped on top of him and started to punch the MRD guard in us face. His was his distraction. It was not up to the others to get the keys and unlock the collars.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 21, 2010)

A MRD guard pushes Juila into a cell, Juila turns around and punches the guard intill he slams the door in her face as the MRD has trouble walking down the hall. Juila keeps punching the door as her knuckles starts bleeding. "That will not do anything, only to yourself" a voice behine Juila. Juila turns around and sees a women who seems uncomfortable "Who are you" Juila ask? "Name is Legs" the women replies.. "How long have you been hear and I am going to escape with some of the other mutants" Juila says to legs. "There is no way to escape, only in your mind" Legs replies and cross her legs.

Juila looks around and starts looking around for anyway getting out of this cell, but could not find any way. Juila gets mad and starts punching a random wall jintill Juila got tire and sets down on the ground. "You ever try escaping, and my name is Juila" Juila says to Legs. "Once or twice but it never work, we usually gets caught than punish. So my advise is not to do it" Legs say to Juila. Juila is thinking her spirit and hope must be broken as she looks at the wall where her punch marks are and is thinking I am stupid to waste my energy like that and Juila lowers her head. "Tell me your plan that did not work to me" Juila ask Legs? Legs starts telling Juila her fail escape plan in whispers as Juila whispers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2010)

*The Candy Bar, Atlanta Georgia*
"Thanks darlin'" one of the MRD soldiers eagerly accepts the drinks.  "Hey you might be able to solve an argument we were having.  Pete here says that the only good mutant is a dead one, I say that a mutant can be good"  He pauses and gives her a big grin, "for target practice!"

The others at the table laugh heartily at the joke, "thanks again darlin' and keep 'em coming."  He slides a few dollars to her, "buy yourself somethin' nice too.  It's been a banner month, we're expecting some fat bonuses from all the clean up."


*MRD Facility; Julia's Cell*
Legs sighs and resigns herself, "Look, only because you're new and I don't want them busting me because you do something stupid."  She shifts as she sits trying to stretch her sore legs a moment before continuing.  "It was a few months ago, just after I arrived.  A few of us got together, hot blooded types, thinking we could bust out of here.  You see, I know I look pretty funny and I may not have 'magic' powers some of the others have, but long legs means a long stride, the collars can't take that away from me."

"Out in the field, we busted up one of the weight machines.  Guards pretty much ignore that sort of thing, they think fights between the muties are funny don't get involved unless someone's about to die.  Not even then sometimes."  She trials off briefly then refocuses back to the story at hand, "anyway we took the cable out of the machine and some weights and rigged us up a rather violent rope.  I jumped up in the corner of the wall and braced myself, another girl - she went by Short-stack, not very tall but lots of muscle - she climbed up the cable to where I was braced and threw the weights and cable over the wall.  As soon as it cleared we started climbing."

"We had to hurry, didn't have time to watch the guards just hoped to get lucky and clear the wall before they noticed.  And we did, sorta.  As soon as Short-stack hit the top of the wall though, all hell broke loose.  Alarms everywhere, she froze."  Legs paused again and rubbed her neck by the collar unconsciously before continuing, "I found out why when I hit the top of the wall.  Damn collar shocked the piss out of me.  Hurt almost as much as the tasers from the guards a bit later.  Fell right off the wall.  I ended up with my right leg broken in three places.  Short-stack broke her neck."

"Anyway, forget any ideas about escaping.  Keep your head down and try hard to fit in.  It's not too bad once you get used to it."


----------



## chulance (Mar 22, 2010)

*Niko: MRD Facility*

Niko was glad the girl had calmed down, the last thing he wanted was to have armed guards came in. He had already been locked up, he frowned. This was horrible this girl spoke about how her sister's possible fate. _Just like my parents.._

"Me I'm not really anyone important. I'm Niko Vomish, and you don't like me when I'm angry"

Niko didn't really go into detail about his ability, because honestly he had no clue as to what it was. He'd became big, and smashed stuff. He then heard another one of the unconscious mutants get up, apparently he was a jokester. Niko was usually the one joking around, however he could not find anything remotely comedic about his situation. 

Niko sighed, growing more tired. He didn't feel like engaging in any more conversation's, and more then likely he wouldn't get the chance too. After someone from the loudspeaker spoke, he was forced to his knee's, and then given food. _Well then..I'm trapped. I don't even know what my ability is, my parents might be dead. I don't know how, or when..but I am going to destroy MRD, I'll make the world pay for their sins..._ He looked over at Jesse, pushing his tray over to him.

"Hey..you, have my food. I'm not really hungry"

And with that Niko leaned against the cold walls, and fell asleep. 

*The Next Morning*

It seemed more order was in this facility, then initially assumed. The new mutants were brought down, and separated. Males in one wing, Female's in another. Niko was placed in cell 47 with another mutant, but with no visible mutation's. Niko probably wouldn't be bothered either way, his only concern was getting out of this facility.

MRD guards escorted him to his cell, were his "cell-mate" was already asleep. _Hmm so rest ain't bad, infact my dreams are better  then reality at this point.._


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 22, 2010)

Jason sat brused and beaten. "pricks. What the fuck did I do to get in here anyway" he said spitting out a little blood. "was it the hacking because I ylthought the FBI handled that. AND WHEN DO I GET MY ONE PHONE CALL!!" he shouthed to the secreaty system.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 22, 2010)

Chaz - His cell

Chaz considered his new roommate.  Scales were different that was for sure, but S.F. had some pretty crazy things in it.  "So, uh, Bait-breath was it?  Cool, cool, got kind of an Elvis Costello meets Godzilla thing going on, I get it."  He looked out at the random cells across the way, "so what do you do for fun around here?  The night life leaves much to the imagination that's for sure."

Hearing Jason shout from the cell next door Chaz walks up to the front of the cell and calls back, "hey, I don't think they're listening.  From what I've heard these places are pretty much black holes.  I guess we don't qualify for rights anymore."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2010)

Juila's cell

Juila did not say anything intill Leg's finish her store while Les was talking Juila notice she will not get any medical attention. Juila rips the sleeves off the uniform and wraps her hands to up her lower arms. " I keep your warnings in mind and thankyou for telling something" Juila says to Legs. Juila remembers Niko and see what he hd find out. "Legs can I ask you something else"Juila ask her?" "Sure" Legs replies as she moves her legs again. When do they let us out to do stuff such as sitting in a cell and do you have a match on you" Juila ask Legs? "They let us out on a base time each day and nobody has anything on them, it is best to just fall asleep for now. You smoke, I have not have one in months" Legs replies. Juila is thinking something like that, I don't smoke only like to burn and set things on fire.

Juila screams to make a echo to the next cell to wake them up. "That will do anything" Legs say to Juila. Juila shutsup amd looks at Legs "don't you get out too, your leg is heal." Juila shut her eyes and mediate to easy stress and think what Legs told her. Starts feelng eat through her hands and through her body. Legs keeps watching Juila who fell sleep in a sitting postion and is thinking Juila is a person who loves the sun and did not care for the cold weather. Juila starts listining to anyother sounds and soon fall asleep from the horriable images going through her mind. "That was stupid of you punching that guard" Legs says to Juila seeing the bruises on Juila's upper arms and cuts from the guard just hit her with the club that he had. "It's not the first time this has happen to me" Juila says in her sleep. "It never end" Legs commented as she stretch again.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 22, 2010)

Myriad Enigma said:


> Chaz - His cell
> 
> Chaz considered his new roommate.  Scales were different that was for sure, but S.F. had some pretty crazy things in it.  "So, uh, Bait-breath was it?  Cool, cool, got kind of an Elvis Costello meets Godzilla thing going on, I get it."  He looked out at the random cells across the way, "so what do you do for fun around here?  The night life leaves much to the imagination that's for sure."
> 
> Hearing Jason shout from the cell next door Chaz walks up to the front of the cell and calls back, "hey, I don't think they're listening.  From what I've heard these places are pretty much black holes.  I guess we don't qualify for rights anymore."



"Fuck that shit. Some one call the ACLU. I DEMAND MY PHONE CALL, A DECENT BED, AND SOME WEED!!! If were gonna be locked up here atleast let us be high" he shouted back to the securtiy cam, fliping them off. jason sat down on his bed and asked everyone "So, I can minuplate metal and magnetic feids and talk to machines, what can you guys do? he asked everyone.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 22, 2010)

Chaz - His cell

Chaz let Jason get his agression out.  Nothing he could do about it anyway, if it worked even better.  Once Jason calmed down he responded, "I make art.  Sculpt stone and wood just like clay."

"Get me my powers back and I can turn these bars into some wonderful lawn art.  Though maybe some nice Celtic knifes might be more appropriate."  He sighed, "I can't do much about gas though, fuckers took me out on the street before I even knew they were there."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2010)

*Serena…*

A whimper escaped her softly as Serena was dragged to a cell and tossed in unceremoniously.  She put her hands up in time so she didn’t crash head first into the metal frame of the bed.  The guards just laughed and shook their heads.  “Freak!”  One of them said with a laugh as the other slammed the cell door shut.

‘Freak…’  Serena thought trying to keep the anger and fear from surfacing.  ‘I thought those words would never come again…’

“Don’t let it get to you…”  Beth said helping her up.  “You will hear a lot worse.”  She smiled sweetly at Serena causing her to gasp.

“Your…Your eyes…”  Serena muttered softly causing her to chuckle.

“It seems mine aren’t the only ones.”  She looked deep into Serena’s seeing the reflective sheen, almost like those of a cat.  

“Yeah…”  Serena instinctually looked away, trying to hide who and what she was.

“The bottom bunk is mine.”  Beth said good naturedly.  “You can have the top.”

“O-okay…”  Serena mumbled climbing up and curling against the wall.  She remained that way for quite some time.  That was until the guards returned.

“On your feet freak!”  The dark haired guard said pointing his taser at Beth.  She complied quickly and quietly.

Serena whimpered again and pushed back against the wall.  “Just do as they say.  Keep your head down and don’t make trouble.”  Beth advised her as they shoved her out.

“Mind the little girlies words.  It will be the last time you hear ‘em!”  The other guard bellowed with laughter that was joined with the first guard, as the door slammed with a loud clang, shutting Serena in once more.


*Kiya…*

The girl frowned as the guy walked away.  ‘What’s going on with him?’  She thought turning and watching him for a moment.  He didn’t seem all that interested in the fish and he was acting rather strangely.  “Are you sure?”  Kiya asked stepping toward him again.  “You seem…I don’t know.  Everything okay?”  She scowled slightly as she stood next to him and tried to see his face past his hoodie.  “Really.  Is there anything I can do to help?”  She placed a gentle hand on his shoulder wondering why he seemed so agitated.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 22, 2010)

Myriad Enigma said:


> Chaz - His cell
> 
> Chaz let Jason get his agression out.  Nothing he could do about it anyway, if it worked even better.  Once Jason calmed down he responded, "I make art.  Sculpt stone and wood just like clay."
> 
> "Get me my powers back and I can turn these bars into some wonderful lawn art.  Though maybe some nice Celtic knifes might be more appropriate."  He sighed, "I can't do much about gas though, fuckers took me out on the street before I even knew they were there."



"Thats uses full. What everyone else got?" Jason asked air druming Children of bodom's "needled 24/7". it seemed to fit their predicament. "It's a little ironic. I heard about this shit happening but I never though anything of it. I was oblivious. Too wraped up in my daily life, band practice, surfing, kicking Hal's ass everytime to tried to shake me down for a few bucks. Hey you guys play any instruments?" He asked, hopeing there was a drummer in the cell block.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 22, 2010)

"Played a little guitar in a garage band about a year ago.  Never took any lessons though."  Chaz chuckled lightheartedly at himself before continuing, "honestly I sucked.  But we were in school together and the school life just wasn't for me.  Needed to be free."


----------



## Damaris (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kuno said:


> *Serena?*
> 
> A whimper escaped her softly as Serena was dragged to a cell and tossed in unceremoniously.  She put her hands up in time so she didn?t crash head first into the metal frame of the bed.  The guards just laughed and shook their heads.  ?Freak!?  One of them said with a laugh as the other slammed the cell door shut.
> 
> ...






*Jessica de Luca: Cell 29*


_Why am I being kept here? Only mutants are kept here. If I'm here, that means I'm a mutant. But that's impossible. I can't be a mutant. Mutants are an abomination, filth. They're evil. I'm not. Then why I am being kept here? Only mutants are being kept here..._Jessica's thoughts spiraled endlessly in this cycle as she was dragged down the hallways of the MRD prison camp. Out of disgust that a mutant had been allowed out of their ranks (or perhaps this was how the guards standardly treated prisoners; Jessica didn't know), she'd acquired a few purpling bruises, including one spectacular blossom of pain over her cheekbone. She didn't really care. Trailing slightly behind the guards, she kept her gaze locked on the floor. The trio, two guards and one mutant, continued on silently for another five minutes before one of the guards stopped in front of a cell, shoving Jessica inside with a rough push. ?That's what you get for thinking you could fool us, filth. Now rot here with the rest of your kind. Maybe you'll even run into a few you put away?that should be entertaining enough to watch.?

Jessica raised her head for the first time, examing her surroundings with a dull gaze. Gray cement walls, gray cement floor. A metal bunk bed tacked onto the right side of the cell. To her disgust, Jessica realized she wasn't alone. A slender, dark-haired teenager was curled on the top bunk, leaning against the wall._ A mutant. How could they lock me away with such?I'm not a mutant. I'm not. This is a mistake. Someone sabotaged me. This isn't true._ Walking over to the lower bunk, Jessica briefly considered stripping the sheets off, but decided it was too much work. Instead she clambered onto the cot and laid on her back, staring at the metal underside of the bunk beneath her. Patience. There was nothing to do but wait for this hassle to get over with.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





chulance said:


> *Niko: MRD Facility*
> 
> Niko was glad the girl had calmed down, the last thing he wanted was to have armed guards came in. He had already been locked up, he frowned. This was horrible this girl spoke about how her sister's possible fate. _Just like my parents.._
> 
> ...






Prisoners had been moved around during the night, among those cells with prisoner transfers was cell 47. Where Niko's cellmate Kevin was taken away in the night, perhaps to be never seen again. In his place a sick looking mutant was placed in the cell, Alva who had been just peachy not that long ago wasn't doing too well after being captured. 

Later he would learn it was because of the nature of his powers, he had essentially started to become so dependent on them during his life on the run that now that they were deactivated he was severely weakened. He needed to catch up on a lot of nutrients and sleep, a prison should offer plenty of the latter but nutrients? Prison food wasn't exactly known for containing a lot of nutrients.

It will take a while for him to recover, at least for as long as he is without powers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2010)

((Lots to keep up with here *hairpull*))

*MRD Facility - Girls Wing*
When Jessica is escorted to her cell there are normal hoots and hollers from the other prisoners "welcoming" her to her new home.  Most of the voices are typical challenges letting her know what horrors lay in store for her (common to all new prisoners), she can't help but think she overhears a few variations of "you're the reason I'm here, you'll get yours bitch!"  However it's quite tough to make out individual voices in random shouts.

The official story is that "Beth" was moved to another wing of the prison, apparently these moves happen from time to time.  Most of the prisoners expect it's BS but there are a thousand different rumors as to what happens to them (the most popular involve them being killed for various "crimes" or being recruited into some sort of secret government agency, of course neither story can be confirmed by anyone).

*MRD Facility - Boys Wing*
At Jason's outburst there is a mild amount of laughter from random cells and various suggestions that he "needs his mommy" from random prisoners.  It's fairly obvious they're hoping to get a rise from him to continue his outbursts.

However the cameras, if indeed they are watching, give no response or reaction to his comments.  As time passes he may notice that except when there are prisoner moves going on guards are rarely seen.

*MRD Facility - Chaz's cell*
Bait-breath smiles at Chaz, a kind of twisted grin that shows off a mouthful of razor sharp teeth.  "Night life?  Not much happens at night.  But there are some entertainments to be had."  He steps closer to Chaz, continuing to talk.  "During the free times in the day most people prefer the yard.  Working out, playing a few games.  Some quite enjoy fighting, I understand there's quite a pit fighting league."

His forked tongue flicks out over his teeth, as he continues closer, backing Chaz into a corner of the cell, "The library isn't bad, if you're into books.  Nothing exciting though."  He's close enough now that Chaz can smell where the nickname came from.  "My favorite activity is different though."

"I run a prayer circle every morning before lunch.  Seems 'muties' aren't allowed bibles and aren't considered worthy of the Lord's salvation according to the guards.  Of course I know that the Lord forgives all sins, you just have to ask.  You should check it out."  Bait-breath clasps Chaz on the shoulder soundly then retreats back to his previous position in the cell.

*Atlanta, Georgia, Pet store*
The police officer continues his questioning outside of the store.  He seems about ready to leave when he suddenly turns towards the store to enter.

A faint thought suddenly occurs to Kiya from nowhere, _Take the boy in back for a minute._

*Hope: MRD Facility - her cell*
Hope is rudely deposited into her cell much to the displeasure of her roommate, "ugh, not another newbie.  Suppose you want the ins and outs of this place?  Figure it out for yourself, I got better things to do."

Hope didn't need any empathic powers to figure out that 'Chibi' isn't happy to meet her, still her positive attitude didn't seem to shake, "Whatever you say then."  She took a position sitting near the bars of the cell hoping to catch what cells the others end up in.  She's pleasantly surprised to see Serena housed next to her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2010)

Juila's cell

Some noise wake Juila up "What is going on" Juila ask Legs? More prisions being put into more cells" Legs replied. Juila gets up and stretch out her back. Juila stands up and looks out the cell bars and sees the two girls that were talking to Niko and some other boy or boys. Juila stares is wondering if they want to talk are they nice or mean, worest to get into a cat fight. Legs starts laughing Juila turns around, "what is funny?" You being shy or there is a MRD agent in the next cell.

"That is not funny" Juila gets mad and went to punch her but Legs trip her. "Dam, can we just get along and make friends that are in other cells that are around us." Juila gets up and walks back to the cell bars and looks up the hall and down the hall. "Sorry, but you are up to something" Legs say to Juila. Juila turns around again and gives a shy smile. Juila is thinking I will not leave you here if I break out and starts looking around seeing through the bars as Legs stretch and sighs.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 22, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> *MRD Facility - Boys Wing*
> At Jason's outburst there is a mild amount of laughter from random cells and various suggestions that he "needs his mommy" from random prisoners.  It's fairly obvious they're hoping to get a rise from him to continue his outbursts.
> 
> However the cameras, if indeed they are watching, give no response or reaction to his comments.  As time passes he may notice that except when there are prisoner moves going on guards are rarely seen.
> ...


Jason cell-MRD 
"no way guys mom would just hold me back?if she wasn't dead already" jaso replayed angerly. "Oi bait-breath, you seem do be a religious man. What's your stand on gay marraige?" he asked not really expecting an answer. "or on gays in general?" he tagged on for he could answer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2010)

*MRD Facility, Julia's cell*
"People come and go all the time.  Guess as frequently as they can hunt us down at least."  Legs shrugs.  "As to who she is, I've never seen her before.  Can't be MRD though, MRD doesn't hire 'muties' and you don't get put here for jaywalking."

*MRD Facility, Jason's Cell*
((Politics, in the RP section?  ))

Bait-breath's voice carries a hint of amusement when he answers, "gay marriage?  Any more that seems like such a minor issue.  But to answer, I think that God loves all his children.  I think that we all sin and it is not the place of man to judge what is and is not a sin in God's eyes.  My personal interpretation of scripture is that Jesus' last commandment to mankind was to love one another.  I don't condone lustful relationships of any kind but as long as there is true love I see it as an inherently holy thing."

((Standard Disclaimer: this is the opinion of the lizard-man inhabiting Cell 49 in a fictional prison in a fictional universe, if his opinion offends you in any way maybe you take life a little too seriously))


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2010)

Juila's Cell

"A person who was normal who I quote of being hire MDR before knowing you know you are a mutant of other people would call us freaks." Juila says to Legs. Legs did not say anything and looks at the other wall. "Does anyone in here where glasses?" Juila ask loud to anyone near in other cells could hear. "Why do you have glasses, have a eye problem" Legs ask Juila? "No, it is another way to set things on fire" Juila replies still staring out of the cell. Could feel heat leaving and did not felt hot in the cell it is starting to fell cold and focus her mind on something she hate.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 22, 2010)

Jasons cell-MRD

Jason tugs at the collar "shit it's hard to breath in this thing. So far we got 2 manipulators and a fish. This is looks like it'll be fun." jason said with a hint of mockery in his voice.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2010)

Kagami

As she sat with the men who made more and more distasteful jokes about mutants, she felt herself getting more and more irate.
'Calm down ....pleeease!' she shouted to herself but each jibe was adding more fuel to an already huge blaze.

She knew she was a mutant, a person with a genetic mishap that had given her these bizarre abilities. She, and thousands of others, were being exterminated through fear. She shouldn't get mad at these fuckers, it was the eople at the top. They stared at her body with those lustful eyes, not knowing that they were looking at a 'disgusting freak' 

The money slid infront of her and the comment about 'all the clean up' had her so worked up that she had to leave, not taking the money on the table. "I've got other customers." she said rudely and curtly, her temper barely being kept in check. One of them stood up and grabbed her hand, to remind her of the tip money.

Kagami flew off the handle, teleporting tables, chairs, glasses, used toilet roll, all at the officers in a blind fury.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2010)

*Keith...*

“Really. Is there anything I can do to help?” She placed a gentle hand on his shoulder wondering why he seemed so agitated.

Keith's eyes widened as Kiya touched him. If he had been more rational he might've understood that she had no idea what was going on and couldn't possibly be wanting to hurt him, but Keith was not in a rational mood right now. He had just been marked a mutant, assaulted by a police officer, probably killed his principle, and was now on the run from the government. It was safe to say Keith was a few cards short of a full deck here.

"No!" He shouted, twisting his shoulder out of her grasp. "Don't touch me!" He pushed out, intending to shove her away. It would've worked too, except he accidently activated his mutant power at the same time. He floated about a half an inch above the ground and made contact with Kiya before the force sent him flying backwards and crashing into the aquariums. Several fell from the shelf and shattered, one clipping Keith in the head. He screamed, clutching his now bleeding head and trying to stumble out the door.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2010)

*Victoria*

JD screamed like a girl as they flew through the air

"You're just like a fucking police siren you know that? You wanna let all of fucking Georgia know we're coming. Shut the fuck up you little bitch." Victoria dropped him onto the roof of an apartment building and landed beside him. 

"That's his house right?"Victoria pointed to the yellow matchbox type building with two thugs at the front door. "Lkooks like he joined up with some other crew and is getting protection." Victoria took out her pride and joy. The Cheytac M200 Sniper. The best Sniper rifle on the market. She had to call in more favours and do more things that she would ever care to admit to get it but it was worth the price. 

"I don't care how good you think you are, but there's no way you can hit him from here." JD said

"And if I ever get above you in rank, there's no way I'm ever letting you keep your life. Now shut up and watch." Victoria set up her position, the mini computer telling her the wind speed. She levitated, just above the ground, her body having never once touched the roof, as she lay down on thin air and looked down the scope. The mark was an idiot. Standing at an open window, thinking he was safe because of two goons. This was an easy shot and it only took one bullet.

The man's head now had a hole in it with blood spurting out of it. Victoria got up. "Look down the scope and confirm it."

JD nodded and did as he was told. He backed away from the sniper and took out his cell. "Uh...boss, she did it. Made it look easy. Uh...do you mind....if I take a cab home. I don't feel like going back with her."

After much laughing and being called a bitch several times JD was left on the roof, to make his own way down. Victoria shook her head. 

"You really are an idiot." she said packing up her things. "There was a fucking reason I didn't touch the roof and now you wanna stay on it? Genius." Victoria said as she flew off. She was referring to the police, and the forensics team. She knew that there would be a ballistics expert and that JDs DNA would be all over the roof. He would maje for a good scapegoat, Victoria was already on police records and on the MRD records. She couldn't aford to get picked up again. It would surely be her last


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 23, 2010)

Chaz - His cell

_Great, a religious freak,_ Chaz thought to himself.  Still though, never hurt to have friends, "I'll keep that in mind, thanks.  So when do they let us out of here?"

Then to Jason in the next cell, "hey fun is where you find it.  This place seems pretty lame so far but I'm sure we can find something interesting going on.  Any place as big as this is bound to have a few interesting nooks and crannies hidden away.  Just keep your eyes open and see what you can see."


----------



## chulance (Mar 23, 2010)

*Niko: MRD Cell*

Niko had fallen asleep, sleep was something he didn't think he could do. What with worries about his parents, his future, and friends at school. Scratch that, no need to worry about friends. Not like I made any, hard for a kid who worked so much he almost flunked school twice to have friends. However having few friends, was not very important to Niko at the moment.

He began to dream, he was at home with his father, and mother. IT was his Birthday, then yelling was heard, men in MRD uniforms burst in. His parents were shot, he fell to the ground, loosing control of his size. Bullets were flying in every direction, explosion's were going off, and Niko was screaming so loud his face was turning red.

Suddenly Niko awoke, in real life looking around. He was NOT in the middle of the war zone, no he was already captured. He noticed something, Kevin was gone, and another mutant(At least he assumed all the prisoners were mutants) was in his place. Niko hopped off of his bed, and a lay a hand on his sleeping cell mate.

"Great...he looks like a spoiled vegetable." 

He sighed as he heard Jason hollering, and screaming. The sound of older prisoners mocking Jason could be heard. _Great..I almost forgot this was a prison..but no matter what I ain't ending up nobodies bitch. _ However a voice on the loudspeaker could be heard one more.

"Hey dumb ass freaks, time for lunch. Get Moving!  

A few guards came armed with tasers, opening up the cells, and forming an orderly line..leading them to the lunch room,were some dirty torn up table's could be seen, in fact the walls, and the rest of the room looked just like  the table's, the food being served, the same thing served yesterday. Niko sighed, as people began taking the food, and sitting down at the tattered table's.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 23, 2010)

Chaz - Cafeteria

Chaz worked his way quickly down the line, he never ate much so the food didn't bother him overly.  The crowds on the other hand were a different story.  He was reasonably social, even outgoing at times, but he wasn't exactly an alpha personality and chaotic crowds like these tended to be dominated by them.

He picked the table that looked the most empty and generally tried to avoid making eye contact.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2010)

Kiya?

The reaction the guy gave Kiya gave her a momentary shock.  ?What the hell??  Her mind was a whirl at what had happened combined with the voice she heard in her head.  ?So that?s it??  She thought watching him walk away.  ?Jason deal with the mess!?  Kiya yelled running after the boy.  

?What?  Why me??  He called after her.

Nikki watched things a bit confused.  ?Just do what she said!?

?Your not my boss!?

?Just do it!?  Nikki watched the situation becoming nervous.  

?Alright!?  Jason grumbled grabbing a bucket with water and began to pick up the fish that had spread across the floor.

?I can?t let him leave??  Kiya caught up to Keith and gently grabbed his arm.  ?I know what you are.  And, if you want to be safe don?t leave.?  She whispered those words urgently then began to pull him toward the back room.  ?You?re bleeding.  We?ll go into the back and get you cleaned okay?  Please??  Kiya looked him in the eyes hoping and pleading that he understood.

?That?s such a big mess!  I think I will lock the doors!?  Nikki called grabbing the keys and racing for the door.  Quickly as she could she locked the doors and flipped the sign to closed.


*Serena?*

Not a word escaped Serena as her mind went back to her childhood.  The bars were all to familiar and it made her heart race.  Then her new roommate showed up.  Serena pushed herself back against the wall as far as she could.  A whimper escaped her as the girl dropped onto what was Beth?s bunk only moments before.  She closed her eyes and worked on calming her breathing.  Then she felt a welcomed tickle on her hand.

Serena?s eyes snapped open and she looked down to see two of her closest friends.  ?How did you get here??  She asked in a very quiet whisper though the girl below probably heard just the slightest of noises.  She waited and waited for a response.  The pair looked up at her and began to dance around as they responded.  Serena only looked at them and heard nothing.  Her eyes became more and more desperate until they turned to despair.  

Silent tears began to fall as she realized that the collars made it impossible for her to hear them.  Not only did they take Serena?s powers but they succeeded in taking everything from her, leaving her absolutely alone.  Her body shook with tears at the loss of Hope and the animals of the night.


----------



## chulance (Mar 23, 2010)

*Niko: Cafeteria*

Niko had a grimace on his face, as he got his meal. He wondered if prison food tasted better. _Probably...in this country, mutants have the worst treatment ... I mean I beat the MRD Facilities in China..have COMPUTERS!_ He sighed, looking at the so called food, and taking a seat by the mutant named Chaz. He figured if he was going to be here, he might as well make some friends.

"This is a bad situation ain't it?"

He was referring of course to being placed in MRD, but also the food. This was the worse looking nourishment, he'd ever seen in his life.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

Jason sat next to Chaz at a table. He leaned into every and said with a stright face. "Sorry about this guy, but I need you to hit me, hard. Get me into the infirmary. I can get a the collar off. Its standard medical process when giving an x-ray. Once its off i'll have access to my powers then I'll fuck them up, you know go X-man on this place" he was refering to what X-Man did to the white house. "I'll use me powers to make the lights flicker 4 times, thats the sign to get read for the break out. You guys under stand?" Jason finished his plan not he wanted to know what they thought.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Juila's Cell

Juila fell asleep standing up. Legs finally fell asleep or fell asleep could not stand talking to Juila anymore and her throat is ging dry. Juila dreams of sitting in her backyard with her sister Ameila just talking and laughing. Ameila went inside for something and did not come out. Juila went in as the building change to a hospital and sees Ameila in a coma more banged up and more scratches on her. The dream fade away and Juila wopens her eyes and wants to scream or go throw up in a corner. "When is lunch I am starving" Juila ask Legs and became sick from all the angry inside her and climbs the rungs to the top bunck to lie down.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 23, 2010)

Chaz - Cafeteria

First, to Niko, "Well, it's not exactly how I had hoped to spend the day.  But things could be worse I think.  It's at least interesting so far, have you met my roommate?  The religiously obsessed lizard-person?"  Chaz spoke with some amusement.  He wasn't exactly happy here, but at the same time it wasn't torture, yet at least.

"You're new here too, right?  I think I remember seeing you.  What's your take so far?"

Then, to Jason, "Uh, you want me to hit you?  Really?  Dude, if I put you in the infirmary what do you think they'll do to me?  I don't want to go to solitary or whatever.  This place is boring enough with other people."


----------



## chulance (Mar 23, 2010)

(YO! Lunch is co-ed, so all the female's GET TO THE cafeteria now. )

*Niko: Cafeteria*

Niko saw another person come to the table. _Hmm..so this must be the popular table._ He listened, as he spoke about someone needing to hit him, and his plan for escape. He even referred to Nate Grey, although he grew angry at the name. _That's the bastard, who ruined it for the rest of us._He laughed, and rolled his eyes.

"So we've got our very own, hero? I'm Niko Vomish, and I gotta admit, I wanna get out of here. But haven't you noticed..there are NO Guards, if we get hurt they'll probably laugh in joy. As for the religious Lizard man..no I'd remember A green Barney, who was a Jesus Freak. My take were locked up, and were not getting out unless we break out"

He paused, he didn't like to be pessimistic. Infact he hated pessimistic behavior, he was again quite a positive guy, but there was nothing good he could find about his current situation, aside from the chance to befriend a bunch of people. He then smiled.

"Actually..come to think of it..we should think about this, think about it guys? We can escape, we can free mutants from MRD, we can be just like the X men! Anyway..Jason you said you'd make lights flicker, but what's your power?


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 23, 2010)

Chaz - Cafeteria

"Be like the X-Men?" Chaz laughed through the words, "they were like Super Heroes, weren't they?  Had their own jet, flew around, saved the world every Tuesday?"  He looked at Niko and sobered a bit, there was no need to crush his hope.  "But hey, you find a plan to escape I'll be right there with you.  Name's Chaz if you didn't know."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

In the cafteria

Juila looks around the room where the guards lead her and the other female mutants to. Seeing beat up tables and unstable chairs. Juila went to a line grabbing a tray as some one plops some food on her tray. She looks around for an empty table and sits at one, wondering anyone would sit with her. Juila is still wondering about her cell mate Legs. Juila looks around just playing with her food and looking around through the crowd and the chin link fence and sighs looking down again. Juila starts thinking again and touch her arms around her feeling the scratches that may bleed again. she did not care about those cuts or bruises,and tryies eating the food that is given to her.


----------



## chulance (Mar 23, 2010)

*Niko: Cafeteria*

Niko was slowly slipping back in his old overenthusiastic ways, despite the situation. Being a super hero, and saving lives was something Niko had wished to do. He'd admired the X Men, and there death was another reason he hated MRD. The X Men had saved many lives, and were killed simply for being mutants. 

"Well yeah, think about it! We can BE the X men. I mean we might not have our own jet, or save the world..from destruction every ten minutes. But we can save mutants, and fight MRD!" 

Niko was thinking about all the possibilities of being on a team. Battling super villains, getting girls(), and even becoming famous.  

"Nice to meet ya Chaz, like I said my name's Niko. But again, I wanna know what Jason's ability is, especially if he thinks he can free ALL of us. "

He looked over to Julia, and waved his hand.

"HEY! Come sit with us!"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2010)

*Serena…*

The tears had tried up and Serena laid on her bunk half dozing from the emotional drain of the tears.  Jack had curled up under the small flat pillow that had been on her bunk while Jane made herself as small as possible in the crack where the wall met the ceiling.  Then the intercom roared to life scaring Serena.

“What the?!”  She practically exclaimed then heard the words.  “Lunch?”  Serena’s stomach churned at the thought of food but it’s not like they were given a choice.  She groaned then jumped down trying to avoid her roommate.  Jack and Jane deciding to remain where they were for the moment. 

During the walk to the cafeteria Serena kept he head down and didn’t look at anyone.  There may have been people she knew but she didn’t want to meet anyone’s eyes.  Their feet echoed off the cement walks as they moved then entered the lunch room.  Quickly Serena grabbed a tray and headed for an empty table in a out of the way shadowy corner of the cafeteria.  Serena continued to avoid looking people as she took a few bites but more or less played absently with her food.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

chulance said:


> *Niko: Cafeteria*
> 
> Niko was slowly slipping back in his old overenthusiastic ways, despite the situation. Being a super hero, and saving lives was something Niko had wished to do. He'd admired the X Men, and there death was another reason he hated MRD. The X Men had saved many lives, and were killed simply for being mutants.
> 
> ...



Jason-cafe

"I can minuplate metal and magnetic feilds...and talk to machines" Jason replyed to Niko. "X-man was a hero. If magneto was alive he would let this shit go on. I have the same fucking powers he did. One EMP and all the tech in this building will be fried." Jason said. He had always looked up to powerful muntents like Prof. X and Magneto. They were what he thought he could be. "We need a name. How about "Jail Birds"?" he asked the group


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Cafteria

Juila hears "HEY! Come sit with us!" and it broke her thoughts and looks at Niko who call to her. Juila walks towards him as the chain link fence blocks her path. "I would sit with you I guess the warden does not like teen girls with teen boys. But I like to join you and talk anyway" Juila says to Niko as she looks at him. Wanted to get closer to find out what they are planning and share information between each other.


----------



## chulance (Mar 23, 2010)

*Niko: Cafeteria*

Niko turned to Jason he explained his ability. _Wow..he's like a Magneto copy,  in fact..I wonder what Chaz's powers are, and the yelling girl._ He nodded interested in discussing abilities, I mean why not discuss them? He was there because of his powers in the first place.

"Wow..that sounds awesome! Your right though, if you can produce EMP's, you could fry these collars...infact if you were freed, you could save us all! Also I think we should stick with the X men, if we keep that name we can continue to inspire hope to others"

He didn't want to change the name, and he hated Jail Birds. He was glad there were no telepaths in the bunch, he'd hate to have someone constantly reading his mind. Then Julia approached, but could not get to their table, due to the fence. _Darn it...I can't sit with the sexy chicks! I'm stuck with all those smelly guys!_

"That's fine. We were just telling people our powers, I'm Niko by the way, my power ..I can alter my size."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Juila: Cafteria

That is fine, I do not mind standing. Who is your friend" Juila ask Niko? My name is Juila and I can control fire. So, you change by the size when you are mad or something?" Juila starts blushing from her shyness and cross her arms around her and looks at her bandsge hands and feels what she normally felt. "I am in, if you are going to burst out of here, if you do not mind."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

chulance said:


> *Niko: Cafeteria*
> 
> Niko turned to Jason he explained his ability. _Wow..he's like a Magneto copy,  in fact..I wonder what Chaz's powers are, and the yelling girl._ He nodded interested in discussing abilities, I mean why not discuss them? He was there because of his powers in the first place.
> 
> ...



"Why ride others coattails" Jason said shaking his head alittle. "If you take that name it'll draw unwanted attetion from the MRD. The names like a big fucking flag that says "HERE WE ARE COME AND GET US"" Jason said moving his hands across the sky pointing out words that weren't their. "you know what else we need, codenames. I want to be called "Kāne"" he stated proudly


----------



## Damaris (Mar 23, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Cafeteria*

Jessica had lain in silence for sometime on the bunk. The girl above her moved about from time to time, pressing herself tighter against the wall, but Jessica ignored her. She wouldn't have been interested in befriending her roommate even if the other girl hadn't been a filthy mutant. She didn't need anybody. She hadn't needed anyone since she was sixteen, and she certainly wasn't going to start needing anyone now. Even in this place. Rolling on her side, she dozed lightly until the call for lunch came. Sitting up on the bed, Jessica watched as her roommate scurried across the cell and out the door. Idly wondering what the girl's mutation might be, she padded down the hallway after her and entered the cafeteria. 

After grabbing a tray and being served some sort of brown stew, Jessica sat at an empty table, just behind one with several of the prisoners. Although she wasn't hungry, she ate anyway. It was important to keep her strength up. Once MRD realized they'd made a mistake and she wasn't a mutant, she would need to be ready for field duty at once. Speaking of mistakes...Jessica closed her eyes for a moment and tried to access the electronic system of implants that she'd had installed in herself after that day. Damn. She seemed to be cut off from the computer network. Probably something in the prison walls. Some of the rats might have had powers similar to her implants. Choking down a spoonful of the food, she flexed her robotic left hand. That was working fine at least. 

As she ate, Jessica eavesdropped on the conversation in front of her. At first, she was merely doing so in order to gain information about the prison, but the more she heard, the more her disgust grew. These mutants wanted to escape? They wanted freedom? They didn't deserve _life,_ much less freedom! By the time one of them mentioned codenames, she lost all patience with the fools. Standing up, she made her way to the table, looking at the huddled group with an expression of contempt. 

"Escape? Become the X-Men? You're children, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be idiots. You're here because you're filth. You're a stain on society. Disgusting, murdering abominations. Be grateful you're still allowed to keep your miserable lives." Jessica's left hand rose up to her collar, grasping it angrily, but she continued talking almost as if she was unaware of the movement. "I am--I was an MRD agent. Trust me, there's no way out of here. No one ever escapes. No one leaves alive. Now try and settle down before I report your harebrained scheme to a guard."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2010)

*SRD Facility - Boys Wing*
As they filed out to their meal, the lone inhabitant of Cell 50 (the last in line) pulled the newcomers aside a moment.  The guards paid them little attention as they spoke briefly.

The man was still fairly young, barely 18, and somewhat on the short side.  He had black hair and vaguely Italian features marred only slightly by the oddity of violet eyes.  "You are new here, yes?  I make it a habit to get to know all the newcomers to our cozy home."  The man was obviously quite well adjusted compared to most of the prisoners and radiated an almost host-like aura.  "They call me 'Fetch' because I'm the guy that can get you things.  Go and eat for now, but pay me a visit later.  I'm a good person to be friends with here."

Anyone that spares a glance into his cell would easily notice that it differs quite a bit from the rest of the block.  His bed has a cozy mattress on it and various books and small decorations adorn the cell.  It isn't exactly luxurious but compared to the blandness of everywhere else it might seem that way.

*SRD Facility - Cafeteria*
The cafeteria is quite crowded, but is perhaps the most "normal" area of the prison as far as most would be concerned.  The chain fence completely divides the area with no gaps at the ceiling or floor, but some of the tables are set against it so that conversations can take place between the sides.  Most of those conversations are more explicit than I will write here, but it is an opportune place for any sort of private chat between the sexes.

At some point early in the meal a small fight does break out between two prisoners.  Most of the prisoners stop their eating to cheer them on, but there is no indication of any response from the guards.  Once the fight finishes the two go their separate ways, the loser limping somewhat heavily.

*Hope: SRD Facility - Cafeteria*
Once she navigates the crowds Hope takes a seat next to Serena, "this place is pretty crazy isn't it?  You holding up okay?"  It's fairly easy for her to tell that Serena's been crying and wondered just how bad things were.  For the first time she wondered if there wasn't an up side to her missing empathy.

"We'll pull through though, we've still got each other okay?"

*The Candy Bar*
The soldiers tumble to the floor as furniture starts teleporting around, "@#$@!  A mutant!"  None of them are terribly expecting this and they fumble for their weapons as they try to form a defense.

While this is going on a slender man bumps up against Kagami from behind and says "We need to get you out of here.  Come with me, quickly!"  She doesn't recognize the man as ever having been there before.  He tugs at her arm, "Hurry now, I'll explain later!"

((I haven't forgotten Victoria, just don't have anything ready quite yet))

*Atlanta, Georgia - Pet Store*
The police officer hears the crashes and reaches the door just as Nikki locks it.  He pounds on the door and shouts "Police!  Open up!"  He pauses a moment to radio for reinforcements then gives the door a violent kick.  It holds for now, but likely won't hold too much longer.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Juila could not stand this chick just walk out of the blue. Juila wanted to smack the demon at of her. But she had more experice in fighting than her kirate skills. Juila clench her fist feeling angry again and sick. You think that work, because you are one of us now and get of your high horse for a minute or two. You tell them the guards think you are part of our plan to escape" Juila say sharply to her. The collar did not bug Juila that much because the chocker she usually wears same thing around her neck but more comfortable to her liking. Juila starts glaring and stays put on this chick is going to do to Juila as she waits to punch or be curse out by words.


----------



## chulance (Mar 23, 2010)

*Niko: Cafeteria*

Niko heard Julia, he didn't argue with her. His father Harry had taught him to be a Gentlemen, and he knew women shouldn't stand up all the time. 

"I suppose...but you can sit down at a table near the fence. My friend's, are Chaz, and Jason. Julia's a pretty name. 

_Pryokinesis..that's a nice power. Ah Whatever, If I get big enough, I can beat up everyone here regardless of their powers._ Niko of course was being overconfident, no way he could defeat an entire army filled with mutants, not to mention MRD. 

"Now that you mention it, I became bigger when I was madder. No, of course we don't mind, were thinking of a plan as we speak. But, one thing's for sure we ARE going to get the hell out of here. I think X Men is catchy, again it inspires hope. We can form a team, we can save lives, we can stop this unjust prejudice  against mutants. My code name would be Size-Up, Big Boy, or the Mutant Giant. "

He clearly ripped the last name off from the classic movie the Iron Giant. Of course he hoped no one knew he ripped it off. However that's when another prison began speaking, one who claimed to be associated with MRD.

"SHUT THE **** up *****!! Here me *BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP* YOU HERE ME! YOU DUMB BEEEEP (EXcuse us...Niko's angry rage is being blocked out due to intense amount of vulgar language being used, and possibly offensive sexual terms, however..the poster of Jesse..can of course her Jesse hear said comments) Niko was angry, "SO SHUT UP! Were going to be the X Men, were gonna bust outta here, and tear MRD UP!


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Jessica de Luca: Cafeteria*
> 
> Jessica had lain in silence for sometime on the bunk. The girl above her moved about from time to time, pressing herself tighter against the wall, but Jessica ignored her. She wouldn't have been interested in befriending her roommate even if the other girl hadn't been a filthy mutant. She didn't need anybody. She hadn't needed anyone since she was sixteen, and she certainly wasn't going to start needing anyone now. Even in this place. Rolling on her side, she dozed lightly until the call for lunch came. Sitting up on the bed, Jessica watched as her roommate scurried across the cell and out the door. Idly wondering what the girl's mutation might be, she padded down the hallway after her and entered the cafeteria.
> 
> ...




Jason spun around and shot up "You know what you fucking bitch, fuck you and every fucking MRD cunt around here!" he look at he left arm "I could make you kill your self. I could killl every MRD bastard here with a wave of my hand." he grabed her by the hair and continued "so next time you feel like talking shit know who you talking about." he slamed her head into her plate "I have people who love me. I have hurt NO ONE. The actions of a few cause you people to arrest everyone who's like them. You are a bigot and according to bait breaths god, your going to hell for that." he said putting her into an arm bar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hope - Cafeteria *
Hope ignored the growing commotion at the fence line in preference to the quieter corner that she and Serena had found.  She enjoyed the relative silence and poked at her food.  It wasn't bad exactly, just bland and boring.  She sure didn't look forward to 40 years of this.

Having a quiet meal did give her some time to watch the other prisoners a little more carefully.  It seemed like there were three distinct groups on the girls side, not counting the commotion in the center, with random isolated people filling in the gaps.  It reminded her of the cliques in high school somewhat.

One of the groups was comprised of mostly the younger mutants, maybe up to about 17 years old.  The second was mostly the older mutants.  Most commonly late teens and 20's, with a few random even older mutants hanging around.  The last group was those with very obvious and major physical mutations.  Animal hybrids, a girl with two heads, green skinned mutants, the types that would stand out even here.

Oddly, she thought, even the "extreme" group still looked mostly humanoid.  They told horror stories in school about mutants that were huge or covered in razor sharp spikes or other extreme living weapons.  Maybe they were just too dangerous to be let in with everyone else?


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Juila: Cafteria

Juila sits down and calms down after Niko said she had a nice name as Niko and Jason starts cursing at this chick and looks at badlyher cuts are trying not to hear it but hears everything what they said. Is thinking being call the X-man would be cool. "My code name is Fire angel" Juila mutters guessing nobody hears because of all of the cursing as the sickness she is feeling fades away and feels normal again and sighs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2010)

Keith tried to resist, but the blow to his head and the fatigue was slowing him down. He had stopped running long enough for the adrenaline of the chase to wear off and now he felt like he was about to collapse, staggering this way and that in a desperate attempt to get to the door.

He barely heard Kiya claim she knew what he was, and even if he had heard he wouldn't have understood. He mumbled in a low voice, apparently trying to voice his disagreement with Kiya's retreat to the back room, but his words weren't understandable, and Kiya slowly guided him into a small bathroom.

"No..." Keith muttered, finally able to peace a few intelligible words together. "Th' cops are comin'...they wan' me....wan' me..." he collapsed to his knees, barely able to keep his eyes open. "Gon' take me 'way...somewhere...heard it on th' news..." He vainly tried to catch himself as he fell towards the floor but finally collapsed in a heap. "Help..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2010)

*Atlanta, Georgia: Pet Store*
The police officer kicks the door again, this time it gave way with a crash.  He rushes in just in time to get a glimpse of Kiya helping someone into the back.  The officer screams at her to stop then turns his gaze and gun at Nikki.  "Where is she going?  Is she helping that mutant?"  His eyes show a steely resolve and more than a touch of anger.

In the back, Kiya feels a faint presence in her mind, slightly stronger than before and a distinctly different "voice," _you have to keep him moving.  I can't help you here, and soon the police and MRD will be swarming the area._  The "voice" is female and has a touch of age to it.  _Keep moving, I'll send help as soon as I can._  With that the voice fades leaving her with the bleeding and rapidly fading Keith.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2010)

Kyler- Cafeteria

Three years in prison had quieted Kyler. He had never been much of a talker, and the past few years had taken even that out of him. He honestly couldn't remember the last time he spoke more than a handful of words.

However, three years in prison had also taught Kyler how to survive. In a giant building filled with armed human who wanted to kill you, and dangerous mutants who wouldn't mind killing you, life went to hell pretty fast, and only the fit survived. In these cases Kyler's natural tendency to stay quiet and keep his head down helped immensely, providing nobody enough reason to mess with him.

However, one thing Kyler couldn't stand to see is the new ones. The people fresh out of their everyday normal lives, the ones suddenly thrust into this new prison, this new world. It reminded him too much of himself, before the constant struggle for survival had hardened him.

So when he heard shouting in the cafeteria, his head jerked up. New kids, and a lot of them. Not only that, they were arguing, one claiming they would bust out and become the new x men.

Kyler stared. He got up out of his seat and walked quickly over to the lead boy (Niko) and grabbed him by the shoulder, leaning in close so he could speak without being overheard. 

"Are you insane!" He hissed into the boy's ear, shaking him once or twice. "Shut up! If any of the guards hear you plan to break out they'll break your knees! Don't go broadcasting your plans, idiot!" He sighed and shook his head, backing away. "And the girl's right. Nobody gets out. Ever."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Kyler- Cafeteria
> 
> Three years in prison had quieted Kyler. He had never been much of a talker, and the past few years had taken even that out of him. He honestly couldn't remember the last time he spoke more than a handful of words.
> 
> ...



"never say never dude" Jason whispered. Jason had been studying the guards rotations. He was starting to see a pattern. He knew every 20 minutes a guard passed his cell. "watch the guards they are like a cd loop. It'll keep playing tue same song unless you hit a button." he whispered to him.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 23, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Cafeteria*

Her words had obviously struck a nerve. One of the boys on the other side of the fence went feral, lunging against the chain-links and grabbing Jessica's hair with one hand. As he screamed obscenities and threats, she grasped his wrist with her robotic arm and slowly tightened his grip. "Please release me," she said. pulling out of his hands and away from the fence. "Regardless of what you've done or not done, you've proved yourself to me now as nothing more than an animal. If simple words like that will set you off, you don't deserve freedom in this world. If someone bumps into you on the street, will you unleash your powers on him? You would brag about your ability to kill people with a wave of your hand? It's disgusting animals like you who killed my family."

She turned and looked at the boy who had also yelled at her. "As for you, you're almost as bad--" But before she could continue her sentence, another mutant approached from the boy's side, grasping him by the shoulder and whispering in his ear. Jessica watched, horrified. He was _glass. _ A freak. At least the others...they looked human. This mutant. Her stomach turned and Jessica stepped backwards, picking up her tray and leaving to put it away. Lunch needed to be over. She couldn't be around these monsters. She needed to get out.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Jessica de Luca: Cafeteria*
> 
> Her words had obviously struck a nerve. One of the boys on the other side of the fence went feral, lunging against the chain-links and grabbing Jessica's hair with one hand. As he screamed obscenities and threats, she grasped his wrist with her robotic arm and slowly tightened his grip. "Please release me," she said. pulling out of his hands and away from the fence. "Regardless of what you've done or not done, you've proved yourself to me now as nothing more than an animal. If simple words like that will set you off, you don't deserve freedom in this world. If someone bumps into you on the street, will you unleash your powers on him? You would brag about your ability to kill people with a wave of your hand? It's disgusting animals like you who killed my family."
> 
> She turned and looked at the boy who had also yelled at her. "As for you, you're almost as bad--" But before she could continue her sentence, another mutant approached from the boy's side, grasping him by the shoulder and whispering in his ear. Jessica watched, horrified. He was _glass. _ A freak. At least the others...they looked human. This mutant. Her stomach turned and Jessica stepped backwards, picking up her tray and leaving to put it away. Lunch needed to be over. She couldn't be around these monsters. She needed to get out.




Jason spat at her. He hated people with supremacy complexes. They were assholes. He hated anti-mutants supporters like senetor Kelly even more. "I'll kill her with that arm" Jason said sittig back down. "anyone else got a plan. I'm going insane here. I usually wouldn't act like that. This place puts me on edge. I need to get out." he said inbetween spoonfulls of the slop.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2010)

*Serena?*

The relief at Hope?s presence was visible on Serena?s face when the girl sat down.  ?Yeah?okay??  Serena mumbled nodding her head at her friend.  She took a few more bites, her stomach not as upset as it had been just moments before.  Her dark reflective eyes scanned the room in a squinted fashion.  Taking in the many different people and she shivered.  Not at the fact of mutant but at how many people there were.

Then the commotion started making Serena visibly cringe.  She looked over the sea of faces to see what was going on.  Then she heard what the woman screamed and her heart raced in her chest.  ?Th-that?s m-my new roommate??  It came out in a faint forced whisper.  ?This c-couldn?t be any worse??  Serena pushed her plate away as the argument and fight continued.  Though things calmed down when the clear man walked over and said something.  She watched the group for a moment then sighed before staring at the table again.


*Nikki?*

When the slamming on the door happened Nikki just pointed at the closed sign and gestured that she couldn?t hear the man before putting her headphones on.  ?She better hurry??  Nikki thought as they kicked the door.  She began to walk toward Jason when the door shuddered and opened with a crash.  ?HURRY!? Nikki screamed in her head and whirled on the cops as she pulled her headphones off.

?Hey!?  Nikki stormed forward.  ?You can?t just come barging in here like that!  There are laws!?  She puts her hands on her hips and glares at them.  ?Oh.  You?re the law.?  she stomped her foot.  ?It?s about time you got here!  Did you see that guy?  He just busted up my fish tanks.  You can?t let him get away with that!?  Nikki made sure her voice was loud letting Kiya know the basic of the situation in the front.  ?But?where did who go?  What are you talking about?  A mutant?  Here in the store??  She looked worriedly at the cops while Jason continued to stumble after the fish that were flopping around the floor.  He now carried two, one for salt water and the other fresh.


*Kiya?*

?Damn it??  Kiya tried to help back to his feet.  ?The cops are after you?  Right now??  She then heard the thudding in the front.  ?Come on.  Falling to the floor right now is not a good idea!?  Kiya began to pull him up.  ?We have to do something??  She looked around the small bathroom then stuck her head out into the backroom.  ?Something??  

?Shit!?  Kiya said as she heard Nikki yelling.  ?We don?t?have?much?time??  the sentence trailed off when the voice, which Kiya had assumed was her own mind, spoke again.  ?Getting creepy but beggars can?t be choosers right now.?  She hefted him up a bit and tossed his arm over her shoulders and headed for the door in the back where they received deliveries.  ?Need that??  She said grabbing a couple of thick towels they used for drying the animals after baths and pressed one on his head to help stop the blood.

?Stay with me??  Kiya mumbled to the guy, flipping the key that they always leave in the lock during business hours.  ?We need to get you somewhere safe.?  She heard the last of Nikki?s words just as the door shut behind them.  'Why is Nikki helping...'  she thought then shook it off figuring it was just the way Nikki was.   ?Come on??  Kiya began to move as fast as she could through the alley behind the store.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 24, 2010)

*Jesse - Cafeteria*

((I'm assuming Kyler is sitting back down since you said he began to back away in your post))
As the guards came and escorted Jesse to the cafeteria, he dragged his feet along the way. He was still tired. He still didn't know what he was going to do about this prison...

When he arrived to the cafeteria, he quickly grabbed a mystery meal and sat down at a table that looked to be empty.

What he didn't know was that *Kyler* was sitting right on the other side of the table...but he just assumed the two orbs floating in the air were illusions from being locked in the facility, not eyes.


----------



## chulance (Mar 24, 2010)

*Niko: Cafeteria*

Niko's life was growing worse and worse. He'd gained powers, then he was captured, he made friends, now he was meeting there very own mutant Uncle Ruckus.  

 "Fire Angel?" He  then grinned "That's pretty?" 

_Come on Niko time to use your flirting ability. But first, I'd best deal with Ms. Ruckus here _ However, a boy made of GLASS approached him, and began to talk to him about his plan was insane. Niko was growing more and more upset, it seemed everyone here was trying to break down his super positive personality.

"No I'm very sane, I'm not gonna sit around here and rot till my sixties. Also shut up? There ARE NO Guards...here, there rarely are. Only to cuss at us, and move us around. No one's gotten out YET"  However one of the female prisoners walked over to Jessica, "So you were part of MRD?" SHe cracked her knuckle's "Come on girls...let's give this bitch..the introduction ceremony" Some of the other girls approached, within minutes..they unleashed a flurry of physical attacks.

...............
Shaun Horo Kilkoster...had been at the prison for several months, things had gone bad. MRD had come after him, captured him, and locked him up. After that he was afraid he's loose his humanity, but he still had one person to depend on. _Jesus....please help me, help my mother..my brother_. 

He'd prayed like this for the past six months, and today...an uproar was starting in the cafeteria. This was typical, the subject was not. One boy wanted to escape, and start a team..to not only escape, but FIGHT MRD. _Such foolishness_ He wished Bait Breath was here. At least my reptilian ally could calm this situation down.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 24, 2010)

Juila: Cafteria

Juila is thinking that chick ignored me. As usually I will end up alone. But I have my friends,if I have any. Back to my usually ways to being a goth. Juila gets up and returns her tray as her room looks at Juila as Juila returns back to the table. Legs is thinking bright move my new cell mate. Juila did not care what Legs thought about her. Juila sits back down near the fence. "Everyone is going to go insane if we don't stay tough, we just fall a part." Juila smiles and cracks her knuckles wondering is a good time to get into a fight and stares at the women who wants to fight the MRD agent.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 24, 2010)

Alisdragon said:


> Juila: Cafteria
> 
> Juila is thinking that chick ignored me. As usually I will end up alone. But I have my friends,if I have any. Back to my usually ways to being a goth. Juila gets up and returns her tray as her room looks at Juila as Juila returns back to the table. Legs is thinking bright move my new cell mate. Juila did not care what Legs thought about her. Juila sits back down near the fence. "Everyone is going to go insane if we don't stay tough, we just fall a part." Juila smiles and cracks her knuckles wondering is a good time to get into a fight and stares at the women who wants to fight the MRD agent.



"They think I'm a killer, I'll show them how many people I can kill." Jason looked up at the others "you know what, these gurads have too much iron in their dites. that can be bad for your health, esp. around me."  jason tried to over power the collar but got a shock "fuck that hurts"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2010)

((I'm apparently amongst the "NF is running funky" population, so sorry about delays in posting))

*Hope: MRD Facility, Cafeteria*
"That's your roommate?  In the middle of all that?  Shouldn't we help her?"  Hope hesitated somewhat, her instincts screamed at her to stay out of it pretty loudly.  She forced them down and swallowed hard.

She stood up, "come on, lets stop this."  She walked towards the commotion and fighting and yelled to be heard, "enough!"  She was somewhat surprised at the heat in her voice, dealing with her own emotions still seemed somewhat foreign to her.  She didn't have time to wonder now and just rode it out, "since we've come here, there's been abuse, from the MRD, from the guards, even the food and the cells seem to be as uncomfortable as possible.  And now we're fighting each other?  It's obvious they want to make us as miserable as possible, do we have to do their job for them?"

Her small form shook with anger as she spoke, what is it about this place that could blind people so much?

*Pet Store, Atlanta, Georgia*
The police officer glared at Nikki and pulled out a picture of Keith, "the mutant.  Which way did he go?  I know he was in here!"  He looks at her a moment and mutters "mutant sympathizers, the whole lot of you.  Should lock you all up."  Without really waiting for a response he headed toward the back of the store.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> *The Candy Bar*
> The soldiers tumble to the floor as furniture starts teleporting around, "@#$@!  A mutant!"  None of them are terribly expecting this and they fumble for their weapons as they try to form a defense.
> 
> While this is going on a slender man bumps up against Kagami from behind and says "We need to get you out of here.  Come with me, quickly!"  She doesn't recognize the man as ever having been there before.  He tugs at her arm, "Hurry now, I'll explain later!"
> ...



Kagami keeps teleporting objects at the officers, now more out of neccissity than rage. She knows if they pull out their weapons, it would make like a lot harder for her. 

She looks at the man offering some sort of help. 

"Well it's either follow one stranger or get killed by several. I know which option I'm taking. Lead on brave knight!" Kagami says as the pair make a dash. As they enter the narrow corridor of the exit she teleports several tables on op of each other forming a makeshift wall. It would hold for a minute or two max but it should buy them enough time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2010)

*Outside the Candy Bar*
The mysterious "knight" moves quickly with Kagami, pausing briefly as she makes her barricade to offer his assistance.  He holds forward his hand and the flesh turns clear crystaline for a moment.  Strands of the crystal cross back and forth across the tables binding them together.  "I doubt they will follow this way, but we should make haste to be sure."

He leads her outside on foot and quickly heads down the alley away from the bar.  "Pretty quickly they will remember they have radios, and the search for us will be on in full.  Do you need to stop by your home for anything?  Any friends or loved ones to alert or pick up?  If so we had best call them now," he spoke quickly but with a sense of formality.  His gaze focused politely on her even while they hurried down the street, seemingly unworried that they may soon be hunted criminals.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 24, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Cafeteria*

They wouldn't leave her alone. Even as Jessica withdrew from the table where the idiots were plotting their rebellion, a group of female prisoners had heard her admit to being an MRD agent and decided to move in.  Two of her aggressors appeared physically human, their outward looks belying the twisted genetics that made them mutants. But the other three were obviously different. One had a pair of jagged horns that rose from the top of her head, one had a sheen of brown fur that covered all of her visible skin, and the third was a hulking woman of what appeared to be...cords? Jessica shuddered and stepped away from them, making no secret of her disgust as the leader announced that Jessica would be getting her introduction to the prison for being a former MRD agent. Sighing and rocking back on her heels, settling into a crouch, Jessica waited for the first attack.

She didn't wait very long, to her excitement. She needed someone to take out all this bottled anger on. As the brown-furred mutant dashed at her, Jessica pivoted smoothly to the side and swept out a foot, sending the other mutant sprawling across the floor. Completing her turn, Jessica came head to head with the woman who had spoken and locked hands with her. The woman spat in her face. Jessica smirked and snapped forward, her teeth closing around the sensitive skin of her opponent's neck. The other woman cursed and pulled back, a thin trickle of blood bright against her pale skin. Jessica licked her teeth and was sent flying forward by an incredibly painful stab from behind. Biting her lip as she collided heavily with the ground, Jessica rolled to the side just in time. The horned woman was beside her in an instant, an insane light shining in her eyes. Without giving Jessica time for a breath, the woman threw herself at her. Jessica barely had time to get a foot up, catching the mutant in the chest and holding her away for a few precious moments as Jessica grabbed the woman's extended arm and _twisted_. The limb gave a satisfying crack and Jessica kicked the woman back.

Only to be greeted with a blow to the back of her head. The woman whom Jessica had bit had gotten her hands on a metal tray and proceeded to unleash a rain of blows on Jessica's head. Stumbling to her feet, Jessica covered her head with her arms, only for the brown-furred girl who had been tripped to punch her in the ribs. Stepping backwards, Jessica felt her back hit the wall. The group of women now surrounded her, rather gruesome smiles on their face. But abruptly, they broke off their attack. Looking up, Jessica saw a teenage girl berating all of them, her small form shaking with anger. As the gang melded back into the crowd, Jessica coughed and took a step forward. Even if the girl was a mutant, she had saved her...Jessica owed her something. And apparently, it would be better to get some friends in this place, no matter how temporary. She didn't relish a fight like that every day.

"Hello...?" Jessica asked, addressing the girl who had interrupted the fight. "I'm Jessica. Thank you for helping me out." Extending her hand, Jessica didn't flinch, looking right into the girl's eyes. "I owe you one."


----------



## chulance (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hope: MRD Facility, Cafeteria*

"Well Julia..everyone here is insane, the older prisoners, they all believe there never getting out..."

Niko watched as it seemed the comments from him, and Chaz had caused the female prisoners to take action against the former MRD agent. PHYSICAL Action...however, she proved that she was a former agent of the mutant capturing force. _She was demonstrating intense martial arts..skills. Wow..she's INCREDIBLE! Too bad she's on the wrong side.._

However she was a normal human, overpowered, and beaten up. Until the girl he had spoken to yesterday, Hope came to the scene with the intention of stopping the ruckus. _Great...a softy, well whatever..we shouldn't beat each other up..._

"YEAH She's right. This girl may have helped MRD, but look at her she's a kick ass fighter. I mean..plus...she's got a nice rack." 

He smiled, once again cracking perverted jokes._ God..at this rate, I'm gonna be the local Pervert..well at least this prison is partially co-ed, smaller chance of getting rapped..._

At this point the voice on the intercome's could be heard. "HEY! GET BACK TO THE CELLS NOW! At this point some armed guards, were coming beginning to escort prisoners to their cell's. Niko didn't resist, as he was taken back to his cell, were he spotted his new malnourished cell mate. _Poor guy..I should try to sneak him some food tomorrow. _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hope: MRD Facility, Cafeteria*
Hope took the offered hand with a smile, "I'm Hope, nice to meet you.  You're apparently my best friend's new roommate," she paused to indicate Serena (who may or may not have followed her) then continued, "this place is bad enough without fighting going on."

"You must be pretty tough against those odds though, I'd be in the hospital for sure if I got jumped like that."  Her face darkened slightly as she considered the ramifications of that, "at least, I hope I'd be in the hospital, I'm not sure what happens here if you get hurt."

"Why don't you join us for lunch?  It's a bit quieter over in the corner there, hopefully more peaceful for you."

*After lunch - An overview*
Feel free to continue talking at lunch if you want, as I mentioned in the OOC thread I'll be unavailable Friday-Sunday so I want to make sure the major areas are introduced.  I honestly don't see a need to maintain a major timeline in the prison, likely the gathering information and planning will take days at least, if not longer, so feel free to skip around.  Just identify what is happening when (and where) and we'll piece it together whenever we have the escape.

As I mentioned before, the "open" times are in the morning and afternoon, the cells are open and the cell blocks are generally available for people to socialize (men and women are segregated during this time).  There's an open area in the cell block for people who don't want to go outside but still want to socialize (or if the weather doesn't permit going outside which I think would be rare in the desert).

The yard is a fairly large walled area open to the sky.  There are guards on towers watching things, but they're fairly (over)confident and uncaring so it's unlikely they'll get involved in things unless they get very out of hand.

The yard has typical prison furnishings, weights, some minor sports equipment (basketball hoops/balls/etc).  Various groups tend to claim various areas and "turf wars" are common, but they don't typically get too out of hand.

The library is available during this time as well, restricted to men in the morning, women in the afternoon.  Guards are almost never seen there so it's a nice quiet place to plan, or to leave something for others to pick up later.

There are medical facilities as well, however generally the guards won't bring someone there unless they're pretty sure they're dieing.  In fact, asking around would probably tell you that people have died in their cells from fight wounds because guards didn't think it was real or serious enough.

The doctor on staff is actually a fairly nice and sympathetic woman, however she has been drilled about the dangers of working with mutants and the guards never leave her alone with a prisoner.  Facility wise it's actually a quite sophisticated setup, with pretty much full access to medical equipment as needed.

The "unknown cells" are a subject of rumor, and in this case the rumor actually fits pretty near the truth.  This is where the "inhuman" prisoners are stored (those that wouldn't fit in normal cells, or are considered too innately dangerous to keep in contact with the general prison population for whatever reason).  Popular rumor also says that the government is experimenting on mutants there, whether that is true or not is a much shadier question.

I'm off for the night but I should be around tomorrow.  If you have questions let me know.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kagami*

"Uh...sure..." Kagami fiddled around in her purse and took out her cell phone. It was filled to the brim with contacts but really there was only one person she needed to let know what waas happening, ironically it was the person she least wanted to talk to.

"Please excuse the language." she held the phone to her ear.

*Victoria* 

She was flying back to Gold's crew when her phone rang. She frowned as she saw who it was.

"What do you want? I told you not to call me unless it was fucking important." she said 
answering and landing on a nearby building.

"It kinda is. I pissed off a bunch of MRD dudes and..."

"YOU DUMB FUCK! What the shit are you playing at?! I fucking told you not to fucking go near the bastards or use your powers!"

"I didn't have a fucking choice you asshole! It's not like I went up to one of them and said' oh guess what I'm a mutant here let me teleport you a beer!'"

"Arrgh! I swear to fuck you are retarded!" Victoria sighed. "I ain't got shit in that flat of ours anyway, so just leave everything. Don't use your credit cards and this is the last call you make with that phone. Stay off the grid completely. I'll see if they got room for you in the Westside Crew. I know they got some of us in there and..."

"I'm not joining a bunch of fucking killers, you psycho." Kagami said starting the age old agument again

"Screw you bitch, you don't have to kill maybe you can just whore yourself out, you fucking slut!"

"Better that than to straight up murder...ok...look...I'm with some guy. He seems to have some powers too. I think I can trust him."

"Don't trust anyone. I thought I hammered at least that into you."

"Don't have a choice Vic. I'm not joining up with you to live a life of gangbangs and drive bys. I'll let you know, how things turn out. If this guy turns out to be some sort of....I dunno...guy with a mutant fetish then it was sort of nice knowing you."

"You'll be fine you shithead. You have no idea what that power of yours can do. You never were very imaginative. Anyways I'm out. Take care Kagami, I'm sure I'll see you sometime."

"...*sniff*...o..ok.." Tears started to roll down Kagami's eyes

"Don't fucking cry you baby!" Victoria yelled

"I can't help it!" Kagami sobbed back

"I ain't got time for this, grow some fucking balls!" she said and hung up the phone

Kagami wiped her tears as the phone went dead. "That bitch...I can't grow ballls..." She looked at her phone and sighed. She took the sim card out, snapped it in two and stuck the phone in the bin. She did the same with her credit and debit card. 

"OK well. I'm good. I'm not going back and I'm now totally broke, bar the cash I got on me. I think that's about $600, today was payday plus I got the tips. At least those MRD idiots were good for something. So what now? You gonna take me to some back alley and shoot me in a strange twist in this tale?" Kagami said looking on slightly cynically.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 25, 2010)

Chaz - The yard, that afternoon

Chaz had a lot on his mind after the events of lunch.  Being arrested, for the crime of being born no less, locked up in this place, Niko's crazy plans, the fight, some girl screaming at them all.  In some ways he thought it should overload him but somehow it just kind of washed over him.

Once the cells opened for afternoon exercise he wandered aimlessly out to the yard.  He needed time to think and sort things out and the open area seemed the best place to find whatever passes for privacy.  Looking around something clicked in his mind.  This place had no art, no beauty, nothing to enlighten or to expand the mind.  It was just a crushing weight that would bare down on everyone until they too were smooth, bland, and formless.

He absently picked up a small rough rock and started scratching at one of the walls, his mind open and free just letting his subconscious work.  For a few minutes nothing else mattered.  He was free here no prison, no rules, no jail, just him and his art.

Whatever freedom he had found was violently interrupted as he was roughly slammed into the wall.  He crashed painfully back into reality as he struggled to spin around.  "Hey, yo, this is our wall.  What do you think you're marking it up with?"  A handful of the other prisoners surrounded him.

A second spoke up, "he asked you a question."  Chaz didn't even see the punch as his vision exploded with fireworks.  When it cleared he looked up at them from his knees against the wall.

Chaz wasn't sure he could speak, and surely didn't know what to say to them.  He tensed and braced himself as best he could.  He wasn't much of a fighter but he had his share of school yard scuffles.  At least he'd make his best showing out of it.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 25, 2010)

Jason- MRD Yard

Jason walks up behind the gang and shouted "OI BACK OFF MY BITCH!!" the gang turned around and faced him "he's your bitch?" the leader asked. "yeah MY bitch, show some fucking respect." Jason said to them locking eyes, a look of rage in them. the leader threw a punch at him but Jason ducked and shouted "Hanuman" and sprung up both fist side by side infront of him and planted both of them into the soft part of the under jaw. This made the leader fly back and slam hart against the wall, hard. "Like I said, MY BITCH."

occ this is how the Hanuman looks


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 25, 2010)

Chaz - MRD Yard

Chaz was grateful for the brief respite as the gang turned towards Jason.  He sprung quickly digging a fierce blow to the kidneys of one of the other gang members.  The man toppled and Chaz spun to get free before the others could react.

Chaz fought like a scrapper, it wasn't fair by any rules one might define.  But then six-on-one wasn't exactly fair odds presented to him either.  He used his thin frame to avoid the worst of the attacks, trying to keep out of reach of them.  If they grabbed him and took him to the ground it was over.

Still, six-on-two was better than six-on-one.  Spending the next few days in the medical ward didn't sound like his idea of fun.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 25, 2010)

Jason MRD Yard

Jason jumped up in the air and landed a flying knee strike on one of the gang members, breaking his nose. He then preseded to pumle him with elbow strikes. Jason didn't know any formal Martal Art's but he did watch alot of MMA. He precticed the movees he saw with punching bags. Dispite his small statue Jason was quite the power house, he had the school bully to thank for that. Jason then focused one another member. He then put the gamg member in a Flying armbar. "Tap out or your arm's gonna break bitch" Jason said mocking the attacker.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2010)

Juila: MRD Infirmary

In the infirmary Juila thinks of what Niko had said about everone is insane and never getting out. The nurse came over and examines Juila's bruises and and cuts. "You look fine to me" the nurse says to Juila as she unbandage her hands and puts some dressing on Juila's cuts and bruises. "Call me a demon" Juila says as she did not wince from pain. "Escuse me, you want to talk about some, I swear i will not tell anyone" Nurse says to Juila. The nurse rewraps Juila's hands up to her upper arms. Juila did not say thankyou just ran out the door slamming the door in her face.

Juila did not want to talk to her even when the nurse try to be nice. "I just shove her away, I need some where to thnk a place where there is no guards. Juila walks around intill she comes to an opening where other mutants are their to socialize and Juila did not a part of it right now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 25, 2010)

With Alva

He'd been improving, slowly though, the rest had did him well. Enough that he had even managed to drag his ass to the cafeteria, where he damn near enhaled the prison grub that was offered to him. 

Now up and about, Alva had even managed to reach the court yard for the first time. He figured the walk might do him some good, though he had to admit he was a bit nervous. He had seen American prison drama shows, bad things happened in court yards....Well and showers but those bad things were of a different nature. 

His problem was, if he did get into a fight, right now he wasn't in any shape to do any real fighting. He'd probably need to get his hands on a......What did you call those things.....A Shtick? Snikt? 

though were to find one of those whatchamacallits? Alva's eyes scanned around and eventually settled on his "roomie" He should probably try there first, he didn't know anyone here yet and it wasn't like it would be recommendable to just walk up to a random unknown prisoner strike up a conversation.

"what's up?"He decided upon, he was unsure how to open. A good day would've been out of place here.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Atlanta, Georgia, with Kagami*
The mysterious stranger waited patiently as she had her call not reacting to the obviously less-than-friendly conversation.  At the end of the call the sound of sirens could be heard faintly in the distance, though steadily getting louder.  "I that to rush things, but we'd best be moving.  Get clear of this area before we're trapped in their net.  Then perhaps some less conspicuous clothes for you?"

He took her hand gently and headed off away from the bar.  He set a fast pace but was attentive in making sure Kagami was able to keep up.  He made seemingly random turns picking streets, often making the decision at the last second, like he was following directions of someone unfamiliar with the area.  Soon the sound of the sirens were joined by that of helicopter blades.

Finally though he slowed.  "I'm sorry, but they'll be on us soon.  If we keep running we'll just be more tired when they find us.  Do you want to fight?  Or hide?  Either way I might suggest that as a place."  He gestured to a nearby Wal Mart that promised some degree of crowds and many potential hiding spots or objects to improvise as weapons.

*MRD Facility, Yard, Male side*
Fights were certainly nothing unusual in the yard, though they did attract attention as entertainment.  It did attract attention to see newcomers that give as good as they get.  After the fight winds down the gang backs off slinking away to lick their wounds.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2010)

*Serena?*

When Hope walked away, Serena gathered a small bit of her lunch in the palm of her hand and went with her though she tried more to hide behind her.  ?Sh..She?s friendly??  mumbled quietly to herself in disbelief as they introduced themselves to each other.  She only nodded when her name was mentioned.  Keeping her eyes toward the ground she waited until the guards said lunch was over and moved them to their next thing.  At that Serena whispered to Hope.  ?I will catch you later??  She skittered off like a terrified rat.

When they were given the option to go outside or back to the common room, Serena didn?t have to think twice.  ?Going out will land me in the hospital??  The thought made Serena feel like she was going to lose what little food she had eaten.  Quickly she rushed for her cell and up onto her bunk.  ?Here Jack.  I brought you a treat??  She said quietly setting a bit down on the bed.  Jack skittered out and began to munch on the food.  ?Hope is here.  At least we have that right?  Things should be decently okay??  She stretched out and didn?t even flinch when Jane the black widow crawled over her face and took a spot near Jack.  Serena began to tell them everything that had happened at lunch.


*Nikki?*

?Hey!  Yo!  Aren?t you going to take my complaint??  Nikki yelled running after the cop and stepping in front of him.  She pointed toward the broken up fish tanks.  ?Look at what he did to my fish!  That is at least a couple thousand dollars in damage!  I want a formal complaint taken.?  She put her hands on her hips and looked at the man.  ?How would you know who was here anyway?  You were out showing people that stupid paper when some guy was trashing my store!  And, it?s not like you could really see that guys face!  It was covered with a hood!  But, if you know who he is I want to file a complaint!?  Nikki started running at the mouth standing in front of him quickly running out of breath while Jason stood watching dumbfounded, a bucket of fish in each hand.  


*Kiya?*

?Okay?I see we are going to have to do this a different way??  Kiya looked around making sure the alley was empty for the moment.  ?Damn I hate to do this right now but I don't think I have a choice??  She sighed and moved him so he was behind her with his arms over her shoulders.  ?Hope you don?t scare easily.  And hold on to my hair.?  Kiya said before her body began to shift.  

In her place stood a palomino horse.  The horse was a bit odd looking as it wasn?t the normal size of one.  But, it was plenty big enough to haul around the guy.  She looked back over her shoulder sure that he was on her back and began to gallop down the alley.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 26, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: MRD Facility*

The girl who called herself Hope seemed to be friendly enough. She took Jessica's hand and explained that she had been Serena—so that was her roommate's name—best friend before they had been captured by MRD. After she invited Jessica back to their table for the rest of lunch, Jessica assented with a silent nod and sat with them. Hope did most of the talking. Serena kept her eyes glued to the table and Jessica merely agreed with Hope on whatever she said, waiting for lunch to be over so that she could return to her room and patch herself up. When the announcement was made that lunch was over, Jessica said goodbye to Hope, thanking her once again, and turned down the hallway just in time to see her roommate skitter into their shared cell. 

Following behind her, Jessica sat down on her bunk, examining her wounds. There were a few cuts and bruises, but nothing life threatening, she decided. As she went to lay down on the bed, she heard Serena mutter above her. Talking to herself? Perhaps it was part of her ability. Mutants were so...disconcerting. Ignoring the girl for now, Jessica curled up on her side and began plotting how she would convince the guard that she wasn't really a mutant, and needed a meeting with a higher authority.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Juila: MRD open block

Juila walks in anyway looking around at other mutants, "it is best just go back to my cell. A mutant grabs her, "How about some fun" amutun says. "okay I am in, but give me some info about this place in return" Juila replies. about playing some poker with us or you are afraid" another female mutant says to Juila. "You have a deck off cards, I thought nobody have nothing on them" Juila says to the mutant. Juila has a sicken thought about when she was knockout and starts twitches. The first mutant smirks thinking dhe scare Juila. Juila knows it is a bluff, Juila picks up the mutant by it's shirt "it is best you start talking." Juila lowers the female mutant down Juila knows starting another fight would be bad, even in the cafteria was bad enough and Juila takes a fightining stance to dodge and block what is coming towards her. "I am sorry for doing that, I just want to know about the place we are capture at" Juila says to the mutant.


----------



## chulance (Mar 27, 2010)

*Niko: MRD, Yard*

Lunch hadn't exactly ended on a high note what with  learning of the MRD agent, he didn't want her to get beat up. _Although she shouldn't have acted the way she did, _ After the Guards lead him to his cell, and he got over the guilt of not sneaking his malnourished roomie some food he began to think of his own plan. _Restarting the X Men, fighting MRD..it's crazy, but starting to think about it it might be the ONLY way..we can stay free..._

He got onto his bed, and continued to think, about his parents. _Would they approve of that? _ He Paused _Ah whatever, I wonder if either of my parents were mutants.._

Later that afternoon, he headed into the yard/court room area, were his cell mate Alva..seemed to be alive and well. _Guess he just needed rest.._ He shrugged his shoulders.

"Up...these Prison Walls, but sooner or later..I want to bring them down...so we can all get the hell out of here"

.................
Agent Hammons had arrived outside the facility, his best friend, and frequent partner Jessica De Luca had been captured. He'd raged on and on about how she wasn't a mutant. But in the back of his mind, he remembered..the truth.  As she was knocked unconscious, a mutant with self detonation attacked.. Jessica threw  up a force field saving herself, and Hammons.

After this..the mutant known as Nitro(Or if he's dead, some other mutant), was killed. Now after pushing some buttons, and pulling some strings, he'd come down to visit said partner. After arriving at the lobby area he met up with a man.  at a front desk.

"Excuse me I'm Agent Hammons, here to visit De Luca"

"No Visits at this time, sir heck there are NO Visits."

"Yes..but you see Luca ISN'T a mutant...we spoke on the phone remember, if you DO NOT let me see Luca...you will face consequences..I can have you fired, I can say your a mutant, I can have MRD hunt down your family, torture them, and make you watch..all because you pissed..me off"

Ten minutes later Hammons was walking around, heading down to Luca's cell, spotting Serena as well. He quickly noticed some scars, and bruises she received from her recent fight.

 "JESSICA!..oh my god..who did this to you? "He shook his head "It dosen't matter..look I know your not a mutant, and I'm sorry about all the confusion..going on"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2010)

Kagami

"Walmart huh? I hate that place bunch of asswipes, so yeah if we blow shit up there I don't mind." Kagami said heading in the direction. 

As she walked there she was getting a bunch of funny looks, as she was still in her bikini having not had the chance to change. "Guh, I hate that they can look without paying..." she said more irritated than embarrassed. She stepped on a blue carrier bag that was floating across the strreet, pushed by the wind and picked it up, check to make sure it was empty. She carried it and as they ran past various shops her eyes looked at some clothes stores with large window displays. She saw a leather shop, proudly heralding its new long leather coat. If anyone was looking at it, they would see it suddenly disappeared, leaving only the security tag on the ground.

Kagami's blue bag was now full, bursting at the handles as they continued to run.

"Hope you don't have a strict moral code sweetheart." she said, taking the coat out of the bag and putting it on "otherwise you and I are definitely not getting along." she smiled.

*Victoria*

The conversation with her sister had left her irritated. She flew back to Gold who was grinning.

"You should definitely feel honoured. The Boss is comin to meet you personally." 

Victoria landed and as she did so a black limo came from around the corner and stopped right beside Victoria. The door opened.

"Get in. We have a lot to discuss."

"You're the boss huh, actin all cool and..." Victoria looked inside the limo and the words stopped coming out of her mouth.

"...shit, I knew this gang was big but....you?" Victoria was dumbfounded but didn't need a second invitation to get in the car. She hopped in and sat opposite then man. He was huge, both in height and in width. No fat though, he was built like a tank. He had on dark glasses, accentuating his dark features. The cigar he was smoking smelt sweet.

"You're the new recruit hm? A mutant."

"You gotta prob..." Victoria started but once again stopped, he took off his sunglasses to reveal eyes that were like a rainbow, only constantly shifting.

"No. No problem. In fact you're welcome here." his voice was deep and soothing but one that was powerful. "Only if you're loyal to the crew. You killed a traitor but I need you to really prove your loyalty. I get a lot of spies here, I'm sure you understand."

"Yeah.." She was usually mouthy but se just couldn't bring herself to say anything

"Good. You have family?" he asked

Victoria was hesitant. Kagami, though an annoying bitch, was family. 

"No." she said

Janus took a deep breath into his cigar and then exhaled. "Liar. You do have family. I know."

"Look don't bring her into this, I'm totaly loyal to you. I swear it." Victoria said, putting a hand on her sidearm.

"I'm not going to harm your sister." Janus said, "I just needed to hear you say you were loyal to me." he put his sunglasses back on. "And a word of advice, don't lie to me again, that shit don't go down too well with me. Still, I understand why you did. Cool?"

"Yeah, yeah we're cool." Victoria said. She didn't understand what had just happened. All Janus needed was two things, the capability to remain loyal to someone like a family member and for her to say that she was going to be loyal to him. His eyes worked out if she was lying or not. He didn't know if she had family or not but played the odds and let his eyes do the rest.

The car stopped.

"You're in charge of the narcotics section in east street. Some punks think they can take my goods and get high for free. Been giving freebies out. Talk to Matches, he'll hook you up with the intel. Once you clean up the trash, you're in charge of distribution. You get the last guys apartment and $2000 to get you started. Don't fuck up or I'll send someone to get you. Just remember, there's always someone above you. Now if you don't mind, I got some kids to look after." Victoria stepped out of the car, the door shut and the black limo rolled off.

Victoria looked around the area. It was run down, a proper ghetto. She took her bag and went to the nearest bar for information.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 27, 2010)

chulance said:


> *Niko: MRD, Yard*
> 
> Lunch hadn't exactly ended on a high note what with  learning of the MRD agent, he didn't want her to get beat up. _Although she shouldn't have acted the way she did, _ After the Guards lead him to his cell, and he got over the guilt of not sneaking his malnourished roomie some food he began to think of his own plan. _Restarting the X Men, fighting MRD..it's crazy, but starting to think about it it might be the ONLY way..we can stay free..._
> 
> ...



"Yeah....Good luck with that."Alva replied dryly."I'm not that sure if I'm a mutant, if I am I certainly haven't displayed anything spectacular but I'm fairly confident these stylish accessories we're wearing around our necks make sure the mutants here can't use their powers so I don't see us bringing down those walls anytime soon."

Alva started poking at his collar."I assume there's something inside this thing to discourage taking them off?"He asked."Maybe one of those fast healing types could survive taking the collar of, that doesn't give us a lot of firepower but at least it'll give us something."


----------



## chulance (Mar 27, 2010)

*Niko: MRD Facility*

Niko shrugged, the good luck comment made Niko start to suspect Alva was going to turn out to be another Jessica. _What's with everyone here being such a pessimistic! No wonder..no one escapes..from here._ He backed up "So MRD..just captures people? Your the second person I've met, who's not even sure they have a power. You know if the public found out, MRD captured people based on hunches"

_Then we might be able to get a lot of people outta here. Of Course President..Osborn will just come up with some BS to keep this place running._ He nodded. "Well..actually there's this one dude here named Jason, he has Technopathy. He can control technology, and he can control magnetic energy..at least he claims he can. If he's telling the truth, and we get HIS collar off..well.maybe we can get out of here. But aside from the facts that none of us can GET the collars off..and they shock you if try..no nothing else persuades you not to take them off."

It was then that a shady dressed character approached Alva, and Niko. 

"You noobs are so hopeless..all you talk about is how your going to get out, maybe a year from now..you'll calm down. Of course..if your friend IS a carbon copy of Magneto..."

"Look..dude.. what do you want"

The man reached into his pocket, and pulled out..a silver chip like device. He  then smirked.

" First of my name's Fetch, not "dude". Second I want to get out of here..and unlike you two..I KNOW how."


----------



## Damaris (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





chulance said:


> [
> Agent Hammons had arrived outside the facility, his best friend, and frequent partner Jessica De Luca had been captured. He'd raged on and on about how she wasn't a mutant. But in the back of his mind, he remembered..the truth.  As she was knocked unconscious, a mutant with self detonation attacked.. Jessica threw  up a force field saving herself, and Hammons.
> 
> After this..the mutant known as Nitro(Or if he's dead, some other mutant), was killed. Now after pushing some buttons, and pulling some strings, he'd come down to visit said partner. After arriving at the lobby area he met up with a man.  at a front desk.
> ...






Jessica had been in her cell for almost three hours when she heard footsteps. Instead of the guard's heavy clunking boots, these were lighter. Sitting up, she watched with surprise as a familiar face came into view. As Hammons called out her name, the former MRD agent's entire demeanor changed. Literally bounding over to the bars, she smiled at him.

"Hammons! God, I'm glad to see you. And don't worry about it," she said, dismissing her wounds. "Prisons have fights, but I don't think they'll be coming back again. But you know? You know I'm not a mutant...I'm not! I was on a mission to bring in an unknown quantity before I was put in here--he must have done something to me, something that would make it seem like I'm a mutant. Are you...are you going to get me out...?" Jessica trailed off, biting her lip, afraid to let herself hope.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Juila: Open block

Juila could not belevie that the female mutant have a deck of cards anyway and what the hell I got myself into Juila thought has she puts on a straight face. Juila keeps thinking I only play one game of poker in a club before being busted. "Is stis poker is just straight or has a twist to it" Juila ask the mutant? "There could be" the first female mutant said. "Can I deal the cards" Juila ask? "No, you will draw from the bottom of the deck and we come after you" the second mutant says.

After a few hours of talking and playing cards Juila is getting a headache from making smart moves and some information that Juila got from these two mutants. Juila slips out of the cell with two mutants noticing. They did not care if she bail and left. Juila sighs and starts wondering about the place is wondering if she could go outside or a guard will force me back into my cell Juila thought.


----------



## chulance (Mar 27, 2010)

*Hammons: MRD Facility*

Hammons was glad, Jessica was alive. Placing a former MRD agent in a facility filled with people she captured over the years, didn't seem like the safest place. _It must be hell in here..I mean..a whole prison filled with muties.._

"I'm glad to see you too" 

He paused, as she mentioned the fights. He KNEW about Jessica's ability of course, but the mutant who was she was sent to capture..Alva was simply stated to have psionic abilities. The extent, or full capabilities were not..noted. 

"Of course..I know! I knew it was a bad idea, to send you out alone to deal with a potential omega level. Well..I spoke to the guys upstairs, I can't..get you out..at least..not legally"

Hammons then grinned, and paused. _Best she knows the plan._

"Look..remember that guy we captured with the magnetic power? Jason er something..well if he's free..then EVERYONE can get free. He can produce EMP's, "He quieted down" Point is even with powers, these guards are armed. I can get you out..Luca..I'll do anything for my friends. I'm just warning you in advance..some of these guys want to hurt your or worse. I'm going to get you a ride out of here, after that..I think I've found a place were you can hide..until I can figure out why the hell MRD thinks your a mutant."


----------



## Damaris (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





chulance said:


> *Hammons: MRD Facility*
> 
> Hammons was glad, Jessica was alive. Placing a former MRD agent in a facility filled with people she captured over the years, didn't seem like the safest place. _It must be hell in here..I mean..a whole prison filled with muties.._
> 
> ...






*Jessica de Luca: MRD Facility*

Jessica listened to Hammons' plan, trying to hide her rising anxiety. Letting all the mutants out, just so that she could be free. Was it really worth it? Letting those abominations back out in the world? Especially that "Jason" mutant, the one Hammons was talking about. If he was the one who had assaulted her at lunch, grabbing her hair and threatening to kill people, to kill everyone...could she really be responsible for letting a monster like that back into the world? He could tear apart families, just like Jessica's own. And yet...she couldn't do anything from here. She couldn't take vengeance for her parents, or capture more mutants. She was next to useless. 

"Get me out," Jessica whispered, her fists clenching around the cell bars. "Even if we have to let all these mutants free--it'll be hard work capturing them again, but I'll do it, even if takes me the rest of my life. As long as you can get me out and help me prove that I'm not a mutant! So...what's your plan for getting the mutant with the EMP powers free? I'm up for it. And once I'm out, I'll got to this hiding place." Jessica fell silent for a moment. "And thanks, Hammons. This means a lot to me. I know what kind of risk you're taking."


----------



## chulance (Mar 27, 2010)

*Ezekiel Hammons: MRD Facility*

_This is insane..and something my father wouldn't agree with.._ Hammons was trying to get rid of the guilty thoughts floating around his sub consciences. However his feelings for Jessica managed to win the mental struggle taking place inside his head. _Hidden feelings..but whatever..I can't stand for this..Jessica out of all people dosen't deserve to stay with the creature's that slaughtered her family._

Another reason Hammons had been able to bond with Jessica. His parents had been killed by the Brotherhood, while hers had been killed by a mutant associated with the said group. After that..he'd become involved with MRD, and determined to lock up every mutant. _And here I am about to free hundreds of them._

"I will..I will just keep your voice low, I don't want to get myself arrested. He nodded, "Together..we can do anything. I told you no matter..what we'd make sure every mutant would be locked up, or dead. He leaned down, getting closer to her..lowering his voice even more, but only for a brief second. "There's a mutant who goes by the name Fetch. He's known for stealing stuff from the guards..I gave him the key, told him about Jason.."

He stood back up, regaining his composure. "The plan's simple. Fetch Free's Jason, the Emp's produced, this will restore the mutant's abilities, and cause a power outage. He just nodded his head" That's what friends are for..Jessica." He began to walk away "I'll contact you..after the shortage..if everything goes well..by tomorrow..I can work on getting MRD off your ass" He then turned to walk away.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





chulance said:


> *Niko: MRD Facility*
> 
> Niko shrugged, the good luck comment made Niko start to suspect Alva was going to turn out to be another Jessica. _What's with everyone here being such a pessimistic! No wonder..no one escapes..from here._ He backed up "So MRD..just captures people? Your the second person I've met, who's not even sure they have a power. You know if the public found out, MRD captured people based on hunches"
> 
> ...






This caught Alva's interest, no longer where they just theorizing about a possible escape. This man offered the means of escape, if that chip was what he thought it was then that together with that technopath could pave the way towards freedom.

"So....Fetch....You claim you know how."Alva said."So enlighten us."


----------



## chulance (Mar 27, 2010)

Fetch smiled, and as soon as he did two rows of yellow teeth could be seen. As he got closer to Alva, and Niko he could be seen clearly. He was an older prisoner, what with the rotten smell, and  overall horrible hygiene. However that meant he was tough, experienced in the prison life, experienced in the ways of how the whole place operated.

The man continued to twirl the key around the tips of his fingers, his rotten teeth exposed.

"This chip right ere..will do. It's a key. You insert it in, the small hole in da back of dat chip yer wearing." 

His strong southern accent was quickly heard. Niko however ignored the accent, and his less then favorable appearance. _WERE GONNA BE FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ He was spinning around, and leaping with joy.

"We plug dis ting her into the technopath's collah. Then he makes da EMP, and we gets out. Here's were you two bozo's come in. Incase someone tries to snatch da  key, you gotta take them out."

Niko had turned his attention back to Fetch, saluting him as if he were in the military.

"SIR YES SIR! Okay now..we need to find..Jason...JASON! HEY! WHERE ARE YOU!

Niko began walking around in search of Jason, Fetch walking after him. Quickly however he tucked the chip under his right sleeve.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





chulance said:


> *Ezekiel Hammons: MRD Facility*
> 
> _This is insane..and something my father wouldn't agree with.._ Hammons was trying to get rid of the guilty thoughts floating around his sub consciences. However his feelings for Jessica managed to win the mental struggle taking place inside his head. _Hidden feelings..but whatever..I can't stand for this..Jessica out of all people dosen't deserve to stay with the creature's that slaughtered her family._
> 
> ...







*Jessica de Luca: MRD Facility*

Jessica listened intently as Hammons outlined the plan. This would be her one chance to escape. There would be no other way. As he wrapped up and said goodbye, Jessica watched him walk away, lingering at the front of the cell for a few minutes long after Hammons had disappeared from her line of sight. _Thank god...I'm so glad. I'm so glad I still have someone I can trust._

Turning around, she crawled back onto her bottom cot, once again staring at the metal frame of the bunk above her. "I don't know how much of that you heard," she said, clearly addressing her roommate. "Maybe all of it. The point is, I hope you know to keep quiet about it. This isn't just my chance. You could get out as well." Pfft, what was she doing, trying to help this mutant. Disgusted with herself, Jessica settled back to wait, this time with a fortified spirit.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2010)

*Serena…*

When the other MRD agent came to the cell, Serena became quiet and pushed back as far as she could while gently covering her two friends.  Her ears perked up and she listened to every word they had said.  That was one thing Serena was good at.  Blending in with her surroundings while she listened or watched.  Though she did prefer to send her friends in when things seemed a bit tight for her.  But, unfortunately at the moment she could only understand the most rudimentary things from her friends.  

While the two conversed, Jane wiggled out from under Serena’s hand and scampered over her and up the wall.  She scurried up near the ceiling and moved toward the cell doors and watched the pair and observed anything else going on around the cellblock to keep Serena as safe as she could.  Jane wasn’t opposed to killing if it meant saving Serena.

Then the conversation ended and her roommate turned back toward the cell.  Serena shivered slightly and swallowed back the whimper that was surfacing.  Only to breath a sigh of relief when she dropped back down on her bunk.  “I…I…”  Was Serena’s only response that ended in the whimper she had been holding back wondering if part of that was a threat.  She nodded quickly out of instinct not even thinking that there was no way Jessica could see her then fell quiet wondering how to get the information to Hope.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Juila: MRD Facuilty

Juila starts walking back to her cell has she saw a glimps of someone of a freaking guard. Juila pulls a card from the deck she stole and throws it at the person facing downward. It miss whoever it was the card had the joker on it meaning we are more than you think, like heads or tails in the game of luck. Juila lowers her head not looking at anyone as she pass other cells. Entering her cell, climbs on her bunk and climbing the rungs. Did not notice that her cell mate was there or not. Juila fall asleep is thinking I am going crazy and puts a hand to her head.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 28, 2010)

*Jonathan - Angel Strip Club*

Jonathan moved aside as he let another group of men into the doors behind him. One of the men tapped the wings which he thought were strap-ons, a metallic *ding* following his flick. He snickered and walked into the club beyond.

You see, Jonathan worked as head bouncer at a world-renowned topless strip-club called "Angel." People on vacation, spring-break, or just wanting a good time paid good money to get into this club. The girls were beautiful, the boobs were awesome, and the beer was cheap. It got so much business, it never closes except for days like Easter, Christmas, etc.

Another bouncer in a white suit and actual strap-on wings came and tapped Jonathan on the back.

"Time to switch, John. Go watch inside, I'll take over here." He said, taking the clip-board from Jonathan.

"Thanks, Max." Jonathan said, turning around and entering the club.

As he walked in, fog made from dry ice was coming out of vents in the floor. Up-Beat music could be heard all around, as if there was a band actually in the room. The theme of the club was "Heaven", as everything was white and the workers and strippers were wearing white.

Jonathan took up position in a corner where the entire club was within view. He kept his eyes out for anyone acting suspicious or doing anything harmful, on his guard and ready.

Jonathan growled as a group of five MRD soldiers were granted permission into the club.

MRD was allowed instant-access at basically every club in Louisiana, in the world even. The agents strutted their way to the front of the club, acting like they were big stuff and sitting in front of the club. They ordered some drinks, slapping the ass of the waitress as she walked away. As they watched the stage, they cat-called and wolf-whistled, watching the girls in hunger.

"Fucking MRD pricks..." Jonathan growled, keeping his eye on them.

He waited for any sign of a threat, and soon it came.

One of the MRD soldiers threw money on the stage for a lap dance, grinning as the girl put the money in her bra and came down off the stage, beginning to fluently and seductively dance on the man in the chair. He grunted and watched her, a hungry glare obvious in his eyes.

As she twirled and took off her top, he reached for her panties.

"Let's take off these panties, too, darlin'. You don't need 'em anyway." he said, beginning to slide them down.

The girl screamed and grabbed her panties, keeping them from sliding down.

"This is a topless club, ass hole, not a full body one!" she said, slapping him in the face. "It says it on the sign outside!"

The agent jumped up, grabbing her wrists and pulling her close. "You're gonna do whatever I want here, honey, if you want my money."

Jonathan went into action. He crossed the room quickly, yanking the man away from the woman and pulling him close by his wrists. The girl ran away, taking a break, and another bouncer coming up as back-up.

Jonathan thrust the man's fist into the agent's nose, causing blood to begin to spill from his nose.

"I'm gonna have to ask you and your buddies to leave. Kay?" he growled, getting in the man's face.

The man just spit in Jonathan's face and said, "Fuck off."

Jonathan pushed the man to the floor, the agent knocking over a table on the way down.

This pissed off the other four agents. Three began coming towards Jonathan, the other going to the other bouncer.

Jonathan got into a battle stance, bracing himself for an attack. But before anyone could make a move at him, there was a loud *BANG!* followed by a thump. the club went silent.

Jonathan looked and saw the agent who was fighting the other bouncer with a shotgun out, a smirk on his face, and the other bouncer's body on the floor, his head completely gone and gray matter all over the floor.

Jonathan morphed his hand into a long blade and swiftly walked over the the agent and shoved the blad through his face. Blood spewed from the point of entry, and the body fell to the floor as Jonathan removed his blade. The agent didn't deserve to live if he would kill innocent workers.

The club erupted, screams and hollers coming from every body in the club. "Mutant!" "Run for your lives, he'll kill you!" could be distinguished from the noise, and immediately people began to drain from the club, ignoring the fact that the MRD agent was the true evil-doer.

One of the three remaining agents pulled out his radio, yelling, "HQ, HQ! Send immediate back-up to Angel Strip-Club in downtown Baton Rouge!" into the device.

Another pulled out his hand gun, shooting off three rounds at Jonathan. Jonathan folded his wings in front of him, the adamantium causing the bullets to ricochet off the metal. He then proceeded to kick the gun out of the man's hand, then morphed the foot into a foot-shaped blade, shoving it all the way through the man's chest. Blood splashed everywhere, staining the floor and splashing onto Jonathan's face. As he pulled his foot out, a you could see all the way through the hole in the agent's body.

One of the last two agents pulled out a dagger and lunged at Jonathan, but Jonathan immediately caught the man's wrist and tightened his grip enough to crush the bone. The other agent did the same, but Jonathan made a blade of his foot and cut off the arm holding the dagger. He then proceeded to decapitate the agent whose wrist he was holding with his razor-sharp wing.

Having killed, and in the case of the agent whose arm he had cut off, fatally wounded, the five agents, Jonathan raced for the back exit, taking to the skies and fleeing the scene.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2010)

((Heh, all of you need to go out and watch Shawshank Redemption or The Last Castle or some good prison movies  ))

*Atlanta, Georgia, Pet Store*
The police officer ignored Nikki's pleas at first, busting rudely into the back of the store.  Finding no one else in back he reluctantly returned, talking on his radio, "yeah, I found a lead on him but he escaped some how after busting up a pet store.  We need to get MRD in on this now, let them do the legwork."

The radio crackled a quick response, "MRD units in the area are already dispatched to another incident.  Until then it's our ball game.  We're calling all units in to aid and assist in the apprehension until MRD is available."

The police officer swore briefly then turned to Nikki, "Looks like I've got a wonderful long night ahead of me.  You want to make a report?  You can do that down at the station, we'll need to bring both in for questioning."  He grabbed her arm roughly and shot a glare at Jason, "The Guppies will need to look after themselves for a while.  You're coming with me now."

*Atlanta, Georgia, Outside the Pet Store*
Keith and Kiya had made their escape, at least for the moment, but a semi-conscious bleeding boy riding a horse was hardly a subtle way to travel.  They attracted a lot of strange looks from ordinary citizens as they passed by, but so far they had yet to encounter any "official" attention.

*Atlanta, Georgia, Outside of a random Wal*Mart*
Kagami's mysterious stranger only smiles at the suggestion, "At times like these some moral guides must be sacrificed."  He lead her into the Wal*Mart as he spoke, "Besides, keep in mind that most of these people would kill you if they knew who you were, what's a little theft relative to that?"

After finding a relatively quiet spot in the store he stopped, "I'd suggest you ready yourself and find a place to hide here.  I will keep watch and help you as best I can.  If things go bad be as descrete as possible and I'll attempt to draw attention away from here.  But do not trust any humans.  I, or one of my partners, will find you."

After he finishes speaking his costume, for what else could one call it, seemed to flow over his clothes and mask his appearance.  It was mostly composed of deep blue and rather form-fitting, with white patches at the eyes and mouth.  It somehow seemed subtly familiar, but something was missing.  A moment after the costume appeared crystals "grew" out from it forming a shimmering breastplate across the man's chest and crystalline "lances" in his hands.

"Be ready, they will be here soon."  With that simple statement he leaped up, flipping in mid air and landing gently feet and hands holding the ceiling.  A moment later his outfit shimmered slightly and he vanished from view. 

((Bleh, I'll post for Hope later))


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 29, 2010)

(Sorry, didn't realize you were waiting on me)

Chaz - MRD Yard

Chaz kicked dirt after the gang members as they scurried off shouting, "Yeah, that's what I thought!"  Once they had cleared the area he dropped to the ground clutching his knees to his chest.  He was in quite a bit of pain, but he'd live.

He looked up at Jason, "Thanks for the assist, that would have been brutal if I had to go it alone.  You've got some sweet moves, you do a lot of fighting?"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

Myriad Enigma said:


> (Sorry, didn't realize you were waiting on me)
> 
> Chaz - MRD Yard
> 
> ...



"Some. I would have to trounce Hal every once in a while. He tryed to jump me, I use some MMA moves I saw on tv to beat his white ass like a red headed stepchild." jason said with a laugh. "So, want me to teach you some moves?" he asked. He saw how random chaz's moves were and knew this would be a problem when break out time came.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 29, 2010)

Chaz - MRD Yard

Chaz slowly righted himself, wincing slightly as he uncurled.  "Bully, eh?  There was a group that would raz on me when I was in school.  Sometimes I'd get away, sometimes I'd fight them off.  Sometimes not."  He stretched his arms testing their movement a bit, then poked at a few random sore spots on his face and chest, "yeah I don't like the idea of facing this every day.  If you want to show me some things I'd be glad to learn.  I think I've had my quota for full contact for today though."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 29, 2010)

Juila: Mrd Facuilty

Juila wakes up, "where is the bathroom at?" Juila looks over to a chair. "Do it in front of our of the other female mutants. Feels the heat go to her face. "You got to be kidding me" Juila says to herself. A few minutes later, Juila tries the cell door it is unlock, Juila stays in her cell curl up guessing that non of the other mutants did not want to talk, Juila stares at the wall. Then gets up pratcing kirate moves and also doing push ups and curl ups to clear her mind.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2010)

((Bumping this to be evil.  I refuse to let things be this easy  ))

*MRD Facility, Boy's Yard*
Fetch walked with the boys until they spotted Jason and Chaz.  Fetch spoke up as he saw them, accent suddenly switching to English because EvilMoogle likes it better that way.  "'ere now, that's 'im over there right?"  He taps the two on the shoulder and points in Jason's direction before leading them over.

"Okay, now that the other 'alf of your plan, 'eres where we have a bit of a chat.  See, I can get you the key that's your ticket out of 'ere, but I've got meself a question.  What exactly do I get for 'elping you?"  He grinned, suddenly seeming a bit more manipulative than before.

"The way I see it I'm the one doin' all the work, takin' all the risk.  And 'ere's the thing, happen to like it 'ere.  See, on the outside I was a nobody, even with my powers all it got me was hunted.  'ere I'm important, I'm the guy who can get you things.  Problem is there's not much to barter in the way of 'ard currency here.  So I deal in entertainment."  He pauses to wet his lips before continuing.

"A good ol'fashioned prison break would be damn fine entertainment me thinks, but if things go wrong bunch of prisoners get killed, less potential entertainment.  Plus they figure out I was involved they might tighten up security, close up all me holes.  That's just not good business."

"Still, I think we can work out an agreement, so 'eres what you're going to do."  His voice showed no hesitation and no expectation that they'd debate with him.  "There's a guard, name of Johnson, should be working dinner shift tonight.  He's catching on to some of my arrangements, threatens to shut down my enterprise.  You're going to make sure that he doesn't come back to work."  He stops to stare hard at each of them in turn, "I don't care how you do it, but if my name comes up, we never met, we never do business again.  You disrupt my business and I make sure you have yourself a little accident, understand?"

"You do that for me, and that night, your cells will click open.  Follow the path to the cafeteria and I'll get you the key there.  How you get out from there is up to you.  Again though, you get caught, if my name comes up you'll find out just how much of a living 'ell this place can be."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

Myriad Enigma said:


> Chaz - MRD Yard
> 
> Chaz slowly righted himself, wincing slightly as he uncurled.  "Bully, eh?  There was a group that would raz on me when I was in school.  Sometimes I'd get away, sometimes I'd fight them off.  Sometimes not."  He stretched his arms testing their movement a bit, then poked at a few random sore spots on his face and chest, "yeah I don't like the idea of facing this every day.  If you want to show me some things I'd be glad to learn.  I think I've had my quota for full contact for today though."



Jason grabs chaz's hand and curls his fingers in he places the thumb on top of the fingures below the knuckles. "that is a proper fist. Now pull in back to you side elbow bent and flip our wrist so you thumb is up. how this is a cock back. It's kind of like the hammer of a pistol. Extend you arm and right before impact twist your wrist this is incresd the damage of your punch." jason watched as Chaz preformed the moves a few times. This is a thai kick. Jason took the muay Thai stance and lifted his front  leg. He swung it and twisted his waist just a few degree stoping right before hittig Chaz. This is called the power angle kick. Impact with the shin not the foot. Try it." jason watched as chaz preformed the moves extreamly well. "damn bro your a natural. I want you to practice every day."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2010)

*Nikki…*

“Wait!  Why the hell are you dragging me off with you?”  Nikki glared and tried to pull her arm free.  “I have a job here!  The boss would through a fit if we didn’t close up right!”  She pulled again.  “We have animals to take care of in here!  Are you going to pay for the fish we lose?  I seriously doubt it since they cost at least two dollars each.  I don’t think you could afford it!”  The grip seemed to tighten slightly.

“Nikki?”  Jason questioned looking at the cop.

“Police brutality!”  Nikki yelled.

“You better let her go.”  Jason glared at the cop.

“We have security cameras!  Everybody will see how you are treating me when I didn’t even do anything!  Somebody comes in and wrecks my shop and you treat me like this?  Victims have rights!  You don’t treat us like we are guilty!”  Nikki yelled.

“You better let her go!”  Jason yelled at him as he set down the buckets of fish.


*Kiya…*

The pair raced through the streets though Kiya tried to stay in the alleys and quiet streets as much as she could.  About a mile from the shop she slowed then stopped in the middle of an alley.  Her form quickly changed back to normal and she grabbed the kids wrists before he slid to the ground.  “Not so fast…”  She said hoisting him up a bit more.  

“Damn what happened to that voice?”  Kiya shook her head.  “Well at least we got out of there.  Now where to go…”  She mumbled before continuing down the street.  “You’re a lot of trouble you know that?”  She began to talk to him a little though she didn’t expect any responses.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





EvilMoogle said:


> ((Bumping this to be evil.  I refuse to let things be this easy  ))
> 
> *MRD Facility, Boy's Yard*
> Fetch walked with the boys until they spotted Jason and Chaz.  Fetch spoke up as he saw them, accent suddenly switching to English because EvilMoogle likes it better that way.  "'ere now, that's 'im over there right?"  He taps the two on the shoulder and points in Jason's direction before leading them over.
> ...






Jason look turned around "you want me to kill someone?" asked. His eyes were widened. "and you'll let us out if we do. But..." Jason paused for effect "...how will get get me out of the hole?" Jason asked. "And another question, why reenforce the negative belief that a mutants are killers. It's rather ignorant don't your think?" Jason asked Philosophicaly. Being part black, part hawaiian native, and gay, he knew how bad negitive sterotypes can effect the human mind. I didn't help that his play was to major in psychology when he was able to enter university.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Mar 30, 2010)

Chaz - MRD Yard

Chaz nodded and gave a few more practice swings, "not much else to do around here anyway."  When the others approached he listened but kept quiet, it didn't sound like they were really interested in him anyway.

But the proposed trade was interesting.  Well, interesting wasn't exactly the right word but the jumble of different emotions that came up from it defied definition.  Basically kill a guard in exchange for freedom?  He hadn't even been here long but he had to admit the idea was compelling.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2010)

*Fetch: MRD Yard*
"Wanting proof eh, you're a smart one you are."  Fetch grinned at him, "there's a problem with that though, reason I won't let you have it 'till you're far from me.  You pop your collar off, with the key or without, and every alarm in this place will go off."  He shrugs his shoulders arms wide as if this were an unimportant detail.

"If your technopath is up to snuff maybe he can do something about that.  But maybe he can't.  I've got concerns of me own, don't want you making muckery of it."  He sighs slowly, pursing his lips and letting out a slight whistle, "still, I can see how you might not believe me."

He glanced about nervously, making sure they hadn't attracted too much attention then leaned forward.  He reached up to the collar about his neck and gave it a quick tug.  With a wink, his collar popped off.  "Mine's been busted for quite some time though, is that proof enough for you?"

*Pet Store, Atlanta, Georgia*
The police officer reached down and pulled out his taser, brandishing it at both of them, "see now, I need you for an official police investigation into an act of mutant terrorism.  If you're not cooperating that's interfering in an investigation and what we have here is 'resisting arrest.'  Now I'm sure you good mutie-loving kids don't want to deal with that right?"

He swings the taser around widely gesturing as the talks.

*Atlanta, Georgia, whatever bit of street Keith and Kiya find themselves*
As if on cue, the mysterious voice popped back in Kiya's head, _You are doing well, the police are still organizing.  If you hurry you might be able to get a bus ticket out of town.  I will try to get someone to meet you soon._  The 'voice' seemed faint and weary struggling to maintain the connection.

*Hope: MRD Facility, Girl's Cells*
Hope wandered aimlessly about the indoor area.  She was still in somewhat of a daze, it had been over a year now since she could walk through crowds without being overwhelmed by the emotions.  She thought it should feel empty and alone but in a way it intensified her own emotional state.  Her fear, anger, joy, sorrow all seemed more vivid.

In a way though, it was still kind of scary, even in her own mind her emotions seemed to run rampant, as if they rushed to fill the void left from her missing powers.

She tried to keep her self occupied, she didn't trust herself to talking with people overly yet, instead she took a careful study of the cell area looking for any hints or imperfections that might allow her some hope of escape.  She didn't want to stay here forever and she sure didn't want to have Serena here because of her.  So far she didn't find anything but all she had was time.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2010)

Juila: MDR  Facility

After a tense workout, Juila fell next to one of the cell walls and looks around and looks at other prisions. As out of breath starts meditating again then decides to get up and leaves the cell to wonder around.She sees the girl name Hope looking around Juila is thinking she looks shy and did not want to talk. Juila did not say anything just start thinking. Juila did not wish to think of the images of her sister Ameila, because that is less inportant than escaping for the moment and keeps focus of keeping from going insane or the point of cracking.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 30, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Fetch: MRD Yard*
> "Wanting proof eh, you're a smart one you are."  Fetch grinned at him, "there's a problem with that though, reason I won't let you have it 'till you're far from me.  You pop your collar off, with the key or without, and every alarm in this place will go off."  He shrugs his shoulders arms wide as if this were an unimportant detail.
> 
> "If your technopath is up to snuff maybe he can do something about that.  But maybe he can't.  I've got concerns of me own, don't want you making muckery of it."  He sighs slowly, pursing his lips and letting out a slight whistle, "still, I can see how you might not believe me."
> ...



Jason couldn't beleve what he was gonna say. With all the knowldge he had about sterotyping he couldn't understand why he would say yes. "I'll do it. And don't worry about the cells this whole place is going down." Jason was back to his first plan, get everyone out then bring the buildig down on the heads of the MRD. I was savage and it would kill alot of people but he didn't care anymore. "just give me the sign when your ready." jason whispered to fetch.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2010)

*Nikki…*

Jason’s eyes widen as he puts up his hands.  “Whoa…no need for that…”  He says quite frightened glancing from Nikki to the officer.

“Who said we were mutie-lovers?  What gave you that impression?”  Nikki’s eyes were as wide as Jason’s.  “I’m not impeding any investigation.  Just look around at the animals.  Somebody had to feed and water them and everything…”  Nikki glanced at Jason then at his feet.  He was still standing in the middle of a puddle of water.  “I need this job sir…”  She whined forcing tears into her eyes.  

“Yeah seriously Dude.”  Jason mumbled his heart racing.  

“Besides, if you hit any of us with a taser you run the risk of a lot of things.  Especially if you miss!  Look at the water on the ground!”  Nikki’s mind spun out of control as she tried to think of a way out of the situation.  ‘I need to find Kiya…’  She thought and looked at Jason who stood shaking slightly.


*Kiya…*

A sigh of relief escaped Kiya as the voice returned.  More grateful to know she wasn’t hallucinating it.  “A bus out of town…”  She mumbled coming to the end of the block and finally taking a moment to get her bearings.  With much relief she could see the bus station a few blocks down.  But, that raised a whole separate set of issues.  The main one being the unconscious bleeding guy on her back.  “Yeah that’s going to be easy…“  She mumbled then sighed.  “We need to get you cleaned up and awake.”  Kiya looked around for an option.

“I know the kind of people that hang out at the bus station…”  Kiya thought leaning him against the wall.  “I could say he is drunk.  Fell down and hurt himself…”  She shook her head as she turned around and looked at him.  “So much damn blood.  What did I read.  Head wounds bleed the most….”  She almost growled.  “Had to have hit your head…”  She grabbed the towel and began to check his wound.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2010)

*Keith*

Whispers filled Keith's head as he slowly regained consciousness, and before he could stop himself he had uncovered his eyes. Light shot through them, racing through his head and hitting his brain like a mallet, and he groaned, jerking a little and batting Kiya's hand away from his head. His eyes shut tight, he carefully opened them a few moments later, praying the pain wouldn't be unbearable.

It wasn't. Instead, Keith was given a very nice view of a very pretty blonde.

"Well." He muttered, still disorientated by the hit to the head he had taken, "I this could've worked out worse."


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 31, 2010)

*Jonathan ? Sky of Downtown Baton Rouge*

Jonathan continued flying through the skies as the sirens below continued their warning of, ?Out of the way bitch!?

It was actually really peaceful up there in the sky, wings flapping slowly as he escaped from the world beneath him, but the peace was cut short when Jonathan began to hear the chopping of a helicopter?s blades. It was very soon after the warning of danger that the actual monster showed its face.  The helicopter came into view, straight ahead of Jonathan and only about fifteen feet away from him.

It seemed the pilot had seen Jonathan too, because immediately he started shooting at Jonathan. Jonathan began evading the bullets as they followed him, but as he turned to go the other way, the helicopter shot a missile at him.

Jonathan saw the missile at the last minute, using one of his wings to absorb all the damage, but the force of the blast completely knocked him off course, and he began to feel a little dizzy. He began plummeting towards the bustling city below, gaining speed as his wings and back faced the ground. 

The pilot above grinned in accomplishment, saying into his head-set, ?Black-hawk to ground patrol, the Cherub is down. I repeat: the Cherub is down.?

Below on the ground, a man turned off his parked car on the street as he looked around for his wallet. People around him began screaming as they saw Jonathan falling from the sky, and he looked up at what they were pointing to to see what all the commotion was about. He got out just in time before Jonathan fell back-first into the roof of his car, completely crushing it. Jonathan felt no pain, however, as his wings took most of the impact.

MRD vans immediately began swarming the area, agents jumping out and standing in a circle around Jonathan. They all pointed their guns at Jonathan as a crew came through the circle and attempted to pick Jonathan up. Jonathan was far too heavy, however, and they needed to get more people to do the job.

They placed him in the back of one of the vans, putting two agents in there to watch him and slamming the doors behind him.

Jonathan finally came to as the engine roared to life and the van began moving.

*Jesse ? MRD Facility*

Jesse was sitting down on the ground with his back against the wall, singing a song in his head as he looked at the sky, wishing he could just fly away. There was nothing he wished to do in this dreadful place right now. He only wished he could kill all the people who helped pass the law of mutant jailing.

But he seemed to have found something interesting to do after all?Jesse jerked his head up as he a group of three people talking about busting out of this place, he even heard something along the lines of already having the key.

Jesse got up and began walking over towards the group, intent on having something to do now.

?If there?s anything you people need me to do to help, please tell me. I?m entirely tired of this place already.? He said, looking at all of their faces.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2010)

*Fetch: MRD Yard - Male Side*
Fetch frowns as he snaps his broken collar back into place, "you misunderstand.  I don't want this whole place to 'come down.'  I quite like it here."  He grins somewhat, "you see, here I'm important.  I'm somebody that can get things.  On the outside world, at best, I'm just another mutant."

"But we aren't here to trade stories.  You get rid of Johnson for me, I'll get you the key and open up some holes to help your escape.  But just the few of you.  I don't want a mass jail break on my hands.  Who knows what sort of hell hole they'll come up with if a few hundred mutants escape."  Sensing that perhaps he has the wrong approach he shifts his tactic some what, "think of it this way, a few mutants escaping they can write off as a jail break, concentrate on just that.  Maybe add a few more guards, toss the cells, whatever.  If a few hundred mutants escape, they might decide that 'capturing' mutants isn't practical and just go to shoot-on-sight tactics.  Understand?"

"So the few of you, sure, make a big scene of it, entertainment and motivation for everyone."

((Of course, this is Fetch's position, feel free to argue or simply ignore him if you want.  Though as the impartial GM I would suggest that the bigger scene you make here the harder resistance you'll face, and the more likely it is you'll end up captured again.))

*Hope: MRD Cells - Girls Side*
Hope notices Julia seemingly lost in thought and approaches.  "Thinking alone can be good, but its sometimes better to have a friendly ear to listen.  I'm not really doing anything else, if you want you can talk to me.  I'm not sure I can help, but I'm a good listener."  Hope briefly considered her own time with her therapist and wondered what she would have done here.


*Pet Store, Atlanta, Georgia*
((Without revealing too much suffice it to say things are unusual here, this is true.))
The police officer glared, "I don't care about your problems.  You had a mutant terrorist in your store, and you let him escape.  I'm bringing you in for questioning.  If you're as innocent as you say, you'll be let out in a few hours."  Seeing all the water he does hesitate and holster his taser though, taking out his nightstick instead.  He turns to Jason and approaches, pulling Nikki behind him.  "You there, drop that stuff and lets go.  When backup arrives they'll get in touch with the owner.  Your precious fishies will be safe."

((I'm going to leave Kiya and Keith for a little bit to talk, make good use of the time or I'll start prodding again  ))


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Juila Mrd facuilty

Juila snaps out of her thoughts as she hears Hope approach her. "I do not mind talking about it." Looking at Hope. "I was thinking how we can escape and worry about my sister Ameila and my parents. I have quilt about killing someone. Juila is thinking I should have not confess the last one to Hope. "I forgot to tell you my name before I started rambling on, it's Juila. So, do you have amy other ideas because I will listen to you or do you do not want to talk that is fine." Juila extene her hand for a handshake or something in return.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2010)

*Hope: MRD Cells, girl's side*
At the mention of sisters, Hope's expression darkened visibly her throat tightened.  She tried to ignore the welling emotions and took the offered hand, "It's nice to meet you Julia, I'm Hope.  I've been poking around, I'm not sure what I'm looking for but this place can't be perfect can it?  Seems like someone must have got out of here before, and if so there should be some sign of how."

"You're welcome to join me if you want.  Two sets of eyes should be better than one, right?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 1, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> *
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Alva had to admit, he hadn't thought of it like that. He figured the more mutants freed the more firepower they had, which they could use while blasting their way out. On top of all that, he would be able to sneak out easier with countless mutants rampaging here distracting the guards but Fetch made a good point. This plan would probably lead to them winning this battle, but losing the war all together.

It was obvious the humans were too powerful of an enemy, the resources they had were staggering. Hell Alva himself didn't even know that he was a mutant, yet before he even had the chance to learn what his mutation was he was not only identified as an mutant but ended up captured after fleeing over a thousand miles away from his hometown,

"Under different circumstances I would have expressed my dislike at being used like this but I'm smart enough to know that pride has little purpose inside these walls and will most likely get you killed."Though if he had to be honest, the fact he was still feeling weak also had to a little with it. Normally he would've expected his  training to be sufficient to survive.

"Well......"Only now he gave the actual assignment some thought and he didn't even bother to think of a non-lethal way of fulfilling the task. "It seems like a given, that you'll be able to get one of the shiva.....Prison blades, whatever you call them, but I'd rather use something that leaves a little less evidence on me and the crime scene."Alva said."Could you get me a syringe, just a syringe, that will just do fine."


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Apr 1, 2010)

Chaz - MRD Yard

Chaz listened carefully as the others discussed the offer.  Where they really planning to kill someone?  He looked around at the bleak surroundings.  This place was almost designed to stifle creativity.  And he didn't do anything to deserve to be here, living shouldn't be a crime.

But at the same time, could he sacrifice someone else's life, someone that was just doing their job, to free him?  He wondered what the guard would do, were their positions reversed.  Finally he rationalized, the others were going through with this whether he helped or not, he might as well contribute towards the escape, better free than not free if the guard is going to be killed either way.

"We should come up with some sort of signal.  One or two people get in position with the guard, then when they're ready, the rest of us start a huge fight.  It should draw the guards attention, keep the chance of getting caught down.  With any luck, they'll throw us back in our cells afterward and by the time they figure out what happened we can be out of here."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2010)

Kagami - Walmart.

She rolled up her sleeves and sprinted through the aisles of the store, running her finger across all manner of items, from food to toys to DIY, spending an extra amount of time at the knives. She didn't know where her 'saviour' had gone but she just assumed he wasn't there anymore. 

"No worries, I can totally do this." She stood at the entrance with her hands at her hips and looking defiantly at the door, much to the confusion of customers going in and out of the shop. Most thought she was a marketing ploy.

"Excuse me..." an old lady came up to her, "can you tell me where the shoe section is."

"Sorry lady but Kagami...shoes....hmm I think they were over here. Oh I saw a lovely pair that would suit you to a T. Now lets see, you look a size 4, I'll try and get someone to help you." Kagami said cheerfully, her horrendous ADD kicking in, often happening when it came to items of clothing and always at shoes.

"Oh my you are so helpful, I do hope they are paying you well dear."

"Aww you're sweet nut this is walmart dear." Kagami smiled. The old lady nodded knowingly. The two started talking about how terrible Walmart was, Kagami unaware that there was a veritable army of guards coming in to the store


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2010)

Juila: MRD Cells, girl's side

Juila notices Hope's facial change, "sorry for bring some thing horriable in your past. i am guessing this place is not, but we leave with the collars around your necks we will be zap and all hell breaks out. Sorry for my swearing, I guess you don't like or not lady like, whatever. I join you, to help others to break out. Juila is thinking how are the guys are doing that she met at lunch on the plan of breaking out. What places that you have already check" Juila ask Hope as she looks her in the eye.


----------



## chulance (Apr 3, 2010)

*Niko: MRD Yard*
Niko wanted to escape, form a team, yatta yatta, and it seemed there were SEVERAL Factors trying to stop him from doing just that. However it SEEMED Fetch had other plans, bigger plans. _Oh good we found Jason, now we can get out of here. No problem.._ That was the first thought running through Niko's head,  but of course being a mutant things had to get worse for him.

_Did this guy just change personality's? What is he Dr. Hyde?_ He paused, restraining himself from trying to grab the key, or making a smart remark. _What do you think your gonna get? Your gonna get your freedom!_

"So you want us to kill a guard named Johnson at dinner shift, with NO powers? Do you know you effing retarded? Just give me the damn guy, and I'll bust up all these guards...and you won't have to give me anything!"

_This is NOT getting easier..but I'm no trained killer. I work in a Comic Book store, how can I stop a trained soldier?_ He watched as he mentioned the alarm, and then even demonstrated how his collar was off. _So..he has powers..hmm..best not to piss this guy off. Then again it might be something stupid like..hidden gills._

"That's enough proof fine, then We'll take care of this Johnson fellow. Come on Alva"

Then as if on cue, the boy who he'd shared his food with yesterday, Jesse came over to him. _What is this? Do I have a sign on my shirt that says Invitation? Well I think I know one person here, who's capable of killing Jonhson. I just hope the chick wants to get out of here.._

"You want to help? Your the guy..who got into a fight with a guard? Do it again..this time..keep fighting..and I promise you after that..we'll be out of here."

 He turned to Chaz, who seemed to be the man with the plan right know. He discussed various options for escape, but he didn't want to go through with killing. _Hmm..I don't exactly thrive for bloodshed, but MRD does..and there going to pay. After I get out..form a team, then I'll find my parents._

"Well I was thinking this kid here Jesse.. and maybe that chick..who knows Kung fu take him down. But IF we all start fighting guards, in the midst the girl and Jesse kill um, then Fetch delivers me, and Alva the key, and we meet up with Jason. I mean of course like Alva was saying some sort of weapon would help, but pure physical strength can do just as fine. Now moving on to plan two. After this we need to escape. Again Jason is important, he said he can control magnetic energy? Does this mean you can form some sort of shield to protect us during the escape?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2010)

((Sorry my activity's been down I caught whatever's been going around at work so I've been crashing when I get home))

*Fetch: MRD Facility, Boy's yard*
Fetch considered Alva's request with a touch of curiosity, then chuckled, "you want a syringe?  Strange choice of weapon but easily done.  It'll be in your cell when you get back.  Just remember, you get caught with it, you don't know me.  My name comes up and we've got ourselves a problem."

Then he turned to Niko, "the how of it, that's your problem.  Kill 'im, that'll work fine.  Or just hurt him badly enough he rides a desk the rest of his life.  As long as he doesn't come back here.  There's enough of you that you should be able to jump him if nothing else."

"Sooner it's done the sooner you can make your 'great escape.'  I'll make arrangements for you tonight if you manage it today."  Fetch was coolly arrogant.  Perfectly confident in his ability to make good on the promise.

*Hope: MRD Facility, Girl's Cells*
"I've just been checking the walls," Hope paused to sigh.  "Planning a big prison break isn't exactly the sort of thing I'm good at.  I just need to be doing something, I can't just sit here and wait uselessly.  There's supposed to be a library around here somewhere, maybe we should check there?  Seems the most logical place to plan an escape, maybe there's some leftover notes?"

*Random Wal*Mart, Atlanta Georgia*
A voice crackles over the intercom system, "Attention all Wal*Mart shoppers, due to, uh, a nearby gas leak we have been asked to cooperate with the local fire and law enforcement in evacuating."  The speaker was clearly uncomfortable and nervous, "please remain calm and make your way to the exits where officials will help organize evacuation."

As soon as the intercom quieted, the noise of the shoppers rose suddenly.  Most speculated about what the message meant as they made their way towards the exits.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 3, 2010)

Juila: MRD Facility, Girl's Cells

"I can't stand around and doing anything either, let's go there. "But I do not know any one will let us use, because I do not know the time of day." Juila starts remembering during one of the poker games, that one of the mutants told their is a libary and gave her directions their. "I think I know where it is, but could get us lost. I was getting a headache at that point and I can't remember everything."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 4, 2010)

With Alva

Knowing that the weapon would be taken care off, Alva took off. He went with the syringe for several reasons, if he got caught with it he could always claim it was for drugs which was probably less of an offense than attempted murder. Other than that it would also make a clean kill, just a simply air bubble injected into the guard's artery. By the time they figured out the cause of death they would be long gone, the more standard ways of approaching this assignment would probably leave a boatload of evidence together with a highly obvious cause of death. 

Last thing they needed was getting sent to the hole indefinitely after being caught with bloody clothes after a guard was killed.Alva shot a look back, to see whether or not his cellmate had gone along with him.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Jason- MRD Yard

"I can do what ever you need me too, just get this fucking thing the off me." Jason said. He didn't care anymore. He would do what ever he could to get out. and that MRD bitch would be the first one to go.  Jason poped his knuckles egerly. "when does it happen fetch?" jason asked coldly.


ooc: I know its shorter then normal and is the bear minum but lest get this breakout started


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nikki…*

“Hey now…”  Nikki tried to pull her hand out of the man’s steel like grip to no avail.  “I’m starting to lose circulation in my hand!”  She then tried to pry at his fingers.  “I didn’t let no mutant terrorist go!  He tore up the store!  Where were you when he was causing so much havoc?”  She napped then glanced at Jason.

“Nikki…”  Jason said quietly looking between her and the cop.

“Fuck!”  Nikki yelled still trying to pull her hand away.  “Jason just do as he says.  We will go.  They will know how innocent we are then we find the best damn lawyer in the city and sue the shit out of these fuckers!  This is uncalled for bullshit and they are going to pay!  How are you going to keep your job when you caused the city to fork out millions because you were being overzealous because you are after some stupid fucking promotion!”  Nikki screamed having watched to many movies

Jason just stood his eyes wide.  “I don’t think that is smart…”  He mumbled quietly as he watched Nikki on her tirade.


*Kiya…*

Kiya looked at the guy with concern.  “You’re right.  You could have killed yourself….”  She pushed his hand away gently and tried to wipe some of the blood off as gently as she could.  “We need to get out of town.  Take the bus probably.  But, first we need to get you cleaned up and I need to change clothes…”  Kiya looked around a bit and strained trying to think about which shops were nearby.  “Having the pair of us wet and covered in blood will raise some alarms I would think.”

Kneeling between his legs she leaned forward to get a closer look at the wound.  “Well it looks like the bleeding has stopped.”  She scowled a bit before sitting back.  “How are you feeling?  Are you okay enough to walk?  Or should we rest here a bit longer?”


*Serena…*

“Itsy bitsy spider crawled up onto the wall…”  Serena began to sing quietly as she turned around and saw Jane sitting on the wall above the cell door.  “You came along and made the spider fall…”  She got up onto all fours and glanced at the bunk below her.  “The spider hit the ground and all it’s brains blew out…”  Serena got ready to jump as Jane moved toward the opening.  “So now the poor broke spider can’t think for it’s self…”  

Serena landed on the concrete floor glanced back at Jessica and sprinted for the door.  Jane dropped just as she moved under the cell door and landed on Serena’s head while Jack was in her pocket.  “I have to find Hope…”  She mumbled as she skidded out of the cell.  She slowed down once out of the cell and began to slink around looking for her friend.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hope - MRD Facility, Library*
((Sorry, cutting this short hoping to advance things instead))
Hope goes with Julia to the library where they proceed to search around for a while.  They find that lots of prisoners have hidden various notes in books, by context mostly to "pen pals" of the opposite sex.  Lots of them mention wanting to escape, however they don't find any concrete plans as to how this would be accomplished.

They do find a collection of roughly sketched maps of the inside of the prison, showing all the "open" areas and even a few speculated guesses as to what some of the off-limits areas are.

*MRD Facility - Time Advancement*
((Feel free to continue RPing things before this if you want, but I'm going to nudge the action forward))

Shortly afterward the call came for everyone to return to their cells.  True to Fetch's word, Alva finds a syringe waiting for him in his cell when he gets there.  How he accomplished this feat in so short a time is perhaps a mystery for the ages.

Once everyone is checked in to their cells, they're called to go to the cafeteria for dinner.  As far as the new prisoners can tell, dinner follows the same pattern as lunch, a handful of guards supervise while the prisoners get their food and eat.

*Pet Store, Atlanta, Georgia*
((Heh, and here I assumed you were going to jump him  ))
Grunting his approval the police officer leads them outside to his patrol car.  Even now backup units are arriving at the store.  He locks the two of them in the back of the car then takes a moment to talk to the arriving officers.

*Streets of Atlanta, Georgia (near Kiya and Keith)*
The sound of sirens starts to echo in the distance, still quite faint but steadily growing louder.

*Random Wal*Mart, Atlanta, Georgia*
Once the shoppers have cleared out, an ominous silence seems to fall over the store.  Soon the sound of many footsteps can be heard, voices calling back and forth to one another occasionally can be heard, "aisle 1, clear!  Aisle 2, clear!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 5, 2010)

Juila: Mrd Facuility

After looking at the notes and the sketches of the inside of the faculty. She hears the intercom telling to get back to their cells. Juila and Hope leaves the , Library. Juila walks back to her cell as Hope walks back with her to their seperate cells. A few hours later the intercom comes back and orders them to go to the cafeteria. Juila looks at Hope and walks to the Cafteria and sits down at a table before getting any food. Juila looks around the cafteras more peole enters the cafteria for dinner.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Jason-MRD

Jason went back to his cell and took a nap. he dreamed of how he would take down the guards. He wasn't sure about how he would do the job. He was awakened by the intercom calling for dinner. He left his cell and met up with Fetch. "ok man get this the fuck off me and i'll do the job." he said under his breath.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2010)

*Keith and Kiya...*

Keith shook his head. "No, I'm good...hungry as fuck, but good." He managed to prop himself up in a sitting position and moaned as he heard the approach of sirens. "Look...they're looking for me. I won't blame you the least if you just want to get the hell out of here."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2010)

Victoria.

"You better stop fucking squiming or I swear you'll be a bloody stain on that sidewalk." She was in sky, high above the street carrying a passenger in her arms by his armpits. He had his eyes closed and was trashing around like a fish out of water. "Normally I tell people not to look down, but you better look down friend!"

The man opened his eyes and screamed like a girl

"Yo! put me down yo, I ain't playin'" the bucktoothed man screamed. Victoria looked at him in disgust as the right leg of his jeans turned a darker blue and liquid dribbled off the end of his trainer

"Ugh, that's just...wrong. Listen you pay back what you owe or I take you higher and drop you." Victoria said

"I ain't got the money, bitch! I fucking told you." he said panicking

"Then you better whore yourself out or do something before the week is up or I'm gonna take you higher than you were when you started using off your own supply." Victoria said, "And I dare you to fucking call me a bitch again."

"My bad! Shit Victoria put me down. I.." he had no idea how to get $5000, and was at a loss. It was then that Victorias phone rang, it was Janus's right hand, Shay. She had the latest bluetooth headset and had the mic at her lips. "Answer" she said into it

"You got the job done?" the voice asked

"Right in the middle of it."

"Once you got it, then I need you to get another job done. We're callin' a few heavy hitters in on this one. A smash and grab at the bank. And kill that bank manager, he refused me a loan. My credit rating is fucking excellen, must've been a race thing. Anyway, murder that fool."

"When's it going down?" Victoria asked. Her arms were getting tired so she non chalantly dropped her passenger. There was a scream and a crunching thud, followed by screams and people looking up in disbelief. However Victoria was already gone

"In about 3 hours. Bank of America, 22nd street. You're in charge of getting the loot away. See you there." The phone went dead. Victoria landed at Bucktooth's apartment since he wouldn't be needing it, it was now hers. It was funded by drugs, which were strewn all over the place. She sighed, knowing that she would have clean it up to sell on. The cops wouldn't bother coming here. The apartment was under a phony name, owned by Janus. She began the arduos task of putting the fine powder off the glass table and back into the silver packaging.

She should have dropped Bucktooth onto something sharp.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Apr 6, 2010)

Chaz - Cafeteria

Chaz was quite nervous, they hadn't really hammered out much of a plan.  But winging it worked well enough for him in his outside life so hopefully it would work okay here as well.

He found a crowded table well away from the others to sit, and poked at the food on his tray until he saw all the others were in place.  After taking a moment to steady his nerves, he grabbed the tray of the prisoner sitting next to him and hurled it across the room in one smooth motion.  He heard a satisfying thwack as he scrambled to lose himself in the crowd.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2010)

*MRD Facility, Cafeteria*
As Chaz grabs his neighbor's tray, the neighbor is predictably unhappy.  He stands up to grab at Chaz just in time for the poor victim across the room to turn and see him.  The victim yells to some of his friends and charges at Chaz's table.

Pretty soon a sizable fight breaks out in the middle of the cafeteria.  The guards watch amused for a little while, then when they realize it's not breaking itself up, the signal for a warning siren to go off and start spreading out about the parameter, getting ready to break things up.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 10, 2010)

Kagami.

Infront of her was large mass of people getting out of the Walmart. She hid behind a checkout and peered over towards the door. Her fingers twitched with excitement, she had used her powers in combat but such things were few and far between. Plus she had to be careful of exposure. This time she could go nuts.

6 guards came in kitted out with riot gear. This would be tough. Her powers were fine against unprepared civilians and crooks but against armed guards? It would be tricky.

After all the customers had left they came in. Cautiously. They stayed close and kept their eyes peeled. Thankfully they hadn't spotted her. Kagami, was hiding but monitoring their movements via a large security mirror. Hopefully they wouldn't have the same idea. They were within range now and Kagami unleashed the first step. Marbles. 

They suddenly appeared, right beneath the feet of the guards. In cartoon like fashion they slipped. Most fell, a couple waved their arms around crazily as if they were on ecstacy and some weird...can't dance drug...alcohol! Kagamis mind was wandering as she looked at them struggle. Many expletives followed. Next up bowling balls.

About 8 huge balls suddenly appeared at the very height of the ceiling and came raining down on them. The helmets ensured they weren't killed on the spot bit broken limbs and severe bruising were the order of the day. Some had the presence of mind to use their riot sheilds, but then slipped on the marbles. It was quite Home Alone esque, even though Kagami would quite happily have fed that little shit to the dogs.

She had many tricks up her sleeve but was not permitted to use them. She was unaware of the side entrance and a couple of guards had spotted her. They attempted to sneak up on her, the well lit Walmart saving her bacon as she spotted an ominous shadow appear.

She spun and screamed, instinctively blocking the arm with the baton. The second guard had a taser and it was aimed at her side. She stared at the weapon, wishing she had touched it so it would appear in her hands.

Then, she felt something in her hands. The taser. She couldn't explain it but didn't think about it. It was charged and she fired it at the closest guard who thrashed around like a fish out of water. She didn't know how to use it so just let go of it. 

The 6 guards had now gotten out of their marble trap and were hobbling angrily towards Kagami.

"Uh....I can give you all a free lapdance if you let me go." She smiled, "Maybe more.." she said

Some of the guards actually stopped to think about it. Most importantly the ones closest to her. She leaped over the counter and made a break for it. She couldn't get to the exit but hopefully shed be able to hide, or something. Kagami needed to figure out what happenbed with the taser. 

She ran, only one of the guards able to sprint after her at full pelt, the others attempting to flank her at the other aisles. She had no choice but to use deadlier force. As the man ran after her she teleported a knife directly into his running path pointing at his leg. The force of his run was enough the push the knife somewhat into his flesh. Kagami herself held a cleaver and a huge knife, used for lord only knows what. She then teleported a tent ontop of him. He tripped and fell. 

Kagami reached the end of the aisle only to see guards on her left, right and some behind her. She put her back against the wall. 

"Oh goody." She said as they came ever closer.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2010)

Juila: Cafteria

Juila watch as a huge fight breaks lose on the guys side of the fence. Juila gets up and goes over to say something to make them stop. "Let them fight it is another dog fight between men" a mutant female says to Juila. "Great, another bad reason to see blood shed" Juila says under her breath. Is thinking this is not right. "Dam fence" Juila says to the mutant that she talking to. The mutant laugh at Juila "you think you can help or be kill. If you are wishing for a death wish" the mutant says back to Juila. Juila wanted to punch this female mutant and sighs as Juila puts her hands on her pockets. To Hell what my sensai, but I can't lose control right now Juila thinks.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 12, 2010)

Jason-Cafteria

Jason jumped up on a tabal and pulled a shank out of his sock "hey bigot, I got something for you" He preceded to jump on top of the guards and slit his neck. he took of the weapon belt and put it on. He drew the nightstick and used it to clear a path to jessica. "ok bitch time for round 2" he said to softly smacking her in the side with it. "I AM KĀNE AND YOUR MY BITCH" he shouted grabbing he hair. He was about to bring the stick down on her face but Fetch stoped him.


OOC: EM this is your time to take the collar off


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2010)

Juila: Cafteria

Someone taps hits Juila behine the head as she dodges it and flips the mutant on the mutants backside. Juila is thinking what the hell. As she joins the fight. Is also thinking I did not want to fight these dudes. The guards keeps coming. As she almost is hit by a nightstick. Juila jumps on a table. Kicking and punching the guard. The guard grabs Juila by the shirt as she slips out of the shirt revealing a black bra and her wrap arm in bandages. The guard whistle "shut up" Juila says as she jumps off the table landing on the guard hitting him in the nuts. Juila wraps her shirt around her as more guards keep coming.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2010)

*Wal*Mart/With Kagami*
The guards close in on Kagami confident that they have her right where they want her.  Suddenly a lance of shimmering crystal flies from the ceiling impaling one of the officers.  It's followed by a second and a third striking down more.  "Make haste, I'll keep their attention for now!"

The guards look up to see the blue-and-white costumed 'knight' standing upside-down on the ceiling holding a crystal lance in each hand.  They shout into their radios as they open fire on him.   His the pattern on his mask grins, presumably mirroring the expression within and he runs across the ceiling dodging fire.  He throws one of the lances as he runs, a replacement quickly grows out of his hand apparently from no where.

Other shots ring out from various places in the store, apparently some of the groups have switched to live ammunition in their attempts to eliminate the mutant threat.

*MRD Facility - Cafeteria*
((  Take the collar off?  Fetch was pretty clear about when and how that would happen.  But worry not....))

The other guards go about their business unaware that one of their own just got taken down.  The throw  about the cafeteria, mostly around the fight.  A moment later the air is filled with hundreds of rubber balls traveling at high speeds.  Those unlucky enough to get hit get stung rather badly, but it's nonlethal force.

Most of the prisoners rapidly drop to the ground and the fight is broken up instantly.  It's only then that they notice Jason and the bloody and quite dead guard.  They charge in with sticks ready to attack.

But then they suddenly seem to have a change of mind and instead retake positions and start escorting prisoners back to the cells.

*Cells that night*
Everyone is escorted back to their cells.  And while there is quite a bit of gossip as to what happened (Jason finds himself with quite enhanced street cred in the prison), eventually the chatter dies down and people start to settle to sleep.

A few hours later a soft 'click' is heard in the player's cells, and the doors roll open.  Should they so choose, the gates leading from their cells to the cafeteria are also open.  And should they arrive there, they'll find Fetch waiting alone.

(This includes the girls side players as well, though they may arrive somewhat more confused than those "in the know")


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 13, 2010)

Jason-cell

Jason snaped awake with the 'click'. He grabbed a shank from under his bed and slide it into the waist of his pants. He walked out into the hall way and entered the Cafeteria. _"Hey Fetch, where are you man"_ Jason said in his head. He scaned the room and and say him sitting at a table. Jason walked up to him. He was still haunted by the fact that he just killed a guy not even 5 hours ago.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Juila: Cell

Juila starts tossing and turning about dreams and events. Juila hears a shoft click of the cell. Juils gets up and unwraps the shirt around her waist. She sees how much it is torn and strecth from the guard she was fighting. Juila takes off the shirt and rewraps it around her waist again. Jumping off her top bunk and slips out of the cell. Is thinking what is going on as she walks down the hall to the cafteria sneaking in and out of shadows, Juila is still confuse on what is going on. Walking in the cafteria sees Jason and another guy at a table. She walks up to them "can someone fill me in on what is going on" Juila ask as she crossed her arms?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2010)

*Fetch: MRD Facility, Cafeteria*
True to his word Fetch waited as the others arrive.  "I 'ope you don't mind, I invited a few more guests to this party."  He nods at the group of girls, "these things are always easier to explain when there's a huge conspiracy to look for.  I'd prefer they look for something you planned rather than at me."

He reaches into his pocket and pulls out the 'key.'  He tosses it in the air once then catches it and sets it on the table.  "As promised, real fine work you did for me.  Word of warning, alarms go off all over the place when you unlock the collars, up to you when and where you do it."  His gaze turns more serious as he looks at everyone in turn.  "Remember, you get caught here, my name doesn't come up.  If it does, I'll know, and I can make even this hellhole seem friendly."

With that he walks out back towards the men's cells.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2010)

*Kiya…*

“Don’t be stupid…”  Kiya said looking around them then back at the guy.  “I already helped you so they will be after me too.  Look…”  She sighed then gave him a smile.  “My name is Kiya…”  She laughed then pointed at her name tag.  “Not that it wasn’t obvious.  And, once you tell me your name we will get you up and try to figure out a way to get the hell out of here and find you some food.  Has to be something we can do.”  Kiya laughed a bit and shook her head.  “Like it or not I think are stuck with me a bit.”  She stood and put her hand out to help him up.


*Nikki…*

After being placed in the car Nikki looks around and digs out her cell phone.  “Sorry Jason.  You shouldn’t have gotten involved in this.”

Jason looked at her for a moment then exploded.  “WHAT THE HELL HAVE I GOTTEN INVOLVED IN?!”  

“Whoa…calm down fish boy…”  Nikki said with wide eyes.  

“Don’t call me that!”  Jason threw himself back and ran his hands through his hair.  “So tell me what is going on?  And, why did Kiya leave with that guy?  Did she know him?”

“Not that I know of…”  Nikki said looking at her phone and called a number.  

“What do you mean not-”  Jason was cut off as Nikki held up a hand.

“Hey…”  Her voice trailed off.  “Yeah we have a situation…”  Nikki explained to her superiors in the organization what had happened.

“Nikki…”  Jason growled but was ignored as Nikki listened for several moments.  

“Right.  Okay…”  She nods as she agrees then glances out at the cops for a moment.  “We will sit here and wait.”  Nikki snapped the phone closed and smiled at Jason.  “Rescue is coming.”  

“Rescue?”  Jason asked slightly confused but didn’t receive an answer as Nikki looked back looking rather smug.


*Serena…*

The soft audible click didn’t wake the sound sleeper but the tickle of little anteana did.  “What…what’s going on Jack?”  Serena whispered as he raced toward the end of the bunk.  Confused Serena followed and saw the slight crack on the end of the bars.  “Something is up…”  She murmured then dropped to the floor silently.  

Both Jack and Jane jumped and landed on Serena’s shoulders as she looked out.  Her reflective eyes saw everything as she moved down the walkway following those that had already left.  Until they entered the cafeteria.  “Food…”  She said softly but didn’t see or smell anything.  That was when Fetch started talking.  “Freedom?”  Serena’s eyes went big as she almost skittered over to the separating wall.  “Wh-what’s going on?”  She choked out her eyes staying on the key.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Juila Cafteria

Juila heard ?Wh-what?s going on?" Juila looks around and see another girl there as well.  Juila looks around and walks towards the girl who spoke. "We are breaking out of this place tonight. Juila did not hear the girl say anything else. Juila is thinking she is shy or just like the quiet. Juila did not say anything just be a shadow near by. Juila did not mind the silence from this girl. She notice the girl is looking at the key. Juila looks around seeing who would touch it first.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 14, 2010)

Jason-cafe

jason graded the key out of mid-air. "I'll take care of the alarm" he said unlocked the collar and shot a tiny emp out and rebooted the alarm so I didn't go off. "easy compared to hacking into the schools computer system." he said, bragging. "ok guys, who's next" he asked holding up the key.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Apr 14, 2010)

Chaz - Cafeteria

"Here, let me," Chaz took the offered key and popped off his collar.  "I'll take care of this fence, strength in numbers right?"  He walked over to the dividing fence and ran his fingers across the chain in a wide arc cutting a "door" through it, allowing the girls in -- or the guys out.  "Geeze, aluminum."   He balled up the cut material in his hand, "don't usually work with this, not my style."

Despite his words he fashioned himself a decorative bracelet while the others free themselves.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Juila: Cafe

Juila took the key from the next perso and unhook the collar from her neck. Feeling the heat course through her hands. Keeping it under control as she saw someone made a hole through the fence. "So let's get out of here"Juila says in a whisper as she walks through the fence waiting for every one to free themselves. Juila feels the bandages around her hands starting to smoke. Is thinking this is not the time to start a fire. Juila unwraps the bandages from her hands and wraps the bandages somewhere else on her body.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 17, 2010)

Alva - Cafeteria 

When Alva was finally released from his collar he didn't feel any different, save for that familiar sensation of an upcoming migraine he didn't feel superhuman at all. "Somehow I feel crappier than I did before, I still feel sick and now my head is starting to hurt as well."He mumbled to no one in particular.

"Anyways, let's get the hell outta here."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 19, 2010)

Jason-Cafe

"Let's put on a little music guys" Jason says pointing to the doors and caving them in. He then snapped his fingers and mozart started playing on the speakers in the cafe. What the others didn't know was that jason was hacking the computers from the moment he got his collar off. "next" he snaps his fingers again and Last Drop Falls by Sonata Articastarts playing. Jason starts liping the lines. So how do you guys want to do this?" he asks. "I can't blast out a wall, rip it inwards using the wall as a armor dome to protect us from the gunfire, or do the first part of the second thing but then rip the wall into little daggers and kill every guard in the fucking place. Any preferences?" He says running down a list of escape plan options.


----------



## Myriad Enigma (Apr 20, 2010)

Chaz - Cafe

Chaz looked around as people milled about.  They needed to get out of here and quickly, or they'd have a huge fight on their hands.  "Come on everyone," he spoke as he waved for the girls to come through his newly created door, "lets get to the walls and get out of here.  We can figure everything else out later."

He'll move back towards the exit to the boy's cells, trying to keep covered and moving as quietly as he can.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Juila: Cafe

Juila already came through Chaz's hole "Anyway will be fine with me, only to get out of here" Juila says as she controls her emotions. Juila sneaks across to the walls sneaking in and out of shadows. Juila waits for everybody else makes it to the wall and waits as she looks around. Juila clench her hands as feels the heat and the angery inside of herself. Juila looks at the wall is thinking that will not cool of my hands probly only damage to the wall itself.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 20, 2010)

Jason puts his hand on the wall and pulls them back, making alittle bulge. He grabs the bulge and pulls on them, drawing 2 short swords. He dose a few moves with them befor setting them on the table. He goes back to the wall and pulls 2 kali sticks out of the wall. He puts these in the lineing of his pants, then makes a sheath for the 2 swords and puts it on his back, then puts them in the sheath. "anyone else need a weapon?" jason asked making golves out of the table for juila. He put 3 holes (like wolverines gloves) in the gloves. "use these to cover your hands. they have a flaps that flip up when you shoot fire."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Juila picks up the gloves that Jason had made for her and puts them on. Thanks for making them for me" Juila says to Jason. Juila test them out to see if they work and touches the wall. The gloves work and did not damage the wall. Juila looks the gloves over on her hands looking at the flaps. She pulls them up as her fingers and hands feels hot and shuts them quickly as it simmers down a bit. Juila waits has anybody else needed something for a weapon and keeps looking at the gloves.


----------

